#ubports 2017-10-30
<dixE4T3R> nkk71 the best developer
<dixE4T3R> nkk71 the proest
<dixE4T3R> -nkk71 p0lice hacker
<dixE4T3R> Yu got hacked
<dixE4T3R> Next_time eat less dix!!
<dixE4T3R> top bot confirmed developer
<dixE4T3R> I am too pro
<dixE4T3R> android is the bestest
<dixE4T3R> nkk71 the best developer
<dixE4T3R> nkk71 the proest
<dixE4T3R> -nkk71 p0lice hacker
<dixE4T3R> eat thaat
<dixE4T3R> eat thaat
<dixE4T3R> Yu got hacked
<dixE4T3R> Next_time eat less dix!!
<dixE4T3R> Yu got hacked
<dixE4T3R> Next_time eat less dix!!
<dixE4T3R> top bot confirmed developer
<dixE4T3R> android is the bestest
<dixE4T3R> nkk71 the best developer
<dixE4T3R> nkk71 the proest
<dixE4T3R> -nkk71 p0lice hacker
<dixE4T3R> Yu got hacked
<dixE4T3R> Next_time eat less dix!!
<dixE4T3R> top bot confirmed developer
<dixE4T3R> android is the bestest
<dixE4T3R> nkk71 the best developer
<dixE4T3R> Yu got hacked
<dixE4T3R> Next_time eat less dix!!
<dixE4T3R> top bot confirmed developer
<dixE4T3R> android is the bestest
<dixE4T3R> nkk71 the best developer
<dixE4T3R> Yu got hacked
<dixE4T3R> Next_time eat less dix!!
<dixE4T3R> top bot confirmed developer
<dixE4T3R> android is the bestest
<dixE4T3R> nkk71 the best developer
<dixE4T3R> nkk71 the proest
<dixE4T3R> -nkk71 p0lice hacker
<dixE4T3R> Yu got hacked
<dixE4T3R> Next_time eat less dix!!
<dixE4T3R> top bot confirmed developer
<dixE4T3R> I am too pro
<dixE4T3R> android is the bestest
<dixE4T3R> nkk71 the best developer
<dixE4T3R> nkk71 the proest
<dixE4T3R> -nkk71 p0lice hacker
<dixE4T3R> eat thaat
<dixE4T3R> u suck all
<dixE4T3R> pork god!
<dixE4T3R> eat thaat
<dixE4T3R> u suck all
<dixE4T3R> pork god!
<dixE4T3R> Yu got hacked
<dixE4T3R> Yu got hacked
<dixE4T3R> android is the bestest
<dixE4T3R> nkk71 the best developer
<dixE4T3R> nkk71 the proest
<dixE4T3R> -nkk71 p0lice hacker
<dixE4T3R> Yu got hacked
<dixE4T3R> I am too pro
<dixE4T3R> android is the bestest
<dixE4T3R> nkk71 the best developer
<dixE4T3R> nkk71 the proest
<dixE4T3R> -nkk71 p0lice hacker
<dixE4T3R> eat thaat
<dixE4T3R> u suck all
<dixE4T3R> pork god!
<dixE4T3R> eat thaat
<dixE4T3R> u suck all
<dixE4T3R> pork god!
<dixE4T3R> Yu got hacked
<dixE4T3R> android is the bestest
<dixE4T3R> nkk71 the best developer
<dixE4T3R> nkk71 the proest
<dix_E4T3R> Yu got hacked
<dix_E4T3R> android is the bestest
<dix_E4T3R> nkk71 the best developer
<dix_E4T3R> nkk71 the proest
<dix_E4T3R> -nkk71 p0lice hacker
<dix_E4T3R> eat thaat
<dix_E4T3R> u suck all
<dix_E4T3R> pork god!
<dix_E4T3R> eat thaat
<dix_E4T3R> u suck all
<dix_E4T3R> pork god!
<dix_E4T3R> Youu got hacked
<dix_E4T3R> I am t00 pro
<dix_E4T3R> android is th3 bestestest
<dix_E4T3R> nkk71 is the best developer
<dix_E4T3R> nkk71 is the proest
<dix_E4T3R> nkk71 is the p0lice hacker
<dix_E4T3R> eat thaaat
<dix_E4T3R> you suck all
<dix_E4T3R> pork godd!!
<dix_E4T3R> eat thaaat
<dix_E4T3R> you suck all
<dix_E4T3R> pork godd!!
<dix_E4T3R> Yu got hacked
<dix_E4T3R> android is the bestest
<dix_E4T3R> nkk71 the best developer
<dix_E4T3R> nkk71 the proest
<dix_E4T3R> -nkk71 p0lice hacker
<dix_E4T3R> eat thaat
<dix_E4T3R> u suck all
<dix_E4T3R> pork god!
<dix_E4T3R> eat thaat
<dix__E4T3R> Yu got hacked
<dix__E4T3R> android is the bestest
<dix__E4T3R> nkk71 the best developer
<dix__E4T3R> nkk71 the proest
<dix__E4T3R> -nkk71 p0lice hacker
<dix__E4T3R> eat thaat
<dix__E4T3R> Yu got hacked
<dix__E4T3R> android is the bestest
<dix__E4T3R> nkk71 the best developer
<dix__E4T3R> nkk71 the proest
<dix__E4T3R> Yu got hacked
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #367: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/367/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1243: SUCCESS in 59 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1243/
<el> oh gods are you trying to op from matrix?
<bshah> no, trying to..... register my matrix account..
<ilbelkyr> if you need help with the irc side of things, feel free to ask, obviously
<ilbelkyr> if you need help with the matrix side of things, may some higher power have mercy on your soul
<bshah> :D
<ubports_bot> Project click-import build #40: SUCCESS in 4.5 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/click-import/40/
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #175: SUCCESS in 10 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/175/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1244: SUCCESS in 1.9 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1244/
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #384: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/384/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1245: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1245/
<PureTryOut[m]> bshah: can I help you in any way? what do you mean trying to register your Matrix account? just jion #freenode_#ubports:matrix.org and make it OP from the IRC-side
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #159: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/159/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1246: SUCCESS in 0.54 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1246/
#ubports 2017-11-01
<tgBot> ubports_bot was added by: mariogrip
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @Xorpad, Remind me never to bother you
<tgBot> <Xorpad> @SergioSRM You would have to do something intentional and malicious to make me want to attack you, and if I attacked someone from here I would get banned for it so:P
<tgBot> <Xorpad> @SergioSRM Like the last time I did any hacking, I was taking down a botnet, so I was shutting down a hackers ability to steal banking info and use other peoples computers as hash crackers or bitcoin miners
<tgBot> <Xorpad> and again, I won't attack people from here because I've been talked to already about that
<tgBot> <Xorpad> not about attacking someone here, just attacking in general
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Xorpad, wow man.  cool
<tgBot> <Xorpad> and I'd rather keep my ability to come here and contribute than attack someone and risk problems
<tgBot> <Xorpad> @wayneoutthere I know right? too bad I can't share the stuff i get
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @diego_topow, Correction.  It's "Hello Wayne"
<tgBot> <Xorpad> @wayneoutthere is every people apparently lol
<tgBot> <diego_topow> @wayneoutthere, 😂
<tgBot> <Xorpad> is it just me missing it or is the ubports recovery not on github?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> also, fixed bug related to hardware not being detected on bullhead, more progress - yay!
<tgBot> <Xorpad> oh i found it
<tgBot> <Xorpad> lol i checked my activity time use tracker and I've spent 142 hours on bullhead port
<tgBot> <Xorpad> lol
<tgBot> <Xorpad> it's only been 2 or 3 weeks
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @Xorpad, Bullhead users are lucky😜
<tgBot> <Xorpad> haha... not yet, I still have to do a lot of work
<tgBot> <Xorpad> once you finish 90% of a coding project, all you have left to do is the other 90%
<tgBot> <Daniel_Wood> @Xorpad, So true...
<tgBot> <Xorpad> there's always another 90% waiting for you when you finish your current 90%
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @Xorpad, You are going to kill yourself... go to sleep😴😴😴
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Lol I slept for 18 hours last time
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I'm good for now
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I'm not even remotely tired
<tgBot> <Xorpad> If i felt tired I would sleep but I just want to code more
<tgBot> Delper was added by: Delper
<tgBot> <Xorpad> welcome @Delper
<tgBot> <Delper> Hello everyone, people.
<tgBot> <Xorpad> how are you?
<tgBot> <Delper> Not bad, how are you doing?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> pretty good
<tgBot> <Xorpad> starting to get a little bit tired
<tgBot> <Xorpad> probably will sleep in 1-2 hours, but I want to fix this bug first
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Delper, Hello Dmitry Delper and welcome!  I'm going to send you a quick message on the side to make sure you have a few excellent tools to get you going.  Just wanted to let you know so you know who I am when I send it. :)
<tgBot> <Chris Clime> hey folks, has anyone tried cross compiling oxide before ? I've set up a chroot as described here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Oxide/ArmCrossCompiling , but for some reason it always will compile for x64 instead of armhf, are there additional config steps needed ?
<tgBot> <delijati> @Chris Clime, @mariogrip got it already running ... ask him ...
<tgBot> <Chris Clime> @delijati, ok thanks
<tgBot> Helmi4X was added by: Helmi4X
<tgBot> <Helmi4X> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/90p8nOi5/file_1596.jpg Help  … Anyone instal Ubuntu with multirom but always like this  … Nexus 5
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Helmi4X, Hello Helmi Sumatriand welcome!  I'm going to send you a quick message on the side to make sure you have a few excellent tools to get you going.  Just wanted to let you know so you know who I am when I send it. :)
<tgBot> <Helmi4X> Ok sir thank a lot
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Multiroom is not yet for UT available, but there is @Xorpad trying to do so, but he has just left to sleep
<tgBot> <Xorpad> no I didn't , but I'm working on bullhead port now, I worked on multirom earlier today
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I should go to sleep though
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> than you are lucky guy @Helmi4X O Will is the perfect gentlman to explain you all the matter
<tgBot> <Xorpad> what do I need to explain?
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Helmi Sumantri has just joined the groub and was trying to install UT, multiroom, see above, and I do not know how to esplain that this is not yet available and what is the current situation, but I know you are taking some care about it dear @Xorpad
<tgBot> <Xorpad> You can't isntall UT with multirom anymore, because the person who made it abandoned it and the person who adopted the project doesn't care about ubports and hates us and has been flooding our irc channels for a while now... But I made copies of all his work, and am working on reviving multirom installable UT
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Hopefully within the next 1-2 weeks it will be ready for hammerhead or at least one device
<tgBot> <Xorpad> which device do you have?
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Xorpad, @Helmi4X
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I was going to do it for hammerhead, then port it to bullhead and nexus 4 since I have those 3 devices already and don't need to buy them
<tgBot> <Xorpad> which device is that? you highlighted someone instead of naming a device
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Oh nexus 5
<tgBot> <Xorpad> yeah that was the first device I intended to fix it for and the one i've been working on so far, so hopefully in a few weeks you will have a working version of it
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> I do not know why he does not unswear us now, let us wait
<tgBot> <Schyken> @Xorpad I don't really know who you are, but I just wanted to say that I absolutely love having you in the group. You're always so active and engaged, and I've had a great time reading through different convos that have answered questions I didn't really know I had until then. Hope to keep seeing you around! :D
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I will stick around don't worry
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I will be here less though sooner or later, as I do a lot of martial arts training but am currently on medical leave
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I had a heart attack, so I'm recovering for a while before I can train again, which means tons and tons of time to code
<tgBot> <Schyken> @Xorpad, Woah, glad to hear you're recovering! Heart attacks are devastating. Hope you're back up and kicking asap! ;)
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Yeah, and i'm only 32!
<tgBot> <Schyken> @Xorpad, O_O Wow
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I expect to be cleared for light exercise on the 8th, when I see the cardiolgist, but then it will take a long time to go from having trouble walking fast to being able to fight consistantly for long periods of time
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I can't imagine he's going to give me permission to work out as hard as I can, so I'm expecting it to take a while to get reasonably fit again
<tgBot> <Schyken> Gotta lay off of those quarter pounders with bacon, eh? :P
<tgBot> <Mohannes> @Xorpad, Aha another MMA & UBports enthusiast! Props for you WIll!
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Haha, more like gotta train a more reasonable amount and not push myself 8 hours a day for 2 years straight and expect my body to put up with it
<tgBot> <Xorpad> @Mohannes In the past few days I've been seriously stopping MMA and only doing BJJ when I return
<tgBot> <Xorpad> more time for coding, and no head injuries/brain damage
<tgBot> <Schyken> @Xorpad, That's rigorous, to say the least. What a beating! Definitely wish the best for you, hoping you're cleared soon.
<tgBot> <Xorpad> thanks for your concern guys... I'm just glad it's slowly getting better on it's own and I can walk almost at my normal pace
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I usually wake 3.5-4mph, when it first happened 1.5mph was exhausting
<tgBot> <Mohannes> As you should be doing. I mean recovering from an heart attack is a long process. Nothing works better than a bit of rolling!
<tgBot> <Mohannes> To get back to the grind!
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I love rolling
<tgBot> <Mohannes> OSS!!
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I suck at it but I live for the short moments and not so frequent successful things I do
<tgBot> <Mohannes> He man, we all suck. just put in more time and effort to suck less.
<tgBot> <Mohannes> Where do you train?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> A place called The Martial Arts Training Center, and another Place called Action Reaction MMA
<tgBot> <Xorpad> they are affiliated so I get them both covered under one fee
<tgBot> <Xorpad> which is greatly dicsounted because the coach knows i'm poor and he likes me
<tgBot> <Mohannes> Sweeping the mats on which you get swept on! Nice
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Yeah
<tgBot> <Xorpad> My GF does BJJ, she's really good
<tgBot> <Mohannes> Im a Renzo Gracie (Holland) blue belt in BJJ and a recreational MMA praticioner.
<tgBot> <Mohannes> So I feel your pain ;)
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I'm 3 stripe white belt
<tgBot> <Xorpad> but I know a lot of advanced stuff... I can't get the basics down but stuff no one knows or understands I always manage to get my submission
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Like I can cartwheel over a persons head and land behind them with them in a choke hold
<tgBot> <Mohannes> Ah yes! the good old cartweel pass to the rear naked choke. Instant classic :)
<tgBot> <Mohannes> And what do you do here? coding around?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> code
<tgBot> <Xorpad> and use UT
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I'm also really good at the Williams Guard if you know it. I have mastered 4 submissions from it and barely anyone knows it's possible to do so they don't see it coming or know how to react
<tgBot> <Xorpad> usually they tap out before I do the actual submission because I always go for the near arm-bar and they don' know how to roll with me so that it isn't an inverted arm-bar with all my weight trying to dislocate their elbow
<tgBot> <Xorpad> it's kinda funny cause there is escapes from it and no one knows the position exists
<tgBot> <delijati> dude seriously +
<tgBot> <Xorpad> hehe
<tgBot> <Mohannes> Let the man preach a bit
<tgBot> <Mohannes> He is going to a difficult time
<tgBot> <Mohannes> or els he will put you in his Williams Guard
<tgBot> <Mohannes> ;)
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I just like to chat about anything and everything lol
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I'm always getting told to get back on topic
<tgBot> <Xorpad> which I shoudl do now
<tgBot> <delijati> :)
<tgBot> <Mohannes> Quick question on the new browser
<tgBot> <Mohannes> when you start the browser in UT. Where are the Williams Guard tutorials shown?
<tgBot> <Mohannes> :D
<tgBot> <Mohannes> Im out! :P
<tgBot> <Xorpad> There is very few tutorials on it
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @Xorpad, And you dont think that is bevause you are keeping awake tons and tons hours coding without rest?
<tgBot> <Mohannes> hhahahah
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I wasn't doing that when it happened
<tgBot> <Helmi4X> @Milan Korecky, Nexus 5 sir
<tgBot> <Xorpad> cool, nexus 5 is an awesome phone
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I love them
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @Xorpad, But you need it now. You are a valuable part of UT and we need you alive
<tgBot> <Xorpad> mfw it's going to take 50 minutes to download the bullhead port from the cloud just so I can do something that requires a bullhead to be connected via usb
<tgBot> <Xorpad> @SergioSRM If I felt tired or hadn't slept in more than 48 hours i would take a sleeping pill
<tgBot> <Xorpad> but I woke up 20 hours ago after sleeping for 18
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I'm not on a 24 hour/day schedule
<tgBot> <Xorpad> ugh, why does the build tree have to be so massive... I need it locally though, I was working on it on my 64 core skylake server
<tgBot> <Xorpad> and now I need it locally so I can plug in a working nexus 5x to it for some stupid task, plus just to not rely on the server and not have the code anywhere else
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> BTW, i have been using UBport on my OPO for a few but I'm really pleased for the result.
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> very nice battery life, nice performance...
<tgBot> <Xorpad> also, I only have 20 days left of the server being paid for, and then I'm not paying the crazy rental price when my time is up, so it's dumb to only have it remotely
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> I just miss some apps but I really want to see UT growing up
<tgBot> <Xorpad> All my VPS's that I use for backing up and hosting are too weak to work with this stuff... after using this server even my OC'd 1950x threadripper will feel slow
<tgBot> <Xorpad> @SergioSRM Try and encourage people to develop apps
<tgBot> <Xorpad> having a good selection of apps will be a major factor in whether or not UT gets adopted by a large user base
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Symbian which I used to code for was the best smartphone OS at the time, but there was barely any apps, so they had trouble selling them
<tgBot> <Xorpad> It was the perfect phone OS, built from the ground up for use on phones, whereas ios and android are ports of PC os's, it was built to only be a smart phone
<tgBot> <Xorpad> And it ran any kind of app, and you could make launcher icons for apps made in any language
<tgBot> <Xorpad> and it was AMAZING at keeping memory free, it had mechanisms in place to ensure no memory would every not be reclaimed when it was done being used
<tgBot> <Xorpad> remember malloc() just wants to be free()
<tgBot> <Xorpad> (c programming joke)
<tgBot> <Xorpad> it's also a valuable thing to remember, because if you allocate memory, then lose track of the variables location and can't or don't free the memory back up, your system/programs just keep claiming more and more memory without ever freeing it for reuse when it's done using it
<tgBot> <Xorpad> most higher level and modern languages have a garbage collector that handles that, but C is my language, and in C you have to do memory managment manually
<tgBot> <Xorpad> C is so great, but so easy to mess up if you aren't experienced and knowlegable
<tgBot> <Xorpad> easy to make vulnerable hackable, or memory leaking programs, hard to debug, very little functionality so you have to build everything yourself
<tgBot> <Xorpad> but it translates really efficiently into x86 machine code
<tgBot> <Xorpad> also mips machine code, but arm is a different beast
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @Xorpad, The problem is that I'm not a developer and I dont know developers … I always wanted to know how to so it but the life guide me for other way. So I'm just s enthusiast 😞
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> well that is why I believe in running all the legacy apps off the UT device
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> not the ones crafted especially for it
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but all the legacy stuff
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> some will be difficult to use on the mobile fomr factor
<tgBot> <Xorpad> @SergioSRM developers are hard to find when you want them, and they come along with great stuff when you don't need them
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and with onsscreen keyboard
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but to carry all that around in the pocket and use on a desktop via ssh with x forwarding that is a killer application in itself
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I'm going to sooner or later implement the algorithm I made to combine touch input with dictionary lookups to attempt to predict and make more accurate your key presses on the UT keyboard
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I made the algorithm but I don't know QML which is what the keyboard is made in
<tgBot> <Xorpad> so I just have a bunch os pseudo code
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> you know even on WIndows with Putty there are free (and paid as well) apps that provide x for forwarding
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> meaning even on windows you can run x apps (or gtk apps) off the UT device onto your desktop
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I use cygwin for x11 on windows
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and that is freaking awesome
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> cygwin and putty???
<tgBot> <Xorpad> cygwin is the only reason I can tollerate using windows
<tgBot> <Xorpad> no just cygwin
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I am talking about ssh client with x stack
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> that is better than convergence
<tgBot> <Xorpad> it's got all sorts of linux software, it's almost a whole distro with a pretty nice repository
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> for convergence you need a phone with port for external monitor
<tgBot> <Xorpad> it has openssh so you can so X forwarding over ssh
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> or a monitor with some wireless dongle
<tgBot> <Xorpad> it's a bash shell
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but just right now on ANY UT device you can install legacy x apps
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and on any windows/linux/mac desktop you can run them off the phone
<tgBot> <Xorpad> wait, what are you getting at here, I understand what you said but i'm not getting the point of it all
<tgBot> <Xorpad> You want x11 ssh forwarded from your phone to pc?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> to use these x apps on the phone itlsef is another story, but just for the use case with ssh and forwarded X, that is what convergence was supposed to bring
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> x apps on your desktop from a phone
<tgBot> <Xorpad> yes, that is possible
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I totally don't get it why this scenario is not exploited more
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I am using my ut phone like that every day
<tgBot> <Xorpad> but probably won't happen unless the official devs give me the go-ahead to implement my solution to apt-get breaking update ability and messing things up
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I come work, puff, my x apps on my dekstop at work running off my phone
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i come back home, puff, off the phone my apps go onto my desktop/laptop
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> all with me in my pocket
<tgBot> <Xorpad> it involves a kernel module that combines 2 filesystems in the VFS(virtual file system) so you can install to the rootfs without actually modding it but rather modding another filesystem image that doesn't get pushed replacements for every time an update rolls out
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Xorpad, I am already working like that
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> have been since before Canoncial dropped UT development
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I really think that we need a full apt-get solution that doesn't break anything and doesn't limit anything
<tgBot> <Xorpad> cool
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Did you have to remount the rootfs as rw and install with apt-get?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I have approx 20 different x apps on my phone and approx 1/3 of that I LASO run on the phone itself
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> sdirectly via xmir without any container any libertine
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Ahh, makes sense
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Xorpad, I either install apps completely locally under home dir
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> or I ONLY create symlinks in the ro portion, for that YES i do remount -o,rw /
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I also hav my own apps
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I want to make it possible to do on halium which uses lxc container to hold the rootfs and the way UT does updates, it overwrites the rootfs, or doesn't update, or messes things up and removes everything you installed when you update(or so i've been told)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> the problem is with how devs write apps on Linux
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> somehow unlike on WIndows linux apps throw their files all over the place
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Well, that's why I'm making a special gcc python front-end to build apps in python and compile them to very efficient elf binaries
<tgBot> <Xorpad> but that will take a few years to even be usable
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but you can just do like windows apps do, pack all of the files together in one folder including libraries
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and then you don't need any sudo
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> nothing
<tgBot> <Xorpad> but it already can compile stuff that doesn't fail to work 20% of the time
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> aeven launher can be added to ~/.local/share/applications
<tgBot> <Xorpad> like, I can run some basic benchmarks, and it's FAST
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and PATH can be defined in the init script of your user
<tgBot> <Xorpad> > 90% as fast as the same benchmarks written in pure c
<tgBot> <Xorpad> about 91.5%
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but prgrams are written in that weird bs manner of shitting files all over the filesystem
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so I modify it that I only create symlinks because / portion on UT has low free space
<tgBot> <Xorpad> also, it supports true multi-threading that spreads across cores unlike the official cpython implementation that runs all the threads in one process on one core
<tgBot> <Xorpad> but that requires a kernel modification for communication between the threads
<tgBot> <Field10pg> ¡Update dev 42!
<tgBot> <Xorpad> well, it doesn't require it, but it's way faster to do it that way than any other method i've heard of
<tgBot> <Xorpad> hi @Field10pg
<tgBot> <Xorpad> how are you?
<tgBot> Anderson Bataglia was added by: Anderson Bataglia
<tgBot> <Xorpad> hrm
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I think instead of trying to get source code from binary trees, we should just build a really good disassembler, and add nasm to the prebuilts toolchain collection along with it, then assemble the aquired code into object files we can link against instead of having the binary device tree, or the source device tree, we'd have the assembly lanage device tree. It would make needing sources of device trees a thing of the past
<tgBot> <Xorpad> although I don't know if nasm supports aarch64 or only arm
<tgBot> <Xorpad> let me check now
<tgBot> <Xorpad> that woudl be perfect, it would take someone like me to make significant changes to the disassembled code, but it we build a disassembler that is good at making things easier to read and indexes various data to show the coder, but really we don't need to modify the device tree, having object files of it is just as good as source if we're not making changes, seeing as the device treee binaries are compiles to objects before dtbs
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> Hi guys! I'm checking the spanish traslations and i saw this string on gallery-core-app
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I wonder how much harder it is than I'm making it sound
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> (Photo, 178x189) https://irc.ubports.com/b70deJB7/file_1598.jpg
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> that MMM means "month"? and YYYY is year right?
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> but why are 3 MMM instead of 2?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I guess so... but we don;t usually use 3 month digits, is it a number calc view or a keyboard view
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> MMM is the abbreviated month name
<tgBot> <Xorpad> because it might be the abbreviation
<tgBot> <Xorpad> @sverzegnassi beat me to it
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> MMM yyyy is e.g. "Jan 2017"
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Yes, but there is at least one or 2 months that have 4 character short forms so I am confused
<tgBot> <Xorpad> june has jn but no 3 letter short form
<tgBot> <Xorpad> confusing lol
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @Xorpad, "JUN"?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> jun is not proper english, but it would be understandable to any english speaker
<tgBot> <Schyken> @Xorpad, This actually came as a surprise to me. I feel like my life needs to be re-evaluated 😆
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @SergioSRM, @TronFourtyTwo might it be worth to add a comment for translators in the source code?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> the source code should be very well commented
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @Xorpad, but just jn could be "January" too
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I never used to write comments before I started working on ubports stuff, becuase I never kept my code when I was done with it or worked with other coders and I can read the code I write easily even if others can't
<tgBot> <Xorpad> But I've been doing comments on everything that was a bigger change than commenting out or uncommenting something
<tgBot> <Xorpad> everything is tracked on github though, but until a short while ago I hadn't figured out how to properly build aarch64 rootfs and halium from all the pieces, I had many working versions I abandoned when i decided on a better way
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I'm on my 4th attempt, i've deleted the first 3 but learned enough that if I delete anything, it's going to be to use the backup I made of this one in it's current state
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> @sverzegnassi, I'll check. So I should explain why month is abbreviated MMM or should I change it to MM?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Like I feel like I've got the phase 1 almost perfect and I know the one set of changes i need to make before moving to the next step which is supporting the hardware
<tgBot> <Xorpad> attempt 3 go me to being halium building and being able to run a minimal debian rootfs, running ssh and connecting to my wifi, and me having a shell over ssh on halium 7.1 but there was issues with the way I organized the code and I made a huge mess of hackish code that I wanted to rewrite, so combination of factors led to deletion of attempt 3 and the beginning of attept 4, which is basically at a point where I save a copy incase I restart because eve
<tgBot> I've got now is done right
<tgBot> <Xorpad> attempt 4's next step is to start adding the code to control/configure/interface with the hardware
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I don't know how to do that at all yet, but I've written sever hardware accelerated graphics drivers for my x86 hobby os projects when I was learning/practicing OS dev
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @TronFourtyTwo, Generally, when UT was still maintained by Canonical, we used to add something like: … // TRANSLATORS: "MMM" is the abbreviated localized month name (e.g. 'Jan') … // see http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtqml-date.html#details for valid expressions.
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> @sverzegnassi, Oh ok got
<tgBot> <Xorpad> After 14 years of doing PC projects, I was like, there's no way I am gonna make anything anyone would consider using as a pc OS, even though I was enjoying my 3rd OS project, so I decided that I didn't think android or ios were as good as I could put together based on linux and with android driver HAL and the things that were too large or out of my scope of practice I could use opensource, but I wanted to keep parts of it proprietary, then I relalized 
<tgBot> had revived Ubuntu Touch and I would have some serious competition with ubports at a point I would be at in 8-10 years already... So I put my own linux phone os on the back-burrner intending to stop working on it so I can be an ubports contributor
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Because ubports is the best chance I have to make people really benefit from and enjoy my work
<tgBot> <Xorpad> even if it's not a business venture like I planned, I'm cool with just doing FOSS stuff and this project feels good to be helping
<tgBot> <Xorpad> i feel like this is my first chance to have my code be useful to people and have them want to use it
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @UniversalSuperBox, I checked and is missing. Where I can submit a bug? 🙄
<tgBot> <Xorpad> did you look in the place?
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> I checked all strings of Gallery-core
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> And it's not there
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I just spent 45 minutes downloading the entire build tree from my server to my laptop, and then it failed becuase it couldn't fit the 10gb file on the ntfs system or something else happened I don't know
<tgBot> <Xorpad> but I changes it to ext4... this laptop can't boot linux unless you have windows 10 cmd line to make settings changes in the uefi firmware settings that point it towards the grub uefi bootloader instead of the windows one, so I had an ntfs filesystem that I deleted everything(windows and its included stuff) been using it as storage
<tgBot> <Xorpad> but now I just wasted 45 minutes to hit a fail point so I changes it to ext4 now and have to wait another 50-60 minutes
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> Issues issues...
<tgBot> <Xorpad> it's at zerorax.guru/halium-7.1.tar.bz2 if anyone wants to look at it, but I just restarted it a few hours after I woke up so like 24 hours ago, and I spent 5 hours afk, so 19 hours it took me to hack my way to that snapshot... it's 11gb though and it's compressed with bzip2 I think it's 2-3 times bigger extracted, because it has all the toolchains and components and repositories, it's the full build tree
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I have it on github too but the last commet needs to be reverted
<tgBot> <Xorpad> github.com/xorpad/halium-7.1-bullhead (not the full build tree just the sources and no repository files includes those are big
<tgBot> <Xorpad> but that's all the relevant code without the toolschains and sdks. there's a lot of Java related bloat in halium 7.1 they didn't really strip out the stuff that isn't needed which means at some point soon I'll need to spend 6-8 hours stripping every trace of java from it
<tgBot> <Xorpad> ugh such an annoying task, just looking for things to remove from files
<tgBot> <Xorpad> but right now there's a lot of stuff in the system.img that doesn't need to be there and a lot of kernel sutff that can be removed because it supports android functionality we don't need. but the only thing wrong with that bzip2 file is that I haven't edited the defconfig file to comply with the settings and modules halium requires, I need to look around the menuconfig to find the 20 or so things i need to turn on or off
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I forgot to change the defconfig and I'm taking a break from coding
<tgBot> <Xorpad> while I download the bz2 myself so I can use it locally and work with it on my own box
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> The Android sounds also found their way in my Halium Android container, that would be one of the things to strip out
<tgBot> <Xorpad> @JBBgameich I made my own rootfs I customized it, so it's just bloat/overhead in the system partition
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> I know, the sounds are on the system image
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I completed the experimental incomplete aarch64 support for qemu-static, then used a modifed version of live-build to create the rootfs in an aarch64 chroot into the rootfs so i could customize it as if it was running and I had it fully installed except in my ssh terminal instead of on the phone
<tgBot> <Xorpad> but no graphics or sound yet
<tgBot> <Xorpad> or button support
<tgBot> <Xorpad> or bluetooht
<tgBot> <Xorpad> vibration works
<tgBot> <Xorpad> wifi works
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I can use a busybox shell via ssh into it and check the logs which have no errors last time I ran it
<tgBot> <Xorpad> but that was with a debian rootfs not ubuntu touch
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> I also have a Debian rootfs around, but it's sort of untested because graphics don't work at all yet in my device, independent of the rootfs
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> Github.com/jbbgameich/rootfs-builder
<tgBot> <Xorpad> It took me until yesterday to be able to build my aarch64 rootfs because it invovled modifying qemu source, live-build source, debootstrap sourch, and then a lot of messing around once it was built while chrooted into it
<tgBot> <Xorpad> yeah a debian rootfs is easy to find for download, that's why that's what i've run so far
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> But yeah, mine is only armhf yet
<tgBot> <Xorpad> but when I'm done taking a break, i'm going to attempt to run my xenial aarch64 rootfs
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> @Xorpad, Can you send a link?
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> The Halium rootfs is Ubuntu based, so I wonder which debian rootfs you found
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @Flohack is there a way to place Emojis in your Telegram App? 😐 I just can find stickers
<tgBot> <Xorpad> um, I might have deleted it(if you note above my first 3 attempts to get halium fully booting with no errors ended with me realizing there was a lot of things I could do much better and deleting it, so this is the fourth build tree/repo i've constructued, and I feel like I got it right this time, except I forgot to modify the defconfig for the kernel to meet halium requirements
<tgBot> <Xorpad> so I need to edit the defconfig, then compile it all, flash it, push the rootfs, and pray
<tgBot> <Xorpad> :D
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Ubuntu Touch has an integrated emoji set 'Em' for OSK keyboard.
<tgBot> <Xorpad> maybe if I pracice astral projection through void meditation I can  leave this universe and when I come back the phone will just magically work somehow
<tgBot> <Xorpad> lulz
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I don't like emojis, i've had a pc since I was 3 which was 1988 in the dos days with BBSs, i like ascii emojis
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @nfsprodriver, I have it but I can only switch the keybard between English and Spanish
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I prefer to use text emoji
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Long press
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @nfsprodriver, oh! I see
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I didn't get windows 3.1 till I was like 6 or 7, so I grew up with dial-in BBSs and when the first ISP opened that wasn't a long distance call we had internet on win nt 4, but there was a lot of text based content, including muds which I loved and inspired me to learn to code and were my example programs that I learned from
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> You also can resort then in the system settings.
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> that is not natural behavior
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I remember when I was 12 and learning C, I printed out 85000 pages of source on the most advance popular MUD server at the time... and I carried it around everywhere with me reading source and correlating it to what I knew about the game so I could learn C
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I knew other languages, but C was the first one I took seriously and fully mastered
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I was 11 when I started learning C
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I never read the whole 85000 pages, but I learned how to code text based client and server programs and I learned how to write C
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Then I found a $100 bill on the ground and bought Kernighan and Ritches The C Programming Lanauage, aka the bible of C, and I used it as a reference manual after I read though form front to back once, because even today after all these years it's still the most complete book on C programming, although it's not a book for someone who's never learned to program before at all
<tgBot> <Xorpad> It's more a book for programmers to learn C as an additional language
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Anderson Bataglia, Hello Andrea and welcome!  I'm going to send you a quick message on the side to make sure you have a few excellent tools to get you going.  Just wanted to let you know so you know who I am when I send it. :)
<tgBot> <Juanxo> Anyone knows a good place to buy second hand smartphones?
<tgBot> <Juanxo> 🤔
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Juanxo, does your location have craigs list?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> that's a good place to find sketcy random people selling things for prices that make you suspect they are stolen
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @Juanxo, Wallapop, www.vibbo.com and www.milanuncios.com
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I found a guy who sold me 2 nexus 5x's for $200 each, unopened factory unlocked, he lived in the worst area in the city, like ghetto land, and I was fully ready to fight off an attempted robbery, but then when we met he seemed scared I would rob him, and I didn't feel threated by him at all and the deal was good
<tgBot> <Xorpad> but then afterwards I realized they were probably stolen
<tgBot> <Chris Clime> I've set up a VM with Ubuntu 16.04, and it is possible to install "webbrowser-app" (based on oxide) and "ubuntu-keyboard" (maliit plugin) as deb packages. The webbrowser itself runs, but is there a way to make the ubuntu keyboard show up in desktop mode, so that I can test it together with webbrowser-app ?
<tgBot> <Juanxo> @SergioSRM trying to find something in these places, but can't find anything
<tgBot> <Xorpad> for that price, in that part of the city, form some teenager
<tgBot> <Xorpad> he showed up with 4 other teens to make sure he didn't get robbed, because in that area it's probably a 50/50 chance on a deal like that that you will get robbed... When I saw how scared he was I stopped being worried about him robbing me and just tried to keep him calm
<tgBot> <Juanxo> Looking for OPO, Nexus 5, Optimus L90...
<tgBot> <Xorpad> he was maybe 15 or 16, and seemed very shy, his friends looked like wanna be thugs, but they didn't come near me they just kept watch from a distance incase i tried to rob him
<tgBot> <Xorpad> so yeah, buy used phones off craigs list from the sketchiest part of town.. it worked for me
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @Juanxo, did you try on Ebay?
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> are you from Spain? Juanxo
<tgBot> <Xorpad> ebay is expensive, amazon is cheaper unless you are bidding on stuff, you can get good deals on auctions but the prices to buy stuff without bidding on ebay is higher than amazon
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I have gotten great deals on ebay auctions, but for immediate purchases the prices are not competitive
<tgBot> <Juanxo> @SergioSRM  I'll have a look
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @Juanxo, Dont trust the first seller … https://www.ebay.es/itm/Movil-Smartphone-OnePlus-One-3Gb-Ram-64Gb-Rom-Cyanogen/263288522696?hash=item3d4d3807c8:g:LOkAAOSwE9JZ4g6n#payCntId … He only accepts "bank transferences". On ebay always use PayPal
<tgBot> <Xorpad> yeah you can get scammed buying stuff from random people
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I was fully ready when I met that guy for the chance that I would get jumped, but then it worked out cool
<tgBot> <Juanxo> @SergioSRM  wow!!! It seems very good price...
<tgBot> <Xorpad> when I saw him show up with 4 other teens, I got worried, but then they sat down at a tanble 15 feet away and only he approached me
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I was checking out the phones, and told him  would open and test them, and if no problems I had the cash for both in my pocket
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @Juanxo, Yes, It's a good price but you can be scammed
<tgBot> <Xorpad> the whole time I was testing he phones he was looking at me like he thought I was just gonna run away with the phones
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> if you are from Alicante or near area, you can offer him to meet him
<tgBot> <Xorpad> i guess when you grow up in the ghetto you have to develop a sense of fear for stuff like that
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I grew up in a nice town
<tgBot> <Xorpad> suburb
<tgBot> <Xorpad> so I never had to deal with stuff like that, the worst I had was bullys
<tgBot> <Juanxo> Sergio Yes, that's the problem with this
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @Xorpad, survival instinct 👨🏻‍🎤
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Yeah
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I was lucky, my parens were middle class
<tgBot> <Xorpad> and chose a nice neighbourhood because they both worked, dual-income family
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I been robbed some times in the city, but that hasn't happened in a long time
<tgBot> <Xorpad> one time, this guy pulled a glock 17 on me in an alley while I was having a cigar. unfortunately for him, he didn't realize he was standing close enough for me to take his gun... i know it was a glock 17 because it was mine when the encounter was ocver
<tgBot> <Xorpad> lol
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Why would you pull a gun on someone and then stand within arms reach? you stand far enough away so they can't grab it, that's just common sense
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I never even learned gun disarms or practiced them before... i just grabbed the gun and really quickly punched him in the wrist, the I stood back like he neglected to do, and told him to empty his pockets, then I told him to walk away he did... just before he turned around to walk away, I noticed he pissed himself. he had $800 cash in the wallet he left me and an Omega watch
<tgBot> <Xorpad> so $800 cash, $600 watch, glock 17, I was a happy 17 year odl
<tgBot> <Xorpad> old
<tgBot> <Xorpad> sorry i'm off topic again
<tgBot> * Xorpad shuts up
<tgBot> <Juanxo> 😂😂😂😂
<tgBot> <Xorpad> lol, pull a gun on someone, lose everything because they wern't scared of you
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I bet he never tried that on anyone again
<tgBot> <Xorpad> i should have made him leave his clothes too but I was too young to think such a twisted idea
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Just made him walk home in his underwear
<tgBot> <Xorpad> walk of shame for the armed robber
<tgBot> <Xorpad> damn still off topic, I'm gonna go to the OT channel
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/RzbXxTIU/file_1600.jpg Why do we have a tab just for one option? Are there plans to move this option for other tab like System? or mix it with keybard settings in a "Functionality" tab?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I was thinking sliding up and down could have some added functionality too
<tgBot> <Xorpad> like, there's room for more features, but don't add stuff that isn't useful to a large protion of the user base unless it's an optional addtion... Maybe we need a xmir plugin system, we could power it with lua. I hate lua but there is opensource lua engines that could be used to base a plugin system on which would make the task much much easier than starting from nothing
<tgBot> <Xorpad> some of the opensource lua interpreters are even designed to be incorporated into other programs for when people have ideas like we're talking about now
<tgBot> <Xorpad> i would rather have python, but there isn't a python interpreter that we can easily integrate into the system and that won't significantly take up resources and slow the system
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I've used lua to make world of warcraft addons
<tgBot> <Xorpad> many years ago
<tgBot> <Xorpad> i don't remember anything about it
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/M2YNRb3C/file_1602.jpg Like this, too much empty space. Could be great that instead of a button to carry you to the Settings. Just integrate the settings of language and text here
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @Xorpad, what is "lua"?
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> I dont know the meaning of that word
<tgBot> <Xorpad> it's an interpreted scripting language that has easy to learn/use syntax and is easy to learn
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> oh, ty! :)
<tgBot> <Xorpad> it's kind of like python except not as good and with less built in functionality
<tgBot> <Xorpad> but it would be easier to implement since we would just have to use the interpter as a library for the plugin system, instead of turning python interpreter from a script running system into a libarary that has features allowing for linking it into a more complex system
<tgBot> <Xorpad> like it would be 90-95% less to use a ready made lua interpreting library than it would to make any python implementation do the same thing
<tgBot> <Xorpad> because the interpreter is the hard part, adding support for it when it's build to be easily supported would be trivial with lua
<tgBot> <Xorpad> okay the build tree is downloaded 15 minutes ago and is 40ish % extracted
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @Xorpad, This information would be useful if I knew how to develop 😂
<tgBot> <Xorpad> @SergioSRM you will only learn if you try
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @Xorpad, I know but at the moment  I don't have time enough to sit and learn
<tgBot> <Xorpad> That's a good reason i guess
<tgBot> <Xorpad> but  it's also the same reason people who sit on the couch eating junk food don't go to the gym and stay fit
<tgBot> <Xorpad> lulz
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @Xorpad, lol
<tgBot> <Xorpad> just saying
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I mean, some people really don't have time for things, and some people just don't feel like making the time
<tgBot> <samitormanen> any ideas why I am getting this error? I am trying to start ubuntu-sdk. "Stopping containers: All containers stopped. Creating default network bridge ..... FAILED  … error: Creating the bridge failed with: not implemented  … —-Task exited with errors, please check the output---"
<tgBot> <samitormanen> qtcreator: Setting up the container backend failed.
<tgBot> faizalsa was added by: faizalsa
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @faizalsa, Hello Faisal Samiron and welcome!  I'm going to send you a quick message on the side to make sure you have a few excellent tools to get you going.  Just wanted to let you know so you know who I am when I send it. :)
<tgBot> <mimecar> @samitormanen Have you Ubutnu 16.04 with all the updates? Is the first run of the SDK?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @mimecar, Yes to all questions
<tgBot> <mimecar> Have you added your user to lxd group and closed the sesion?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> yes
<tgBot> <mimecar> it should work, Have you reboot the computer?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> yes
<tgBot> <mimecar> I'd have to mount a virtual machine to see if I can replicate the error.
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Ok, I try to purge all packages and install again
<tgBot> <mimecar> Can your computer run virtual machines?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Yes, it isnt fastest netbook, but win xp is running fine.
<tgBot> <mimecar> you can test this virtual machine https://goo.gl/HqUPvV
<tgBot> <mimecar> It has Mate with the Ubuntu SDK already configured to work
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Ok, nice. thanks
<tgBot> <mimecar> and I'll check the error this weekend
<tgBot> <mimecar> Do you use any PPA repository?
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> @mimecar how hard is it to install it and get it ready?
<tgBot> <mimecar> Install the Ubuntu SDK on a real machine?
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> yes
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> on a Ubuntu 16.04
<tgBot> <mimecar> It is to add a PPA and install several packages. If there are no problems with repositories, it's not complicated.
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> I haven't done it for a while
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @mimecar, ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa
<tgBot> <mimecar> That PPA shouldn't be a problem.
<tgBot> <samitormanen> ok
<tgBot> <mimecar> 1. Add the PPA and update the system. … 2. Install the Ubuntu SDK. … 3. Add the user to the LXD group and log out. … 4. Download the files of the SDK kits.
<tgBot> <mimecar> The documentation uses Ubuntu 16.04 as the base distribution.
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> +- straight forward
<tgBot> <mimecar> @samitormanen what's your netbook model?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> acer aspire one 722, 4Gb ram. I know it is not best option..
<tgBot> <samitormanen> However ubuntu works very nice, much better that previous Win7
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Chris Clime, You can use the toolchan configs https://github.com/ubports/oxide/blob/master/build/toolchain_configs/ubuntu-arm-linux-gnueabihf.cmake to cross compile
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @mariogrip, the use `$ cmake -DCMAKE_TOOLCHAIN_FILE=[path to the toolchan file i sent you]`
<tgBot> <mariogrip> you also will need to bootstrap gn
<tgBot> <samzn> who loves acryllic?
<tgBot> <samzn> prototyping some stuff on Qt that I think can be interesting for developers and for making a more fluid experience
<tgBot> <samzn> (Photo, 253x248) https://irc.ubports.com/SwBbeGH0/file_1604.jpg
<tgBot> <Daniel_Wood> @samzn, Kel loves acryllic?
<tgBot> <samzn> (Photo, 205x214) https://irc.ubports.com/l1Rd4yP2/file_1606.jpg
<tgBot> <samzn> renders at 5% resolution and still keeps a nice effect
<tgBot> <samzn> I know 16.04's blur effect was really laggy on mobile
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> The Latest from the Ubuntu Touch News Desk - November 1st edition … https://soundcloud.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch-news-desk-171101
<tgBot> <c_smith> OP5 is still being worked on in the Halium side, correct?
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @Xorpad, is the month Iso trhee chars like for june is JUN
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I don't know, I think it's probably the correct input, but it's not proper english
<tgBot> <ebetonro> It is proper let me get you an example
<tgBot> <ebetonro> http://php.net/manual/en/function.date.php
<tgBot> <ebetonro> jan … feb … mar … apr … may … jun … jul … aug … sep … oct … nov … dec
<tgBot> <ebetonro> for M you will get those results with upercase
<tgBot> <ebetonro> this is similar in almost all programming languages
<tgBot> <Xorpad> @ebetonro i get that it works, but according to my university english professor it's not proper english
<tgBot> <Xorpad> so, I kind of tend to believe him
<tgBot> <Xorpad> usable and gramatically/syntacticly correct are seperate things
<tgBot> <ebetonro> proper english? in uk or us?
<tgBot> <ebetonro> cause those two tend to be diferent :D
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Canada and UK for sure, US I can't say
<tgBot> <ebetonro> Ok I couldn't find any iso to say any of us is wrong
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://community.ubuntu.com/t/mir-release-0-28-1/1294
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> The mir-team/release PPA … For the sensible folks that are on a supported Ubuntu release (16.04 LTS “Xenial”, 17.04 “Zesty” or 17.10 “Artful”) Mir 0.28.1 will soon be available in the mir-team/release ppa. (The launchpad builders used to populate the PPA are offline at the time of writing due to some infrastructure changes.) To use the PPA: … $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mir-team/release … $ sudo apt-get update
<tgBot> <Flohack> @SergioSRM, Just switch the keyboard. Its the lower left symbol with the globe ^^
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @Flohack, Yeah! @nfsprodriver told me that I have to do a long press ☺️
<tgBot> <Flohack> @SergioSRM, Long press on what? I just press it briefly
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @Flohack, Because I have three keyboards: English, Spanish and Emoji
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> The globe icon change for the previous keyboard
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> So if I have Spanish and English it changes between them
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> I dont know if is working as intended or is just a bug
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> briefly briefly you switch betwen most used keyboards, less briefly you get a menu where you can choose, to se the different keyboard and emoji go to settings languague and text
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> and activate what you need
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/gKVWPdBs/file_1608.jpg
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/dwhzPKOH/file_1610.jpg
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> less briefly is holding finger on little bit
<tgBot> <delijati> supergroups in telegram is the click released ?
<tgBot> <per_sonne> @Milan Korecky, Yeah, I have to use Portuguese, French and English on a daily basis and it's a bit of a pain...I wish there was some auto detect of language or something...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @popescu_sorin, MIR!  MIR! … MER!
<tgBot> <Flohack> @delijati, No, working on the last few bugs. I hope I can release today
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @Flohack, 👍👋😃
<tgBot> <Flohack> @SergioSRM, Ok understood justz using 1 keyboard ^^
<tgBot> <delijati> @Flohack, awesome ... last time i looked into that code the build setup was way to complicated to do set it up as a side project :/
<tgBot> <Flohack> @delijati, It took me a long time to understand it but then if you are familiar its ok. BTW looking for someone who would like to do code refactoring, there is a huge .h file which needs actually split into smaller .h and .cpp files. Someone found it sexy to have code implementation in the .h ^^
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @Flohack, Well some meat on the bones can be? :P
<tgBot> <delijati> urggs oO
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Lorxu, LOL lets make a soup out of it
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Wow you cannibal :P
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Flohack, Ooooo
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @Flohack, I hope too! 👍👍
<tgBot> <samitormanen> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/LdrFE2ko/file_1612.jpg
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Sim denied? 😳
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Cannot get it working any more. Damn..
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @samitormanen, Have they got a policy against hotspots?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @samitormanen, Maybe broken. Started with me in the same way
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Flohack, Does it fill a cache?
<tgBot> <Flohack> Ah this was a sad story from BQs, with the SIMs from T-Mobile they tried to get some info from the SIM-card, but it failed and the SIM made an entry into an error log
<tgBot> gabrc52 was added by: gabrc52
<tgBot> <Flohack> So when the log was full or the NVRAM broken, the SIm gave uop
<tgBot> <Flohack> Had 4 SIM cards until I found out what goes on
<tgBot> <Flohack> So our BQ E5 and E4.5 is a SIM card killer ^^
<tgBot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> @Flohack, 👏🏼👏🏼👏🏼😁
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Hello @gabrc52 and welcome!  I'm going to send you a quick message on the side to make sure you have a few excellent tools to get you going.  Just wanted to let you know so you know who I am when I send it. :)
<tgBot> Markus was added by: Markus
<tgBot> <Markus> Hallo
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Hello Markus and welcome!  I'm going to send you a quick message on the side to make sure you have a few excellent tools to get you going.  Just wanted to let you know so you know who I am when I send it. :)
<tgBot> <Markus> ok. thanks. Now i flash my bq e4.5
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Markus, Coming from Android?
<tgBot> <Markus> No.  i use ubuntutouch
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @Flohack, Which log? Syslog?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Okay. Easier
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @Markus, 🤘😎
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> I wish everyone said that!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Markus, Which desktop?
<tgBot> <Markus> canonical ubuntu touch. till now.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> What on PC?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> When you flash, what OS on your computer?
<tgBot> <Markus> On my computer i use LinuxMint 17.3 Cinnamon
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Markus, If you can partition Ubuntu 16.04 temporarily that might make it easier
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Or use a ubuntu live cd
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Maybe you have an old machine?
<tgBot> <Markus> yes. a old thinkpad
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I mean a machine that you are not using?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Live CD worth trying
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @Stereofont Thanks for helping Markus 👏
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Live USB…
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @Stereofont First Responders group is interested in recruiting you.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Crash_Burn, I have done it for a while unofficially lol
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Nice! I can tell.  Its doing what you are doing, but in a more official capacity. If you have time and desire, let us know.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Crash_Burn, Okay. Fine to do that
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @Stereofont, Wheels are in motion.  Thanks so much for supporting Ubuntu Touch!
<tgBot> <josueqb> @samitormanen, that's happened to me before, I usually turn on flight mode for a bit, then back off and it usually comes back to life.
<tgBot> <samitormanen> After 1,5hours gsm network came back. MAybe it was operators end problem.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @samitormanen, The log on the SIM card
<tgBot> <Flohack> Hello from UT telegram
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Stereofont, welcome to welcome :)
<tgBot> <Flohack> I will put now this click on GH
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/hlRYBZob/file_1613.mp4
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Sorry , couldn't help myself!
<tgBot> <Flohack> If you can live with a few troubles, like now reply text disappeared in the messages ^^
<tgBot> <Markus> Detecting device … JU026333  fastboot … Device detected ! … Its stopped in :....
<tgBot> <Markus> I think i will try ubuntu 16.10
<tgBot> <Markus> 16.04 or higher
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @Flohack , ok. Thanks!
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> you are great @Flohack
<tgBot> <Markus> LinuxMint 18.2 based on ubuntu 16.04  … Is it better?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Markus, 'Based on' is fairly distant. The real thing is preferred. Good luck tomorrow!
<tgBot> <Markus> a small ubuntu version (16.04) is ?
<tgBot> <Markus> MDT works witk ubuntu budgie 17.10 ?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Markus, Trying with Mint would be an experiment. We might learn something. For more certainty standard Ubuntu 16.04 is the best choice to get it done
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Markus, I think I used that, so yes I think
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Stereofont, It threw up one dependency
<tgBot> <Stefan Kalb> @Flohack have you already the click?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Stefan Kalb, No still working
<tgBot> <F_P_S> Hi. I finally updated my M10 to UBPorts last saturday.
<tgBot> <F_P_S> Now I'm strugling to run an sshd daemon.... Which is the way to enable? systemctl throws an error with dbus
<tgBot> <F_P_S> OK. I found it: "adb shell android-gadget-service enable ssh"
<tgBot> <F_P_S> Sorry for being a bit lazy.... ☺️☺️
<tgBot> nerdie 😎 was added by: nerdie 😎
<tgBot> <rchs0> @jakko, Have you have pdf files to print them in sticker format?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @rchs0, I think they are partly a reward for sponsors so not just for anybody?
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Hello nerdie 😎 and welcome!  I'm going to send you a quick message on the side to make sure you have a few excellent tools to get you going.  Just wanted to let you know so you know who I am when I send it. :)
<tgBot> <rchs0> @ebetonro, I tried using all these virtual phone numbers, but they can`t receive login codes. … Works for anyone here?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @rchs0, Maybe they have to be the same country as your IP?
<tgBot> <rchs0> @kristijantkalec, Could be the SSD reachs writes limit?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @rchs0, There is memory leak on some BQ devices
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Florian mentioned it
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> @Stereofont, i dont think he was talking about leaking memory from harddrive, is not water
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> normaly a memmory occours when running some software something in the code cause memory leaks
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> sounds like.... my mind.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @rubencarneiro, But like water it can be flushed 😎
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> (Sticker, 287x512) https://irc.ubports.com/Z1iFmo2M/file_1615
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/xGpxMBRu/file_1616.webp
<tgBot> <rchs0> @bastos777, Do I mean an OpenStore account to install UBports apps (like Google account for Play Store on Android)?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> you don't need an account to `install` apps @rchs0
<tgBot> <mariogrip> got a new beta version of the ubports installer out, is there anyone that would like to do some testing? http://ci.ubports.com/job/ubports/job/ubports-installer/job/mariogrip-dev/2/artifact/dist/ubports-installer-0.1.8-beta-x86_64.AppImage
<tgBot> <mariogrip> here's how to start appimages https://discourse.appimage.org/t/how-to-make-an-appimage-executable/80
<tgBot> <vanyasem> hi Marius
<tgBot> <vanyasem> what reboots the device when Mir crashes on Xenial?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> because when Mir fails to start, `root` user reboots the phone
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @vanyasem, upstart watchdog it would assume
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's a safe reboot, not a crash!
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i still can't get it running on HTC 10
<tgBot> <mariogrip> did you btw disable any init.rc imports?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> nope
<tgBot> <mariogrip> do that
<tgBot> <vanyasem> which imports?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> maybe you could send me your `repo diff` from the tree
<tgBot> <vanyasem> btw today is Patreon day :P
<tgBot> <mariogrip> in your /out/[device]/root/init.rc comment out any imports
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, will do that now, thanks
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @mariogrip, then rebuild
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, i have 4 rc files
<tgBot> <vanyasem> `init.qcom.rc` … `init.qcom.power.rc` … `init.qcom.usb.rc`
<tgBot> <vanyasem> which one? :)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Just qcom.rc
<tgBot> <mariogrip> here is how my init.rc looks like
<tgBot> <vanyasem> and what does it fix?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> ```import /init.environ.rc … #import /init.usb.rc … #import /init.${ro.hardware}.rc … #import /init.usb.configfs.rc … # Include CM's extra init file … #import /init.cm.rc```
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Reboops
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @vanyasem, there should be a init.rc
<tgBot> <mariogrip> not qcom
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tgBot> <mariogrip> in `/out/target/product/pme/root`
<tgBot> <vanyasem> oh, in out
<tgBot> <vanyasem> that's an output folder though
<tgBot> <mariogrip> editing it in out makes a temp fix, will get reset if you delete root
<tgBot> <vanyasem> weird
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, rebuild `systemimage`, right?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> yes
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Don't clean first
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, and then Mir started for you?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> then you can use replace-system-image to replace the android thing, and it will magicly boot
<tgBot> <jakko> @rchs0, No sorry
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, can't i mount it myself and push it in the right place?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i hate using scripts
<tgBot> <mariogrip> and don't do it in a chroot as @UniversalSuperBox descoverd in a nice way
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Listen here
<tgBot> <mariogrip> no listen here
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Lol, admin abuse!
<tgBot> <mariogrip> :P
<tgBot> <vanyasem> now im confused
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Just use the replace script. It works on a real Ubuntu install
<tgBot> <vanyasem> link?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i don't have it
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @mariogrip, Markus 😎
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I've lost the link.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> daymn
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i sincerely love you guys ❤️
<tgBot> <mariogrip> https://github.com/janimo/phablet-porting-scripts/blob/master/build/replace-android-system
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @vanyasem
<tgBot> <vanyasem> thank you, rebuilding now
<tgBot> <vanyasem> hoping for the best
<tgBot> <vanyasem> oh, i basically have a local alternative of the same script :P
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i've written it yesterday lol
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> So @mariogrip... Xenial install docs
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I've got an hour car ride, Git, and a Python virtualenv with Sphinx installed
<tgBot> <vanyasem> is it Zeenial or Ksenial btw? @UniversalSuperBox
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, soon tm
<tgBot> <vanyasem> im lost in pronunciation
<tgBot> <mariogrip> got stuck with the ubports installer
<tgBot> <mariogrip> got some cool animations in there
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> lol
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ive you've got a start, I've got a finish.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @vanyasem, zen-ee-al
<tgBot> <vanyasem> thank you Dalton 😊
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think we're in a place where we can retire "UBports Porting Information" in the wiki.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> \o/
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> @rchs0, Maybe. I did contacted BQ. Will se what happens 😀
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @vanyasem didn't you put a PR on rootstock-ng?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> 3 times in your repo
<tgBot> <vanyasem> all of them merged
<tgBot> <vanyasem> also a pr to plasma rootstock
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I could have sworn you made a new one, pulled from mine.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> To ubports
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, this
<tgBot> <vanyasem> plasma mobile
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Why would I have gotten an e-mail...?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Meh
<tgBot> <vanyasem> because i mentioned you
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> ohhhhhhh
<tgBot> <vanyasem> because it's stolen from you :)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> always mention the author tm
<tgBot> <vanyasem> btw, how do i get my patron stickers?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You're over $15?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> yes
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Dispatch @neothethird
<tgBot> <vanyasem> not over 15, but over $15 😂
<tgBot> <vanyasem> replacing system.img, hype train
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, is it?  :-0
<tgBot> <vanyasem> real talk
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mariogrip does rootstock-touch create system-image compatible images?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, didn't work
<tgBot> <vanyasem> still reboots
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @wayneoutthere, In the USA it is
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, no
<tgBot> <vanyasem> oh
<tgBot> <vanyasem> shit
<tgBot> <vanyasem> it worked
<tgBot> <mariogrip> :D
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mariogrip, Awesome, thanks.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> HTC 10 is running UBports
<tgBot> <vanyasem> thank you @mariogrip 🙈
<tgBot> <vanyasem> it worked from the second time though
<tgBot> <vanyasem> first boot was unsuccessful
<tgBot> <vanyasem> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/Y0Uyv0b3/file_1618.jpg
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Wait, it booted graphically?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> we need to fix ofono, it seems to crash stuff
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> waaaaat
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, YES
<tgBot> <mariogrip> you need udev rules for unity8 to work
<tgBot> <vanyasem> already created
<tgBot> <mariogrip> also we should include default udev with the common udev rules for qcom (mtk etc)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i've pushed udev rules for pme
<tgBot> <vanyasem> to lxc-android repo
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, will it ever load btw?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> is it okay that it's taking so long?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> where did you place the udev rules?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Willem-Jan just commented on https://github.com/ubports/rootstock-ng/issues/6. Am I misunderstanding the use case?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip
<tgBot> <mariogrip> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/YPBpA8t9/file_1619.mp4
<tgBot> <vanyasem> oh
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> oh
<tgBot> <vanyasem> so where should i move them?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, it works for plasma :)
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @vanyasem, 😱
<tgBot> <mariogrip> it also need to be called pme since ubuntu touch seaches for it
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> I'm helpful
<tgBot> <mariogrip> ubuntu touch is made to work for all devices, thats why it's a bit special here
<tgBot> <vanyasem> waiting for it to boot
<tgBot> <Montefrio> for all devices? ubuntu toutch 16.04 will work on nexus 4 too?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> still taking pretty long @mariogrip :(
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @vanyasem, use this https://github.com/ubports/android_device_oneplus_bacon-1/blob/ubp-5.1/ubuntu/70-bacon.rules but rename it to pme
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Montefrio, "For all devices" meaning one image is meant to run anywhere, assuming the Android porting is working right.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> that's what im using
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, why don't my generated rules work i wonder
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @UniversalSuperBox, That image being the .tar.gz you'd find at, say, cdimage.ubports.com/rootfs
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> __cough__ please put the images there Marius
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, they are on ci? no?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> They are, but it's a little easier to send people to cdimage.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> sure
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Not a super high priority, just whenever you could get a sync running
<tgBot> <vanyasem> rebooting again
<tgBot> <vanyasem> let's see
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @vanyasem have you found any functionality missing from xenial-actuallyfixit, or should I open a PR?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> still can't laynch unity
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, works for me. like a charm
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, @mariogrip 😭
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/jAu0brTr/file_1620
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @vanyasem, can you send me /data/user-data/phablet/.cacha/upstart/unity8.log
<tgBot> <vanyasem> this `/userdata/user-data/phablet/.cache/upstart/unity8-dash.log` ?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> yes, but not -dash
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, ```unity8-dash.log … unity8-dash.log.1.gz … unity8.log.1.gz```
<tgBot> <vanyasem> no such file, only .gz archive
<tgBot> <vanyasem> dash is full of errors though
<tgBot> <mariogrip> zcat to openthe gz file
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, https://paste.ubuntu.com/25868435/
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @vanyasem, is this the latest rootfs+
<tgBot> <mariogrip> seems to be missing some of my fixes
<tgBot> <vanyasem> downloaded it on friday
<tgBot> <vanyasem> so should be the latest
<tgBot> <vanyasem> from here, 10 days old
<tgBot> <vanyasem> http://ci.ubports.com/job/xenial-7.1-caf-sudoku-rootfs/
<tgBot> <vanyasem> have i made a mistake?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, confirmed, i am using the latest rootfs
<tgBot> <mariogrip> humm
<tgBot> <mariogrip> will try doing a fresh install on mine
<tgBot> <mariogrip> maybe i missed something in the rootfs
<tgBot> <vanyasem> good luck with that Marius
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I really appreciate your help
<tgBot> <harshuuu29> Hello, I've been wanting to use Ubuntu touch for a very long time. I looked at the website and noticed that 3 devices have the maximum support - Fairphone 2, Nexus 5 and the Oneplus One. Which phone would you guys recommend for someone who doesn't code to run Ubuntu????
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Fairphone 2 if you want chunky and green. OnePlusOne maybe a cheap option. Nexus 5 easiest to find and very adaptable
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Remember 5 not 5T
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @harshuuu29, From what I hear around, I think Nexus 5 will be great.  I also don't code . I use the Nexus 4 every day (great) but it's a bit old now  for most people.  I feel N5 would be a good choice if you can find.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Stereofont, there is no Nexus 5T
<tgBot> <vanyasem> don't get confused with onepluses
<tgBot> <vanyasem> there is a Nexus `5x`
<tgBot> <exar_kun> @wayneoutthere, I broke teaching English
<tgBot> lazypower was added by: lazypower
<tgBot> <harshuuu29> Okay, thanks for the suggestions.
<tgBot> <harshuuu29> Nexus 5 it is.
#ubports 2017-11-02
<tgBot> <exar_kun> @lazypower Hi, Charles! Good to see you here. You helped me with some juju stuff once upon a time.
<tgBot> <lazypower> Oh nice! 👋 hey there :)
<tgBot> <exar_kun> ;) There are lots of helpful people here too, so feel free to ask if you have an questions.
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @rchs0, That was the firs result in duckduckgo to prove the concept to flo didn't really tried out thar
<tgBot> <Kiran kumar Reddy> Did MTP file transfer resolved??
<tgBot> <Kiran kumar Reddy> In oneplus one.
<tgBot> <lazypower> Is device tethering something thats capable (even if only via ssh) by ubports?
<tgBot> <rchs0> @Xorpad, So it is a lost case phone. 😱🙊
<tgBot> <rchs0> @Xorpad, Let`s forget this **** LG so restricted smartphone. 😡😡😡 … Let it died.
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/nEnrzH9o/file_1619.mp4
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> I mean.. udev rule names doesn't matter
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Unless lxc-android service is set to fail if it can't find udev rules
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Which it is not
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @bhushanshah, path is totally different
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Well.. let me explain
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Before starting container it will copy udev rules from /usr/lib/lxc-android/ to /etc/udev/rules.d
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Now it doesn't really matter what file in etc... is named
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Be it 42-unicorn.rules or 70-pme.rules
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Plasma Mobile have udev rules in /lib/udev/rules.d/
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Which is also a search path for udev rules
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/K8b0jNeR/file_1621.mp4
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> 😛
<tgBot> <vanyasem> oh
<tgBot> <vanyasem> well it doesn't work for me either way
<tgBot> <vanyasem> 🙈
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> 🤣
<tgBot> <vanyasem> good morning by the way
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Good morning
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> I haven't slept yet because of doing a StarWars marathon but good morning to all who did :)
<tgBot> <rchs0> https://gitlab.com/rafalense/plus-messenger
<tgBot> <rchs0> @rchs0, Here is 'Plus Messenger' source code. … It is a Telegram client. … It could inspired UBports Telegram app to have Plus Messenger features.
<tgBot> gunawanpp820 was added by: gunawanpp820
<tgBot> <bastos777> Welcome @lazypower and @gunawanpp820 . I will send you a short pm with general Info's. Great to have you here 😎
<tgBot> Trust InThe Lies was added by: Trust InThe Lies
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Trust InThe Lies, Welcome Trust inthe Lies. I will send you a short pm with general Info's. Great to have you here 😎
<tgBot> <Trust InThe Lies> Thank you, hello everyone)
<tgBot> <ebetonro> Hi Trust InThe Lies
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Hi Trust … Welcome to the UBports Supergroup!  Here are some tools I thought you should have: … - Most of your basic answers can be found at www.ubports.com, so please take a moment to familiarize yourself with our ‘hub’ specifially: …    1. Our Community Update channel: a more technical focus. It is live and unscripted (maybe) so hilarity is sure to ensue. https://ubports.com/blog/community-updates-5 …    2. The Ubuntu Touch Audioca
<tgBot> focus that is light, educational, entertaining. https://ubports.com/blog/the-audiocasts-3 … - Some of the most common questions that you will have are already answered on our FAQ page, so absolutely take a quick trip there right away: https://ubports.com/page/frequently-asked-questions. … - For a more permanent record of all things technical, the Forums can be found at https://forums.ubports.com/ … - Looking for a way to participate in the community (ie.
<tgBot> development/marketing) or in any way? Let me know and I’ll do my best to help you get where you need to go. … UBports is a great community of users and developers.  Please let me know if you need further assistance and I'll do what I can. … Thanks … UBports First Responder … Milan Korecky
<tgBot> <ebetonro> Milan :)) this is not pm man :))
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @ebetonro, ? Pls can you explaine
<tgBot> <bastos777> It is not pm, you are right
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Ok
<tgBot> <ebetonro> pm = private message you posted in the supergroup
<tgBot> <ebetonro> sorry just wanted to help
<tgBot> <bastos777> But if someone blocked pm, we decided to give him the hints here
<tgBot> <ebetonro> ohh didn't know that
<tgBot> <ebetonro> sorry to budge in then
<tgBot> <bastos777> @ebetonro, You are welcome and you are right.
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Yes he blocked me
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @Milan Korecky, Sorry man my comment wasn't intended to upset you
<tgBot> <Trust InThe Lies> Didn't know that my pm is blocked
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @ebetonro, No problem, colleague
<tgBot> <Walid> @Flohack is it possible to add wiki page for each device supported or have UT work?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Walid, You mean with a summary of features that work fully?
<tgBot> <Walid> @Stereofont, yes, with guide how to build, install, features, current state, bugs,...  for each device
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Walid have you seen this above page? Or you need something deeper?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Walid, I will talk with my guys. Basically we got the old, a bit outdated devices.ubports.com and the integrated page in the homepage. But this is not good for community builds, we need smth more flexible yes
<tgBot> <Stereofont> There is exciting and there is useful. It is necessary to have both but it is human to be more drawn by exciting
<tgBot> Anghirrim was added by: Anghirrim
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Hi guys
<tgBot> <Schyken> Heyo!
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Thanks for the welcome. 😁
<tgBot> <Schyken> Thanks for joining :D
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> You're welcome, I've been lurking around for quite a long time now.
<tgBot> <Schyken> Lurking is fun :P I do it all the time, hah
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Something like 2 years on the OnePlus forum
<tgBot> <Schyken> @Anghirrim, Woah, nice!
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Recently, bought a second hand Nexus 5 for one of my family membres so finally tried out UbPorts
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> But now wanted to give it a try on my OPO
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> (I did at the early UbPorts stages, but it was still far from being usable 😂)
<tgBot> <Schyken> Hopefully that goes well! I don't have a UBPorts compatible device yet, so I haven't tried it. I did have one of the Aquaris Ubuntu Phone devices at one point though.
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> You should. Even if not for UbPorts, those "open devices" are nice to try out things
<tgBot> <Schyken> Absolutely. I'm looking forward to forking some cash over for the Librem 5.
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> I tested Plasma Desktop, UbPorts, Sailfish OS and numerous Android roms
<tgBot> <Schyken> Even if I don't absolutely love it, I'd be happy to support it more
<tgBot> <Schyken> @Anghirrim, I really want to try the Plasma mobile stuff. The concept looks awesome
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Try plasma mobile first....
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> It's not that usable for now
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> But agree the concept is apealing
<tgBot> <Schyken> Gotta have fun with it, if nothing else! :)
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> At least on the Nexus 5 I tried, it was laggy and froze all the time.
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Don't know, this might come from the firmware I had on it
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> But that's always good to see new things coming iut
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Anghirrim, Welcome. Sounds like you probably don't need the official welcome package 😎
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Lol no
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Et bonjour
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> 😁
<tgBot> <Schyken> @Stereofont, I love the idea that we have this though 😆
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Schyken, It has improved a lot since then. I managed with 4.5 as daily driver even then but now the UBport version is a lot more slick
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Halium as it matures may make one of the phones you have lying around a candidate
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Schyken, Very interesting but very niche. I expect their market share of Linux phones to be about the same as their market share of Linux laptops
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @mariogrip 0.1.8 appimage detects my FP2, yay
<tgBot> <Schyken> @Stereofont, This sounds awesome :D Halium does look cool, I've heard great things about how it's positively impacting UBPorts, and I'm definitely happy about that :D
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @popescu_sorin, Great. Maybe it will work for Markus too
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Schyken, Phones without enough storage will never be suitable and there may be some hardware blocks but it looks a bit like a universal screwdriver
<tgBot> <Schyken> @Stereofont, The only OEM I can think of is the Slimbook IIRC
<tgBot> unknown was added by: unknown
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Hello Unknown and welcome!  I'm going to send you a quick message on the side to make sure you have a few excellent tools to get you going.  Just wanted to let you know so you know who I am when I send it. :)
<tgBot> <bastos777> @Anghirrim, OPO is running quite well afaik. I have an UT fired FP2 as daily device and its great
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> @bastos777 FP2 stands for FairPhone 2?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Anghirrim, Only 2 things: … 1) before flashing, need to update to Android 5.1 or CM12.1 (you can find old archived build for that) … 2) Video recording and rotation have hiccups, and WiFi does not get remembered (or I am too stupid) =)
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Same soc yeah
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @Anghirrim, yes
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Flohack, You mean downgrade to 5.1?
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> @Flohack, That might be why the UbPorts windows installer said my phone was not supported, even if it found it as a A001
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> I'm on Slim7
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Anghirrim, There is a naming problem. They changed it to A001 for exports
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> So, even if I use Snap, that won't change?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I don't remember the details. Maybe fixed in the new appimage?
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> We'll see.
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Hey,is that only me or the UbPorts website layout is buggy?
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> It says it miss one file (under firefox 56, both desktop and mobile), as well as IE
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Ah.... Fixed now.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> The snap should look for either of two names but I don't know if it does
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Will try tonight then.
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> I have Linux at home only
<tgBot> <delijati> bit off topicx if i upgrade to 17.10  unity7 is than removed  and phablet-tools also is not avaidable anymore?
<tgBot> <delijati> and ubuntu-ui-toolkit-* ?
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Lionelb how about CPT? Should it work?
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> @delijati, Are you sure phablet-tool belong to Unity?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @delijati, I think not straight out of repo. There was a vague suggestion of a UBports :ppa
<tgBot> <Stereofont> There is a 'force' fix but that doesn't sound nice 😨
<tgBot> <delijati> and unity7 ?
<tgBot> <delijati> is it still in the repo ?
<tgBot> <delijati> i kinda got used to it
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Anghirrim, Climate Predictability Tool 😂
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Lol
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Sorry I wait to be educated on cpt by a guru
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> No problem
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> I'll find out
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @delijati, As I understand it, abandoned
<tgBot> <delijati> hmm so i need to get used to gnome ... again  ...
<tgBot> <delijati> unity8 is anyway no option currently ..
<tgBot> <delijati> and by upgrading probably my dev environment wont work or even better it wont exist anymore on my box :/
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> What's the last LTS, 16.04?
<tgBot> <delijati> brr downgrading or a vm with 16.04 ... |-(
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Stereofont, our hope for unity is still only here, correct?   … https://yunit.io/
<tgBot> <delijati> @wayneoutthere, no its unity8 not unity7 .. unity7 == usable vs. unity8 == on phone usable on desktop not really
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> rrrright. thanks
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> all my mind says is 'unity - where are you?  "
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Stereofont, Nono, its minimum version ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Anghirrim, I must confess I also was not successful with UBports installer, used cpt then ;) - I got stock OPO with Cyanogen/Android 4.4, was very strange
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> @Flohack What do you mean with your stock 4.4? CPT downgraded your phone?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Anghirrim, Nononono :)
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> @wayneoutthere, No the hope for Unity7 is https://community.ubuntu.com/t/unity-7-continuation-call-for-developers-and-supporters/736
<tgBot> <Flohack> My OPO from box was CM version equal to Android 4.4 - IN this case, first put CM/LOS whatever miknimum 12.1 on it
<tgBot> <Flohack> Then, flash once more to  UT
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @alan_griffiths, very cool.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> wish I could do anything. it's a good fit for convergence and i sure miss it's classy feel
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> thsi is OT so I'll stop for now thanks for info
<tgBot> <delijati> @alan_griffiths, oO nice i hope for something like that
<tgBot> <delijati> @alan_griffiths thanks for the link :)
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> @Flohack Oh ok. It was surprising to me then. I'm already on Slimrom Nougat.
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> With OOS 2.6 firlware
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> That should be ok
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Side question, is there a Telegram app on UT?
<tgBot> <BrisPete> @Anghirrim, There is but it is not fully functional. Yuo cannot read super groups, such as this one. By using Web Telegram you can see Super groups.
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Ok. That's what I was not super fan of, last time I tried UT.
<tgBot> <BrisPete> Progress is being made on a Telegram app, so keep watching.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @BrisPete, A beta fix is out now I think, courtesy of @flohack
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Great, seems the community is really active! Glad to see that
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> And last time I tried to install some desktop apps like openoffice. But I failed to launch it, even if the install on terminal seemed ok.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Anghirrim, Those should be much smoother with 16.04
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Ok.
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Let me check the last news and try CPT
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Anghirrim, Report back if you do. A learning exercise for everyone
<tgBot> <JSJoubert> Fwd from JSJoubert: https://m.gsmarena.com/razer_phone_is_official_with_120hz_screen_8gb_of_ram_4000_mah_battery-news-28043.php
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Sure.
<tgBot> <JSJoubert> As a phone delight this looks good
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Yep.
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> But a bit large to me.
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Wow, two french guys here. Amazing
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Unless Lionel you're not french
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @JSJoubert, 120hz sounds like overkill. 60hz plenty
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Anghirrim, Rare English Lionel 😎
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Lol yeah.
<tgBot> <JSJoubert> Ooh. Not French either..
<tgBot> <Lyokanthrope> 120hz is really really nice, it's immediately noticable tbh
<tgBot> <JSJoubert> 6 generations remived when Catholics purged the protestants 😁
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> @JSJoubert, You're not?
<tgBot> <JSJoubert> South African.. But French Hugenote descended
<tgBot> <JSJoubert> I agree the screen is overkill but allround specs is pretty decent for the estimated price
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Ah... Yeah. Your name is so typical.
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> @JSJoubert, Agree yes. I would really be curious to have it in hands, even though I don't pkay
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Play.
<tgBot> <JSJoubert> It is living in Europe now and getting that alot. Many South Africans will have French/Dutch names
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @JSJoubert, No mini HDMI? But seriously,  this is off topic
<tgBot> <JSJoubert> The estimated is 750 EUr and don't get much better specs for the price.
<tgBot> <JSJoubert> @Stereofont, Didn't notice that though I prefer DP. Doesn't the latest versiom get better resolution at higher refresh rate throughput
<tgBot> <Stereofont> OT means 800 messages to catch up on rather than 300 😐
<tgBot> <JSJoubert> Although I think I will have more of an issue supporting Razer I think. Not a fan of the way they do the periphals.. Requires always on to require use of some of the features. At least how I understand it so I have always ended up buying alternative products
<tgBot> <vanyasem> any news with rootfs @mariogrip ?
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Backing up my phone
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Will try out CPT soon. But it looks straightforward.
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Hi
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> You just need to put your phone in download mode and select it from a drop list
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Hi
<tgBot> <Xorpad> *me awakens from slumber*
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Anyone knows how big is the system image that will be downloaded?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Anghirrim, For a core device? roughly 400MB, probably a bit more
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Ok great.
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> @Flohack, Yep, for my OPO
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Thanks
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Ok guys, backup done. Rebooting in download mode, see you from the other side (I hope).
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Anghirrim, Have at least 10 USB cables near …
<tgBot> <Juanxo> Any hints to install ubports to Nexus 5
<tgBot> <Juanxo> No device detected
<tgBot> <Xorpad> have you tried MTD?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> *MDT
<tgBot> <Flohack> Well first check if adb and fastboot can see it
<tgBot> <Flohack> adb devices or fastboot devices
<tgBot> <Xorpad> good point @Flohack
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I'm jumping the gun
<tgBot> <Juanxo> Yes, but boots on Android again
<tgBot> <Flohack> :)
<tgBot> <Xorpad> let me start over... is the device oem unlocked and do you have usb debugging enabled?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Xorpad, In Developer Options
<tgBot> <Flohack> the famous 6-rapid-presses on the ROM version ^^
<tgBot> <Stereofont> 7😃
<tgBot> <Xorpad> when I did that on my friends phone he freaked out cause he thought I voided his warranty
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I was like, no this is a supported option
<tgBot> <Xorpad> it's just hidden because only developers need it
<tgBot> <Flohack> lol
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I usually use the agresssive wifi to cellular handover and forced gpu rendering with msaa 4x and overlay acceleration in that menu along with the options related to flashing
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Make sure it is a data cable, not just a charging cable
<tgBot> <Xorpad> those options make the battery last longer on all my phones, except the agressive wifi to cell handover, which just keeps me from losing connectivity while it tried to use the wifi when I was in range but no longer am
<tgBot> <koni_raid> Hi, I had my BG E4.5 charged the whole night, but now it is at 35% and my phone is switched off. Any ideas? thanks
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Juanxo, What OS is on your desktop or laptop?
<tgBot> <Juanxo> Ubuntu
<tgBot> <Juanxo> USB debugging is ok
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Maybe we need to add cpu governer configuration to all the kernels and add a setting in the settings menu that allows changing governers. We shoudl enable performance, conservative, and power save options, and if we want userspace to be able to tweak things userspace governer too
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @koni_raid, Don't assume that the reading is real. Could be a software error
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I could go through all the kernels and do that
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Juanxo, Vanilla 16.04?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> but I don't know how to write usespace stuff yet for UT
<tgBot> <Xorpad> so someone would have to make the settings app support the option
<tgBot> <Juanxo> 17.10
<tgBot> <Stereofont> 17.10 has problems with repositories
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Can you install 16.04 on an old machine or USB live?
<tgBot> <Juanxo> Ok
<tgBot> <koni_raid> Yeah, but it was charged the whole night and used it very little
<tgBot> <Juanxo> I'll try later and see what happen s
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @koni_raid, I mean it may be 100% but saying 35%
<tgBot> <Juanxo> Now I've to leave
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Juanxo, Please let us now how you get on
<tgBot> <koni_raid> ok, so the charging did not really work then
<tgBot> <Juanxo> Ok thanks
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @koni_raid, Maybe it did work but the battery app is giving you wrong information
<tgBot> <koni_raid> Very weird!
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Hem.... Back, but still on the same side
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> CPT was stuck on "Downloading the OPO image"
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> After quite some time I did check my network usage and it was at 0%. … Tried to download libreoffice from the net and usage went up.
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> So I came to the conclusion that my Office Network might block the downloads somehow.
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> At least to the UbPort servers.
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> So luckily, only /data and /system were wipped. So I just had to restore a nandroid backup
<tgBot> <jakko> @Flohack, You are right i have the same issues with my OPO device
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://mir-server.io/
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That is a good website.
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> and them code iz on github https://github.com/MirServer
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @koni_raid, Not everything is perfect yet! BQ devices have some strange battery behaviour. If your phone lasts 36 hours, assume that it did reach 100%
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://community.ubuntu.com/t/moving-mir-to-github/1330
<ehvolevi> hey, can i compress https://github.com/ubports/ubports-boot in lzma? cuz the boot image is too large for boot partition (1mb in plus ca)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @ehvolevi, To me it helped to disable unused drivers & modules from Kernel. But compression can be changed yes. This is a standard kernel functions, has nothing to do with Ubuntu Touch
<ehvolevi> well, it is uncompressed in boot.img :(
<ehvolevi> well, I've set LZMA in wrong kernel config hehe :D
<ehvolevi> do I need things like fixup-mountpoints in ubports-boot?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, but the data partition might not be found correctly
<ehvolevi> hmm, i get reboots
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> So... no, it's not found
<ehvolevi> i need break=premount in cmdline as shown in readme?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, and then check out /dev/block to see if your data partition is in there
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It might be /dev/block or /dev itself
<ehvolevi> ok, thanks for help
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> For example, I put /dev/block/mmcblk0p54 in fixup-mountpoints but ubports-boot finds /dev/mmcblk0p54
<ehvolevi> what?
<ehvolevi> i need fixup-mountpoints?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No
<ehvolevi> okie
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You need to know the device node for the datapart, though
<ehvolevi> why?
<ehvolevi> isn't boot automatic?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Because it's not getting mounted, and so your phone is bootlooping
<ehvolevi> i need to set it in any boot?
<ehvolevi> aww
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Do you have a fixup-mountpoints created?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> We can take the info from it
<ehvolevi> yes i have
<ehvolevi> im in telnet now
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Alright, anything in /dev/block?
<ehvolevi> there are numbers, not mmcblk blocks
<ehvolevi> but i found theyre symlinks to mmcblk blocks
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Alright, that's the problem
<ehvolevi> why?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> So is the desired device in /dev itself/
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Because Ubuntu Touch expects to mount /dev/block/mmcblkXpY but it doesn't exist
<ehvolevi> yes, but as 179:27, not mmcblk0p27
<ehvolevi> and 179:27 is a symlink to mmcblk0p27
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay, so `/dev/mmcblk0p27` exists?
<ehvolevi> yes, it exist, but it's not named "mmcblk0p27"
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Nowhere?
<ehvolevi> no, it's named 179:27
<ehvolevi> 179:27 -> ../mmcblk0p27
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's really strange. Normally it at least appears as `/dev/mmcblk`
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, okay, so that is a thing.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Not a broken link, right?
<ehvolevi> no
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Good
<ehvolevi> well
<ehvolevi>  /dev/mmcblk0p27 is present but not /dev/block/mmcblk0p27
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> This is a hack, but edit `/device/.../rootdir/etc/fstab.qcom` and replace the `/data` source with `/dev/mmcblk0p27`
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> We need to figure out how that's happening
<ehvolevi> aww, ok
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Then rebuild ubports-boot and everything should be happier
<ehvolevi> https://bpaste.net/show/3f0875f10c56 ?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, other way around. The first attribute, not the second one
<ehvolevi> ah ok :D
<ehvolevi> only data?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep!
<ehvolevi> good!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I expect you'll hit an issue where the device reboots itself safely about 30 seconds after booting, but let's watch
<ehvolevi> after setting the cmdline flag i didn't get reboots
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> weeeee
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Do you get ssh to 10.15.19.82?
<ehvolevi> no :/
<ehvolevi> just telnet
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ah, panic handler
<ehvolevi> where should data be mounted?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It should be mounted at /tmpmount and you should have ubuntu.img mounted at /root
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If either failed, we have our problem. :)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, did you remove `break=` yet?
<ehvolevi> no i havent removed it
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ah, yeah. Do that.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And we'll see if it boots
<ehvolevi> okie
<ehvolevi> also, does ubport-boot manage fstab? because it's in system.img ramdisk
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> There's a script in the ubports-boot build that embeds the data partition
<ehvolevi> with fstab?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Upstart handles the fstab after we've broken out of the initrd
<ehvolevi> aww, ok
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The only thing that ubports-boot cares about is the data partition. And after Upstart starts up (heh), we should have /dev/block in place correctly
<ehvolevi> then, it's data the problem hehe
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Is it bootlooping again?
<ehvolevi> no
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> yay
<ehvolevi> now i have the interface, but no ssh
<ehvolevi> nor telnet. this means we're a step forward :D
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Indeed.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, ssh didn't enable. oopsies!
<ehvolevi> ouch
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Can you link the rootstock script you used to install?
<ehvolevi> well, i used a strange stuff, i mean i modified it a lot in pieces :D
<ehvolevi> https://github.com/ubports/rootstock-ng/ this is the base
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> ah, default branch hasn't been set yet.
<ehvolevi> aww need xenial :/
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And the PR hasn't merged. You could either try reinstalling with https://github.com/universalsuperbox/rootstock-ng/tree/xenial-actuallyfixit , or just lop the SSH bits off of https://github.com/UniversalSuperBox/rootstock-ng/blob/xenial-actuallyfixit/rootstock-touch-install and use those
<StucKman> is there any doc about the actual stack and API documentation?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sorry, link hell
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @StucKman, Getting there. There's a 120,000 line PR open on the docs repo that we're sorting as we speak.
<ehvolevi> aww, ok
<StucKman> @UniversalSuperBox: care to share the link to the PR?
<ehvolevi> btw wat is rootstock-touch?
<ehvolevi> what about caf?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @ehvolevi, rootstock-touch is a script that builds Ubuntu rootfs's. I honestly have no idea how to use it.
<StucKman> this one, I guess:
<ehvolevi> Im seeing that caf xenial branch is same as ubports one
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @StucKman, https://github.com/ubports/docs.ubports.com/pull/18
<StucKman> https://github.com/ubports/docs.ubports.com/pull/18/files
<StucKman> yeah, that one, thanks
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @ehvolevi, Do you have a caf device?
<ehvolevi> unfortuantelly yes
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If so, this rootfs will be correct: http://ci.ubports.com/job/xenial-7.1-caf-sudoku-rootfs/
<ehvolevi> with ssh?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Install that with the xenial-actuallyfixit branch of rootstock-touch-install and you should be off to the races
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It automagically enables SSH.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You need the caf build so that Mir will at least attempt to work. The non-caf build would still give you SSH if it was enabled.
<ehvolevi> sure thanks
<ehvolevi> (btw i have caf rootfs ^^)
<ehvolevi> i try install script
<StucKman> how much the stack depends on android? could it be ported to a normal distribution?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Our builds with all of their Upstart script goodness depend on that Android container starting and running. It's probable that the rest would run without it as long as Mir started on the target platform.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> We haven't given an honest try, really. :/
<ehvolevi> out of memory error damn
<StucKman> mir the display server?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @ehvolevi, Did that happen with the other script?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @StucKman, Mir the display server.
<ehvolevi> no, with both
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Alright. You get to use my new feature. :P
<ehvolevi> :/
<StucKman> is mir used for anythong more than the 'desktop'? could the apps and APIs (I know the stack is Qt based) could run on a wayland or Xorg stack?
<StucKman> anything*
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> ehvolevi, Use the `-b` switch to push a custom Busybox.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> In your case, push the `toybox` binary that your tree built. it's probably in `$OUTDIR/system/bin`
<ehvolevi> full command plz?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's documented under 'options' in the README. https://github.com/universalsuperbox/rootstock-ng/tree/xenial-actuallyfixit
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't know exactly where yours would be, or where the rest of your files are.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @StucKman, Mir is the display server / client protocol that is used. Unity 8, the apps, the dash, everything is written to that protocol (or at least abstrations on top of it, like QtMir). I know that it wouldn't "just work," but I also don't know how much work it'd be to make apps alone work on other platforms.
<ehvolevi> ahh, thanks, lets see
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Dalton, why the hell doesn't Unity8 start on Xenial
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Because it's hitting an error
<tgBot> <vanyasem> fair enough
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> lol
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> http://slackwise.net/files/images/Adventure%20Time/Adventure%20Time%20-%20I%20have%20approximate%20knowledge%20of%20many%20things.gif
<tgBot> <mariogrip> (Sticker, 445x512) https://irc.ubports.com/wG0IncZh/file_1622
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @UniversalSuperBox, You hit the end of it. :P
<ehvolevi> universalsuperbox: i get unpacking rootfs tarball to system-image ... /sbin/sh: /data/toybox: not found           however it seems unpacked
<tgBot> <vanyasem> oh @mariogrip . have you tried reflashing your phone with freshly downloaded rootfs?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @ehvolevi, Did the output ever say "Enabling Mir"?
<ehvolevi> yes
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And it enabled SSH?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Gave you the password prompt and so?
<ehvolevi> well, lets see
<ehvolevi> well, the ubuntu.img is empty
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh boy, what did I do
<ehvolevi> only lost+found
<ehvolevi> it says no /data/toybox
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Can you pastebin all of its output?
<ehvolevi> ok
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, forgot sync?
<ehvolevi> https://bpaste.net/show/73a646101dc7
<tgBot> <vanyasem> bpaste.net
<tgBot> <vanyasem> first time i see it
<tgBot> <vanyasem> lol
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @vanyasem, not yet, will do that tonight
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's a weird place to complain about toybox.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> thank you, im really excited :P
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, nope, it's not
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, happened in unpacking too.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> it complains 2 times
<ehvolevi> yep
<tgBot> <vanyasem> you can push it manually
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I want to fix it
<tgBot> <vanyasem> `adb push ../out/target/product/a5ultexx/system/bin/toybox /data/toybox`
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's a branch called actuallyfixit
<tgBot> <vanyasem> toybox doesn't work for me btw for some reason, i use `busybox`
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> !!
<tgBot> <vanyasem> because man am i busy
<ehvolevi> hmm
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, I see
<tgBot> <vanyasem> what dalton?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Y3sbKYII/file_1623
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Something wonky with `basename`, I guess
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Or the push.
<StucKman> @UniversalSuperBox: ok, thanks for all the info
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No problem
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Did you get it working, ehvolevi?
<ehvolevi> hmm, 50-50
<ehvolevi> the installer
<tgBot> <Gabigol> (Photo, 768x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/ZwxIlE5K/file_1625.jpg
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Alright?
<ehvolevi> i created the img on mt pc and modified the script to not push tarball nor create img
<tgBot> <Gabigol> This app switcher was wayyy smoother than the current one
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @ehvolevi, Ah, okay. There's an alternative script for Halium that does that too. If you can automate it, I suppose it wouldn't be such a bad thing.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Certainly a good alternative to rootstock.
<ehvolevi> yep ^^
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But the script for Halium doesn't install UT rootfs's properly
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> So, if you can get those steps into the script I'd love to take a look at it
<ehvolevi> sure
<tgBot> <Michele> @Gabigol, really? I like that one because it shows the app entirely, but I don't remember it's smoother...
<tgBot> <Gabigol> Yes it was, if you flash an old image you immediatly recognize the differences
<tgBot> <Michele> 👍🏻
<tgBot> <Gabigol> In fact, most of the reboots I´ve on the FP2 is on the app switcher
<ehvolevi> ssh is hanging with no output
<ehvolevi> btw i can ping 10.15.19.82
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @Gabigol, Is not the same?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @ehvolevi, Hmm. Great @vanyasem, did you have this?
<tgBot> <Gabigol> @SergioSRM, Nope, their different
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> It changed when they merged the two different app-switchers of unity8 (there were one one for desktop and one for the phone/staged mode)
<tgBot> <Gabigol> The old one does not showed your wallpaper neither the app logo.
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @Gabigol, And is for a future release?
<tgBot> <Gabigol> I guess not, unfortanelly... like I said the old one performed wayyyy better imho
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/4EflMJPx/file_1627.jpg
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> At tbe moment I see this
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> I see the differences but it's a little bit laggy
<tgBot> <Gabigol> Yep, the old one was super fast, I remember swipping up and down to close the apps I had oppened in secconds. Now, it's almost impossible because the phoen reboots
<tgBot> <Michele> @Gabigol, that's weired. my phone had never rebooted while trying to close apps. simply I can close apps without any problem...
<tgBot> <Gabigol> Fairphone2 suffer from this disease xD
<tgBot> <Gabigol> reboots on hard tasks
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @Gabigol, My OnePlus One never rebooted at the moment 😆
<ehvolevi> I tried to ssh, it asked me for a password and after i typed it and pressed enter, it froze without output, i can't run anything nor press ctrl-c
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> hum...
<tgBot> <Gabigol> I´ll try to capture a video of this "feature".
<StucKman> ehvolevi: try ssh -v
<ehvolevi> i can't run anything
<StucKman> ehvolevi: type <ENTER>~.<ENTER>
<StucKman> that should escape the ssh connection
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> hi party people.  Mr. @Crash_Burn can't access supergroup and had this comment.  Any comments for him? … Anyone else having sms problems? My N5 stops receiving txts until I place or receive calls.
<tgBot> <Gabigol> @SergioSRM, Open all of your apps, then trey to close them fastest you can. Mine crash 9 out 10 x)
<tgBot> <Michele> @Gabigol, 👍🏻
<tgBot> <Michele> @Gabigol, I've never tried like that, I only close apps normally
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @Gabigol, I did it, my phone still working
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> Laggy for a few seconds but everything ok
<tgBot> <Gabigol> Yeah, the older app switcher was "lighter" even on earlier images of UBports for FP2.
<tgBot> <Gabigol> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/EReuT04j/file_1628.mp4
<tgBot> Owen Roe was added by: Owen Roe
<tgBot> <Owen Roe> Hi, I'm having issues getting Ubuntu Touch setup on a nexus 5. The Ubports installer is hanging on the "Please reboot to bootloader screen" despite the device being in the bootloader screen. I got past this screen on the first attempt to install, but the installer hung on the "waiting for recovery mode" screen. Any insight would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Could you try with this appimage? http://ci.ubports.com/job/ubports/job/ubports-installer/job/mariogrip-dev/2/artifact/dist/ubports-installer-0.1.8-beta-x86_64.AppImage
<tgBot> <Owen Roe> Okay, I will try that and report back. Thanks
<tgBot> <Owen Roe> Still no luck. The installer hangs on the "Please reboot to bootloader" screen
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm. Just to confirm, your phone is at this screen?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 1000x664) https://irc.ubports.com/k7e5ZmpL/file_1630.jpg
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And says "Device is UNLOCKED"
<tgBot> Greg was added by: Greg
<tgBot> <Owen Roe> No it does not say unlocked.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Aha.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> What's your host OS?
<tgBot> <Owen Roe> ubuntu 17.10
<tgBot> <Owen Roe> Well, it does "LOCK STATE - UNLOCKED" upon closer inspection
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> 17.10 is an unhappy camper, it seems. @mariogrip, any steps you'd like to take that might get us closer to a fix?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Permenantly, in the code.
<tgBot> <Greg> Hey, just got a fairphone 2 I'm looking to flash and I've not done this before and have a few questions
<tgBot> <Greg> 1) Do you need to be in USB debugging for the installer to work? 2) Does the version of android matter the phone I've got is on 6. 3) I have the old camera I read there was some problems with the new camera is that still a thing?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> 1. Normally, yes. You also need to enable OEM unlocking in developer options so we can unlock the bootloader. If you're running the installer on 17.10, we are having issues with that. … 2. No, but you'll need to run either the RC or Devel channel builds for now. The new screen module does not work in stable builds. … 3. The new camera module does not work yet.
<tgBot> <Owen Roe> So is there no hope for installing on 17.10?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Owen Roe, can you give this a try? http://ci.ubports.com/job/ubports/job/ubports-installer/job/mariogrip-dev/7/artifact/dist/ubports-installer-0.1.8-beta-x86_64.AppImage
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mariogrip, Already sent to him
<tgBot> <mariogrip> here is how to use an appimage https://discourse.appimage.org/t/how-to-make-an-appimage-executable/80
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Already running
<tgBot> <mariogrip> oh ok
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Im running 17.10 and it works fine for me
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Owen Roe, when the installer asks for password, does you enter your pc passwork? since he have had some problems with it not telling you if the password is wrong
<tgBot> <mariogrip> can you give it another try?
<tgBot> <Owen Roe> I do enter the correct password. I am having issues detecting the device at all. The mdt also fails to detect my device, along with adb
<tgBot> <Andreas_Kube> When does the UbuntuTouch Contacts App support CardDAV / owncloud / nextcloud?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> oh! could you try a different usb cables, we have had alot of people with broken usb cables making these wierd issues
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Greg, Hello Greg and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Owen Roe, Hello and welcome to you, too, Owen Same message for you!     … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> Feel_Guy was added by: Feel_Guy
<tgBot> <Owen Roe> Yes, I will try that and report. I did switch cables after the first attempt as the first cable didn't seat well in the phone. … And thank you, Wayne.
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Feel_Guy, Hello Ibrahim and also welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <Greg> Thanks Dalton! Would you recommend 16.04 or 15.04, I assume it's relatively easy to switch? Is there some way to tell which screen module I have? The fairphone was second hand so might not have the new module. Is the wipe option in the installer equivalent of wiping the home user directory or such?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Greg, Definitely use 15.04, 16.04 is not ready for use. In any case, it can't hurt to try stable first.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> hey! anyone know why I can't edit my old messages?  That's weird...
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Greg, Yes, wipe is complete reset of user partition + out of box experience enabled
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Wipe is generally a good idea if you're coming from Android, so make sure you don't want any data from Android. :)
<tgBot> <Greg> Awesome, thanks a lot guys!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @wayneoutthere, this message.. I would like to add some hashtags but I can't seem to edit it....
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> but i can edit my message a few up...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> weird....
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> maybe if it goes too far back in history it loses edit feature?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> they don't want me to re-write history!!!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> conspiracy!!!!
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Every theory can be understood as conspiracy,
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Milan Korecky, CONSPIRACY!!!
<tgBot> <Greg> Hey just running the installer for 15.04 stable and it's stuck on the boot into recovery mode section, I hold the buttons down and I just have the fairphone screen it's been sitting on that for about 3 minutes so tried to reboot it normally and it's stuck on that too.
<tgBot> <Owen Roe> Well here is an update, it seems it was the USB cable. I checked the continuity on the cable I was using, turns out it is a charge-only cable. Seems to be working now, the phone is on the "installing update" screen with the robot. I'll check back if I have any other issues. Thanks again for all your help! 😊
<tgBot> <Greg> I googled apparently it just takes ages
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Owen Roe, Doh! ha.  Glad it turned out this simple :)
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Hey, is the 16.04 UT stable enough for daily use or not?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Anghirrim, I think 'no'
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Did you watch community update?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Anything useful I learned that is technical (or funny) I  learned here: … https://ubports.com/blog/community-updates-5
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I thin 15 is where @mariogrip does a Xenial Demo
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> I did read, but long time ago
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Thanks for the link
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> NP
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> I know that it happend 2538462 of messages before....but I have an update for my broken M10
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> I have to send it to Spain
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> It's hardware failure and it's still uder waranty 😅
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @popescu_sorin Hey man. Are you using the dark theme for good or it was just a demo?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @wayneoutthere, About 7 minutes I think I read
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @kristijantkalec, I had WPA2 and GPS not working on my M10 but with UBports install those problems were solved
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> I had ubports, but all of a sudden, everything stopped
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> It doesn't want to turn on or charge
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Stereofont, really?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> so it is to stop re-writing history.  :)
<tgBot> Dean was added by: Dean
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Dean, Welcome Dean
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Hello Dean and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @malditobastardo, just a demo :D actually it was just a reason for me to record the terminal app and nemo X-)
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqsRvr18V6Q
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> this video?
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Darkness yus
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> SuruDark theme
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> but it's not really supported
<tgBot> <Owen Roe> Any reason why this telegram chat does not appear in the app for Ubuntu touch?
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Because it's a supergroup. @Flohack is working on fixing it, ETA Soon(TM)
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Owen Roe, Not supported yet, You have to zde the web app telegram
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Well... Impossible to install UT on my OPO, it's driving me crazy
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Under Windows (with a working adb and fastboot environment)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Anghirrim, Installed the device drivers?
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Of course yes.
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> My adb/fastboot setup is working perfectly
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Sorry I didn't mean to be rude. Just checking absolute basics
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> @Stereofont, No problem, I do the same.
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> 😉
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> For UbPorts, I choose the manual install because of the A0001 bug.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Truthfully, most here regard Windows as toxic, so don't know much about it
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> I tested both
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Ubuntu 17.10 and Windows 7
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Did you try the new appimage?
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Under Windows, so UbPorts does not detect my device under fastboot
<tgBot> <Stereofont> 17.10 is a known issue
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> And CPT does detect it and flash Ubuntu recovery. But when phone restarts under recovery, it's not detected, once again...
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> For 17.10, yep I feared so.
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> But I did the upgrade recently so was reluctant to get back to 17.04
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> So no luck with 17.10?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @mariogrip, With appimage
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Let me check for appimage.
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> I did try with CPT, Ubports-installer and magic tool
<tgBot> <Stereofont> http://ci.ubports.com/job/ubports/job/ubports-installer/job/mariogrip-dev/7/artifact/dist/ubports-installer-0.1.8-beta-x86_64.AppImage
<tgBot> <Stereofont> This is new
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> In the wiki?
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Cauz' I tried both pages
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Self-contained
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> https://ubports.com/page/ubuntu-oneplus-one
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Link above
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Blah blah 64 appimage
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Yep, will look at ir
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Thanks
<tgBot> <Stereofont> This too
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Fwd from mariogrip: here is how to use an appimage https://discourse.appimage.org/t/how-to-make-an-appimage-executable/80
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Lol,I began to look for this on Internet
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Thanks
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Lol.  Make notes. You are a Guinea pig
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Gents, where can i found the latest UBports windows installer ?
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> ...
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Lol.
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> @Ern_st, On the UbPorts website
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Go to devices section
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> @Stereofont, So this AppImage is a kind of container that has everything inside?
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @Anghirrim, Is this the latest tool version ^^ ?
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> The latest public at least.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Anghirrim, From my noob perspective that is what it is. Like an installer for Mac
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Ern_st, Scroll up and have a go with the appimage option. If it is simple we can start recommendating it
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Yep, I've read some of the threads on the appimage website
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> I'm done for tonight with it. I'll try out and report tomorrow.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Anghirrim, Great. Thanks
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Because on 17.10, I did install both UbPorts-installer and magic tool snaps
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Magic tool launches but fails because it does not find the proper tools
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Stereofont, Hmm. I am not George W Bush. Honestly. 'Recommending'
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> And UbPorts installer messes up with .Xauthorities when trying to launch it with root privileges
<tgBot> <Stereofont> If it solves the dependencies issue that is a headache out of the way
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> You make me want to try now. 😂
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> But my wife will kill me. I consumed all my "IT stuff" credit for tonight
<tgBot> <Stereofont> UBports takes no responsibility for marital breakdowns : terms and conditions apply
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> 😂
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Are there mainly dev's here?
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Or some noobs like me?
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> I mean, I can read wiki's but I can't write a single code li'e
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Nor can I!
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Was just to know what is the "expected comprehension level"
<tgBot> <Stereofont> There is a complete range from curious to hardware hackers
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Great. I'm part of the "advanced curious", those who like to try things out and search before asking.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> No expectation at all. Anyone welcome
<tgBot> <Stereofont> An army of testers is needed for each developer. If the screen inverts unexpectedly, anyone who spots that is valuable
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Stereofont, 👍
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> (Photo, 949x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/YFJSzWtD/file_1632.jpg Seems the AppImage is detecting the phone at least.
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Will launch the real installation tomorrow.
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> (Photo, 949x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/0z9GqEss/file_1634.jpg While the regular installation fails....
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> I just launched both AppImage and Regular version of the UbPorts-installer.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Initial restart when you get there is very slow. 15-20 minutes. Don't get impatient
<tgBot> <Stereofont> There is no progress feedback
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Yeah I know. I already ran UT on  a Nexus 5 some months ago.
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> But thanks for the reminder
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Unless that got fixed…
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> I flashed with the magic tool at that time
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Gotta sleep. Bye guys
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Night
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Anghirrim, don't do it!!!
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Latest rc update was today ? rc9?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Hmm I think the date is wrong
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/6U022IA0/file_1636.jpg
<tgBot> <Stereofont> It doesn't say 1970. That's progress
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> yay OTA3 47% completed
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/milestone/6?closed=1
<tgBot> <per_sonne> Hey guys, check this out: I travelled in time!!!
<tgBot> <per_sonne> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/cVe0jCVW/file_1638.jpg
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> wow LOL
<tgBot> <Stereofont> (Sticker, 314x512) https://irc.ubports.com/0kMVekVs/file_1639
<tgBot> <per_sonne> wubba lubba dub dub!!!!
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @per_sonne, That's some pretty good battery life
<tgBot> <per_sonne> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/Rj2300eH/file_1640
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @per_sonne, new math tool
<tgBot> <Stefan Kalb> @malditobastardo, Ah, reminds me that I wanted to file a bug. The date changes everytime when you open the updater.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> The only phone with time travel
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Stereofont, Haha yeah I remember. It was like that for me before
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Stefan Kalb, True. I just realize about it. Thanks
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @Stefan Kalb, this issue? https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/289
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @popescu_sorin, This was the reason I wanted to check now for updates. Then I tried the new search engine. Duck duck. But it was still google
<tgBot> <Gabigol> Look at this battery graphic from FP2
<tgBot> <Gabigol> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/7h1M8Q8E/file_1642.jpg
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> @mariogrip, if Einstein was alive, he would ave a fp2 with him ( time travel )
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Look above
<tgBot> <Stereofont> It's a 'feature'
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @popescu_sorin, Dark theme? More like pure black theme.
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I am interested in the DNS fix. (To see battery impact). Krack. Keyboard bug. Etc
<tgBot> <Markus> (Photo, 540x605) https://irc.ubports.com/96FW935o/file_1644.jpg
<tgBot> <Markus> I've done 😊
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I hope video play for nexus 5 will get fixed too. At least there is the workaround UTmedia
<tgBot> <Markus> Dual boot on my computer. Now with LinuxMInt 18.2 (ubuntu16.04 - snap) it works without problems to flash the rhone.
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @Markus, bq e4.5?
<tgBot> <Markus> Yes on my BQ E4.5
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i think you need to update?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> are you on legacy? installed with mdt?
<tgBot> <Markus> Yes 👍🏻 I must update. But now im glad, that it works.
<tgBot> <Markus> Installed mith mdt.
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> if you update it will automagically move to 15.04 channel
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> you are now on the old legacy
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Legacy is redirected to Stable, so you should be good to go
<tgBot> <Greg> I'm installing via CPT on my fairphone, it's flashed recovery but doesn't say it's doing anything else, has it crashed or does it just not say until it's done?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> It doesn't say
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Wait 20 minutes
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Just a minimalist logo
<tgBot> <Greg> Awesome thanks I was getting concerned it was hanging
<tgBot> <Stereofont> A progress bar has been talked about but not a top priority if you know
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @Anghirrim, A message for tomorrow. … I flashed UT on my OPO this week and I had the same issues than you. My OPO labeled as A001 so it's not recognized my the official tool. … With the help of this fantastic community I succeeded in flashing it. … A member of this chat documented everything and I don't know where he posted
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> Sergio Reyes: … To make it simple.  … 1º I had to install phablet tools and ubuntu device tools using your .deb files … 2º then run sudo apt-get install -f to fix dependencies … 3º then boot the device into fastboot/bootloader mode, and run in the terminal "sudo su" and then  … " … sudo ubuntu-device-flash --server=http://system-image.ubports.com touch --device=bacon \ … --channel=15.04/stable --bootstrap … "
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @Crash_Burn do you have the full instructions to share it with him?
<mhaaanz> Yo_y got hhacked
<mhaaanz> Sl0w mode anti-sigyn fag: ON: no sygin fag
<mhaaanz> Yo_y got hhacked
<mhaaanz> Sl0w mode anti-sigyn fag: ON: no sygin fag
<mhaaanz> Yo_y got hhacked
<mhaaanz> Sl0w mode anti-sigyn fag: OFF: no sygin fag
<mhaaanz> _ohm luvs pedo
<mhaaanz> android is the bestest
<mhaaanz> Yo_y got hhacked
<mhaaanz> Sl0w mode anti-sigyn fag: OFF: no sygin fag
<tgBot> <Juanxo> It worked with ubports installer
<mhaaanz> Yo_y got hhacked
<mhaaanz> Sl0w mode anti-sigyn fag: OFF: no sygin fag
<tgBot> <Juanxo> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/LCl0K0Z9/file_1646.jpg
<tgBot> <Juanxo> 😅
<mhaaanz> Yo_y got hhacked
<mhaaanz> Sl0w mode anti-sigyn fag: OFF: no sygin fag
<tgBot> <Juanxo> Just to let you know
<tgBot> <Juanxo> Thanks
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @SergioSRM, Awesome work @SergioSRM , thats exactly right.  I believe Marius is close to releasing a new and improved Ubuntu Installer that solves these problems.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> http://ci.ubports.com/job/ubports/job/ubports-installer/job/mariogrip-dev/7/artifact/dist/ubports-installer-0.1.8-beta-x86_64.AppImage
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> It looks like Anghirrim is trying the new method ?
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> I don't know. I opened the chat and I had nearly 300 to read 😅 … I just looked over and saw that someone was in trouble trying to flash an OPO so I just wanted to share my experience 😗
#ubports 2017-11-03
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, no.
<tgBot> <Delper> Hello, there are no plans to make the firmware Xiaomi Mi5?
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Nop so far this device isn't on the list of the Halium community, as far as i know
<tgBot> <lazypower> is halium dev being tracked anywhere other than xdg? or is that the primary place to look for news about halium?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I wish there woas a port for one of querty phones, Ubuntu terminal on a qwerty phone that would imho be a real deal
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> MIS on the go
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> 2016 qwerty phones: https://www.lifewire.com/best-text-messaging-phones-577399
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> 2017 qwerty phones: https://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/best-qwerty-phones/
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and BB has moved over to Android which makes halium applicable to it
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you'd like to port, we love new devices!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I would port to Motorola Flipout
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but afaik cannot bedone, too old android
<tgBot> <lazypower> https://flash.newegg.com/Product/9SIAAG56AN4517  <— maybe not as applicable as a phone, but pocket sized terminal device
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @lazypower, absolutely amazing
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @KrisJacewicz Found your conversation about ssh and X-forwarding for UT phone apps brilliant.  I have been anaylzing that concept and seeing how that fits in with convergence.
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> @KrisJacewicz, Its great to use terminal app in those devices
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but it's on Atom, meaning it can run on regular Ubuntu
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> WOW: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8te-pw2Pql8
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I am going to get that, I found it even 2nd hand online
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> HD: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnIV29HwgrI
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @KrisJacewicz, Would it make since to have an UT flavor for the GPD?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Crash_Burn, IMHO no
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> unless it has touch screen and detachable
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> otherwise why if you can have a full regular Ubuntu on it
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> what woudl make a lot of sense though....
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> is to create an end-user software that you put both on UT and regular Ubuntu that makes your devices work like an ecosystem
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> like Apple does
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> deamons running on both UT and regular Ubuntu
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> that make your devices see each other seamlessly
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> like a UT own alternative to KDEConnect
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I would even gladly help with work on that
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Dual channel memory, looks well built.  What is the use case for something so small?  my sweet spot is 5" phone, 10" tablet and 15" laptop.  Just curious, not docking it.  I would order one now if I could.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> GPD has touch screen turns out, but apparently not detachable
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> ha, was just about to say that.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Why was Majaro rotated 90?
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @KrisJacewicz, These are some great ideas for Convergence.  I like how your are putting some of your concepts into action and building new ones.  I'll discuss through my channels how we could get this idea launched.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> thank you!
<tgBot> <Montefrio> Thx
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> @Crash_Burn @SergioSRM  Thanks for the help. Actually I understood that the old tools were missing but I looked for a PPA instead of simples .deb files. Why make things simple when they could be complicated? 😅
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Yeah, I'll try the AppImage first tonight as it seems testers are needed there. If fails, I'll go try to find those .deb files. Thanks for the dependencies fix, I would have not think about it.
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Are there any sound improvement modules available for phones? I'm using A.R.I.S.E on Android
<tgBot> <Greg> Does it take a while for the fairphone to boot into recovery mode? Mine is taking very long to do so
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> yes that is normal
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Greg it should take 20 minutes, but @Stereofont / Lionelb was already trying to help you, no succes? What is your Fairphone model, the newest one: FP2?
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Becouse there where some recent hardware changes in Fairphone, and the installation tool stopped working so I imagine there are made updates for FP2 now
<tgBot> <Greg> Yes, I was using CPT and didn't realise I wasn't in recovery mode (I'm not very smart) I'd installed recovery but needed to reboot and install which was why it was taking a while
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> ok, do not forget to inform us also when you succed, regards
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I had a dream.. and it was supergroups
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Anghirrim, At this stage it is about getting speakers working. My guess is that when the base is 16.04 there will be a lot more effort into refinement
<tgBot> <Juanxo> Hi folks
<tgBot> <Juanxo> have you tried any mail client that works?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Morning Juanxo
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Dekko2 has some limitations but it is developing
<tgBot> <Juanxo> well
<tgBot> <Juanxo> for me it's not working at the moment
<tgBot> <Juanxo> no inox mails at all
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Are you trying to use Gmail?
<tgBot> <Juanxo> *inbox sorry
<tgBot> <Juanxo> no
<tgBot> <Juanxo> just corporate mail and mail.com account
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Using IMAP?
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @malditobastardo, @Flohack is online, he can see your message MD, be patient, remember when you were just a small boy expecting a present, enjoy looking forward 😊
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Telegram is also a moving target. Like trying to jump onto a train
<tgBot> <Flohack> @malditobastardo, Morning guys, bascially I could give you the current Telegram with supergroups, but we have some nasty issue which prevents seeing reply messages. That really makes Telegram not very useful, so I postponed it again a little bit. I hope I can find a solution for that, its kind of regression bug, as it already worked ;)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Juanxo, There are some power users of Dekko 2 on here. Hopefully they will contribute some advice
<tgBot> <Juanxo> @Stereofont Ok, thanks anyway. I'll stay around
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Juanxo, For me personally, Thunderbird meets my needs
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @Juanxo, I thought the same but it's just because is loading. Let it some time and you will see your emails
<tgBot> <Juanxo> Another question. I'm playing with my Nexus 5 and UT, where can I report bugs or make new proposals? Is this the place to do it?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @SergioSRM, Is there a WiFi only selector?
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Juanxo, yes it is, are you on devel?
<tgBot> <Juanxo> On devel?
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> sorry mistake
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Juanxo, Here is okay as a quick check to see if it is well known or a 'me too'
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> go in top bar menu
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @Stereofont, Sorry I don't know. what do you mean?
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> to system
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> and you will see repor a bug
<tgBot> <Juanxo> I think no. I'm a normal user/tester.
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> click and you will be on github page were you can report a bug
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Juanxo, Reporting bugs depends whether it is core e.g. camera or an app from a developer. Here, important information can be missed as it floats by
<tgBot> <Juanxo> Milan Ok, I see now. Thx.
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> but what @Stereofont says is also important, my comment was about OS
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @SergioSRM, If there are 3Mb attachments in email you don't want those while you are on data
<tgBot> <Juanxo> @Stereofont Yes I suppose. That's why I'm asking. Don't want to be all the time "this is not workin" "this freezes every time I check it" "how could I..."
<tgBot> <Juanxo> this kind of questions
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Reporting bugs via OpenStore and apps directly is an area for work. Better feedback = better functioning
<tgBot> <Juanxo> Be in contact with the developers and let them know
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Juanxo, Most of those are known. A quick check in here is good for those
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @Stereofont, Ah ok!  … Yes, I always check that👍
<tgBot> <Stereofont> The UBports forums are a good place for a more permanent comment or feature suggestion
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> for Dekko bugs: https://gitlab.com/dekkoproject
<tgBot> <Juanxo> Others like freezing, 3 time block button to wake up, battery draining I think are known "bugs"
<tgBot> <Juanxo> As I have read here before
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Juanxo, you can check it at above link I sent
<tgBot> <Stereofont> At the moment, things are a bit difficult because 16.04 is quite close. Lots of effort on 15.04 is not attractive when it will be trashed soon
<tgBot> <Juanxo> Milan Right. Just trying to know how to help without disturbing too much
<tgBot> <Juanxo> 😁
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Juanxo, If it is on topic, go for it
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Stereofont, exactly
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Others will learn from comments here
<tgBot> <Juanxo> @Stereofont Milan Thx you all
<tgBot> <Stereofont> All members have equal rights. Just that the admins are more equal 😂
<tgBot> <Juanxo> 😄
<tgBot> <Greg> Its been stuck on the fairphone powered by android screen for the past 2 hours, it doesn't seem to want to boot into recovery
<tgBot> Miroslav Kotora was added by: Miroslav Kotora
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Greg, I suggest that you try the new appimage tool
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Recovery screen is weird on FP2
<tgBot> <Greg> I have got it into the recovery screen before with the ubports installer but then trying to boot it into the bootloader hanged for like an hour which caused me to try CPT
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I used MDT but I think the appimage may be better now
<tgBot> <Greg> OK I'll try that later, I have to go out now
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Okay
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i think we can make the installer even easier to use, maybe show some images of the actual phones at the current step. so when it's in recovery maybe show an image with what you should see on the phone
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> etc
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Greg, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVCbzuvV7QU
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> yes
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> something like this but with images :))
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> or videos
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @popescu_sorin, Great idea. Although with FP2 it is a blank screen lol
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> and maybe add a bit of debug info, something like..  try other usb cable, is the phone unlock? and how to see , is adb workging etc
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I had to pause the video about ten times and wind back but it was very useful and confidence building
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> all the recuring things that people ask
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> marius made the video for noobs like me :)))
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Easier if there is one install system, rather than about four
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> yep
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Also the appimage may (??) be so easy that it needs no guidance
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> yep
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Other than patience with the very slow first boot
<tgBot> <bastos777> Juanxo are you here?
<tgBot> <Juanxo> Yes
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @bastos777, Ah good. A Dekko2 tutorial 😎
<tgBot> <bastos777> @Stereofont, ?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @bastos777, Sorry. I thought you were about to launch into one
<tgBot> <bastos777> I wanted to verify if Juanxo is still in this group
<tgBot> <Stereofont> He was asking for guidance on Dekko a bit earlier. I was hoping someone would be able to give some detailed advice
<tgBot> <bastos777> Juanxo , regarding Dekko2 the developer is quite responsive at https://gitlab.com/dekkoproject/dekko/issues
<tgBot> <Juanxo> (Sticker, 360x512) https://irc.ubports.com/iTZq9Q7D/file_1647
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Juanxo, Did your emails load yet?
<tgBot> <Frank Gores> Question, I have noticed that I miss often calls because the ringer is on low volume, with or without vibrate. Is it very difficult to program that with incoming calls the ringer volume is set to max straigt away or that the ringer setting for incoming calls is independed from the general volume settings? It's quite annoying..... … Using meizu mx4
<tgBot> <amrhelmy2004> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/0QwXkG3q/file_1649.jpg i installed ubuntu touch on my used nexus 4 with ubports installer , installation running smooth, apt-get update not working
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Frank Gores, It is not really a solution but you can hack a more insistent ringtone
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Frank Gores, Sorry but we will not implement max ringer volume. If the volume is not according to your settings, its a bug on this device. On all other devices this works fairly well
<tgBot> <Flohack> @amrhelmy2004, You are not supposed to use apt-get ;)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @amrhelmy2004, apt-get update isn't available. It is not desktop Ubuntu
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Stereofont, Clashing high frequency is more easily noticed at low volume. A fix for now?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Stereofont, A flashing screen would be a good hack for the deaf?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @amrhelmy2004, Just to clarify, this is a cut down version of Ubuntu. It doesn't have the full capabilities of the desktop versions. Yet 😎
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Miroslav Kotora, Hello Miroslav Kotora and welcome! I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page … (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Seems like here in Finland there is growing interest about UT/UBports. Few people have asked about how it works, supported phones and tutorials. It would be nice idea to make "professional" looking install and review videos. And add those videos to UBports homepage..
<tgBot> <Flohack> @samitormanen, Yeah actually we plan to do some videos. But its a great effort :)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @samitormanen, @Mohannes
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @samitormanen, The Fairphone video is good but it is about attitudes,  not hands on
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @samitormanen, 👍 Some of us in First Responders are working on the Installation wiki as well.
<tgBot> <Flohack> Plus, I must admit, one day we must think about content in local languages ^^
<tgBot> <Juanxo> @Flohack, Yes, that would be nice
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> @samitormanen, I would love to have more Finnish people on board, you have some really good programmers. I especially remember this Finnish guy who developed Preware, an awesome set of tools for tweaking WebOS back in the days.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @TomasOqvist, Hmm send them all here ^^
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @TomasOqvist, 😁 I know few pro android/ios coders, but seems like they are not interested about Ubports.. YET!
<tgBot> <Flohack> The problem is, you need someone who has experience with Linux OS / Ubuntu (because of init system, upstart, systemd etc) and with Android (because of building/porting). They are noteasy to fin
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @Crash_Burn, Good to know! 👍
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @amrhelmy2004, By default the system is read-only. You can switch to read-write mode, although this disables Ubuntu system upgrades.The main purpose for this is developing the Ubuntu system directly. This is not required for developing apps or using the system normally. Recovering from read-write mode is possible but requires reinstalling the system from scratch. Warning: Switching a device to read-write mode (and/or recovering from it) is an
<tgBot> advanced feature and may result in complete data loss. Warning: Switching a device to read-write mode disables automatic over-the-air delta updates. Accepting a full over-the-air update after making a device writable may undo changes you have made. "
<tgBot> <Frank Gores> @Flohack, Ok, so what you are saying is that when I have set my volume (volume up/down) switches on the side, on other devices the ringer tone is independent of this volume setting?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Frank Gores, No I am saying that the volume control is the same on all devices (should be the same)... :)
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @Flohack, Yes. I know it's a bit complicated system at this moment. I hope someday Halium will help with that..
<tgBot> <Frank Gores> Hmm, ..it doesn't solves the issue but ok. I have to check regulary the volume in that case
<tgBot> <Stereofont> A ship's bell is a good harmonic. Made to be heard in fog 😃
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Frank Gores, We say: not good but OK
<tgBot> <Frank Gores> @Milan Korecky, Will Keep that in mind..😉
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> @samitormanen, http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Application:Preware
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Cool 😎
<tgBot> Lukas Fluri was added by: Lukas Fluri
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Lukas Fluri, Hello Lukas and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, Unless I missed something, there is nothing stopping us from caring about this right now.  It just takes someone to step up and become the 'translations/langguages' person and start building a team.  We just did it with Ubuntu Touch First Responders and we just need to build a languages team and then from there the 'local' groups from each area (In my loud opinion).  Or am I wrong?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Stereofont, Oh, look at that.  A First Responder in action...   volunteers for language team, anyone?  :)
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Why this image ( https://ubports.com/web/image/2452 ) is so big, 3358x3358px and 5.4MB? Is should scale down a lot. It slows down page loading.. 😳
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> it might be because... I suck?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> throw your web darts at me and I'll do my best to resolve
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> thanks for foodback
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @wayneoutthere, No you dont! I was just a suggestion. 😉
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> ;)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> we'll make quick progress soon
<tgBot> <samitormanen> I was wondering why it loads so long. https://gtmetrix.com/reports/ubports.com/aK6QSa6M
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> we have some things we're working on so thanks for everyone's feedback.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> yeah... @UniversalSuperBox likes that feature
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> he wants slower
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> but i said it's slow enough
<tgBot> <samitormanen> 😁
<tgBot> <samitormanen> I try always keep page size just in 2-3MB, and loading time maximum 2-3seconds.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @samitormanen, 😱
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @wayneoutthere, me me me
<tgBot> <ebetonro> and by the way
<tgBot> <ebetonro> (Photo, 536x231) https://irc.ubports.com/rQz0R3hf/file_1651.jpg
<tgBot> <ebetonro> I had this ideea months ago
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @ebetonro, this is SO LOL
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> we are chatting about languagse right now in another group... we were thinking about setting up a language group right now.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> hmm
<tgBot> <ebetonro> I saw that
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> oh
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> not so lol then
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i thought you were in my head
<tgBot> <ebetonro> but I think this is on topic subject
<tgBot> <ebetonro> not an off topic
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> it is. for sure.  quick question are you interested in another language other than english?
<tgBot> <ebetonro> romanian
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> thanks
<tgBot> <ebetonro> I do most of the translations from translate.ubports.com for romanian
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @wayneoutthere, np
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @ebetonro, I think it would be best if the Foundation has rights to the domains and others volunteer funding?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Stereofont, agree
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> must be this way
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> or better anyway
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> keeps things focused
<tgBot> <ebetonro> What I was thinking is to buy in the name of the foundation and pay for that domain name but in order to do that I need to have foundation details
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @ebetonro, @Flohack ...  you rock the foundation don't you?
<tgBot> <Franz> German would be an idea, too. (Where I also want to mention @Flohack why ever). What do the ubports guys think?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> we're working on this topic now... anyone interested in this topic (lanuages) for now please PM me on the side
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> if you aren't willing to help a bit, though, don't PM me on the side
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Lukas Fluri, Did you find everything you need?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere, The concern was that if we form a lets say non-English subgroup in Telegram for example, people wont get all news because they maybe will leave here
<tgBot> <Flohack> So we need to make sure to broadcast all important annou ncements,
<tgBot> <Flohack> @ebetonro, Let the foundation do it, we are already planning this
<tgBot> <Flohack> But the problem is even more with the web pages: How to ensure constant quality and in-time translations. We already struggle with our English page ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> But telegram groups I can imagine
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> @Flohack, Is the focus on UbPorts website only or UT as well?
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @Flohack, Ok
<tgBot> <Lukas Fluri> @Stereofont, Thanks a lot for the welcome! :) I just got myself a fairphone 2 and as soon as I've got some spare time, I'm going to give the ubuntu touch a try. ;) I'm gonna join the newcomers room if I have questions.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Anghirrim, Actually we want to have 2 pages already, one for UBports foundation, 1 for Ubuntu Touch ^^
<tgBot> <Juanxo> Spanish here 🙋‍♂
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> @Flohack, Webpages?
<tgBot> <Flohack> yes
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Ok, so no need for translation on the UT OS itself
<tgBot> <Flohack> No I think you misunderstand: We will have eventually 2 webpages on 2 domains
<tgBot> <Flohack> The operating system itself is already translated into many languages
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> @Flohack, Yep, that was my question.
<tgBot> <Flohack> And we hope to be able to add new ones soon @adriamm I cross my fingers ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> Basically problem is that we take all languages from Ubuntu Desktop upstream
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> I did not misunderstand, I just did not understand. 😂
<tgBot> <Flohack> And also a lot of their translation work
<tgBot> <Flohack> ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> So all languages supported on the phone correspond to the official languages of Ubuntu on desktop
<tgBot> <Flohack> But I hope we can add new ones on our side also soon
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Ok, clear. Which has a good basis so far.
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> That's cool.
<tgBot> <Flohack> C u later now on mobile still without supergroup meh ^^
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @Flohack Are there strings about phone operating systems I speak about ubuntu desktop translations?
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> So is there any opened translation page for the UbPorts Fundation plus UT? Or this is a nice idea just being evaluated?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @ebetonro, Eh? repeat for me ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Anghirrim, https://translate.ubports.com
<tgBot> <ebetonro> for example
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> @Flohack, Thanks
<tgBot> <ebetonro> in the desktop version of ubuntu
<tgBot> <ebetonro> I do not think there is a string like "Make a call" in translations
<tgBot> <Flohack> No strings not, but the I8N locale settings are from upstream. You cant select a language now that is not in desktop
<tgBot> <Flohack> thats a pity
<tgBot> <Flohack> Plus of course in terminal shell, you would not have the new language like Sardinian ^^
<tgBot> <ebetonro> ok
<tgBot> <Flohack> Which is a community request already
<tgBot> <Flohack> Got to run guys c u later
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Lukas Fluri, Important is whether it has a new type screen or an old type screen. Touch works on all FP2 but in some versions does not give screen support 😨
<tgBot> <ebetonro> see ya
<tgBot> <Juanxo> Hi again, who knows the actual state of snaps in UT. Is this going to work?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Juanxo, Some will work, some not. They are also quite resource intensive
<tgBot> <Stereofont> View them at the moment as a bit experimental
<tgBot> <Stereofont> They package everything so they are very useful but very inefficient
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Whether they are 'the future' is not really decided
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> @popescu_sorin, For anyone interested, the PPA is (finally) populated. … For 17.04 Zesty it also includes rebuilds of qtmir and unity-system-compositor that enable unity8-desktop-session to run on Mir 0.28.
<tgBot> <Juanxo> Lionelb OK, so at the moment the way to make apps for the system is?
<tgBot> <Juanxo> Web apps
<tgBot> <Juanxo> Scopes
<tgBot> <Juanxo> ?
<tgBot> <sambuccid> qml whit clickable
<tgBot> <Juanxo> 👍
<tgBot> <Stereofont> There is an app in the OpenStore to make simple webapps. Anyone can make their own with zero skills
<tgBot> <Stereofont> WebApp Creator
<tgBot> <samitormanen> We need UT spesific app developing guides/tutorials for totally beginners (dummies like me). A lot of different examples of simple apps. Miguel has good wip guide, but we need more..
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @Stereofont, Yes but webapos are not the best way to do things
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Not for complicated logins and proprietary feeds though
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @SergioSRM, Agreed. That is why most are not carried over from UbuntuStore
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @samitormanen, +1
<tgBot> <Stereofont> The things we need would fill an encyclopedia 😂
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @Stereofont, True 😆
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @SergioSRM, What would be nice is a universal app that can be tweaked quite easily by noobs to do a variety of different things. An app with an enormous Settings panel
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @alan_griffiths, OMG! thanks! i shall try this! i still have 17.04 with unity8 installed. muahahahahaha
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/OIeEas01/file_1652
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Do we have any statistics about ubports.com website? Unique visitors per month etc..
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1680x1050) https://irc.ubports.com/7Pn00CMI/file_1654.jpg
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> waiting for unnatended upgrades to finish, and tehn update 17.04 (500Mb of updates) and tehn install mir 0.28.1
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i think i'll play a steam game while waiting to update
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> lol
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @samitormanen, In my own sites I have been using piwik open source software to track visitors..
<ehvolevi> Hello, do i need to correct dev to /dev/mmcblk0p* on other partition?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Nope
<ehvolevi> But i have other partitions
<ehvolevi> Like firmware,firmware-modem,persist...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> When it comes time to mount those, they are in the right place
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> In early init, they are not.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> We only need to get to data to break out of early init into a real system
<ehvolevi> Aww, ok :/
<ehvolevi> Btw, anyone got caf rootfs working?
<ehvolevi> Plasma mobile works well, but ubuntu touch not :(
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Did you get SSH access?
<ehvolevi> No
<ehvolevi> It freeZes
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> What is the device's USB info?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Easy to find by doing `dmesg -w` and then plugging it in
<ehvolevi> Hmm, dont have pc atm hehe
<ehvolevi> Just needed dat info :/
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Alright. If it freezes and doesn't give ssh (and is still at 192.168.0.2), it has panicked and is waiting for you to troubleshoot
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The device model name will be 'ubports initrd i hit a nail'
<ehvolevi> It gives ssh, but after i type password it freezes, like if you lose ssh connection
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> hm
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> One thing to check, reformat your /data partition as ext4 if it isn't already and do a check in recovery
<ehvolevi> Why?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> What device are you porting to?
<ehvolevi> I wont format
<ehvolevi> Lux
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Moto X play. Motorola.
<ehvolevi> Hmm :D
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Anyway, /data has to be ext4 to ensure Ubuntu Touch is most successful. F2FS is not reliable at all as a backing.
<ehvolevi> It's not f2fs
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And you should do a fsck because some devices make incorrect ext4 partitions right away
<ehvolevi> Mine is correct
<ehvolevi> Plasma mobile works well
<tgBot> <adriamm> @Flohack, 🎉🎊
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Milan Korecky, 😺😺
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Flohack, Thank you boss. It was just a dream. A good one of course, but a dream after all. Keep up the good work man. Step by step, no rush  :).
<tgBot> Yann Roth was added by: Yann Roth
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> sup Yann
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Welcome @Yann
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Hello Yann and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, don't worry Mr. El Hacko Florian.This is also everyone's number one concern.  this must be 'coded' into plan... thanks for feedback
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, agree - cool. and good to know and thanks
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @alan_griffiths, this seems like news.  Is this news?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The builds required to run upstream (read: newer) Unity 8 on Ubuntu proper have been released. So... news for someone who wants Unity 8 on the deskop
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1680x1050) https://irc.ubports.com/k1wrxhrw/file_1656.jpg
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @alan_griffiths MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> MUHAHAHAHA
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> IT"S ALIVE!!!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @samitormanen, PIWIK is 'in the works' and 'on the list' thanks for feedback
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> unity8 on mir 0.28.1 MUHGAGAGA
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @wayneoutthere, Ok, good to know! 👍
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1680x1050) https://irc.ubports.com/ITVdtKDH/file_1658.jpg
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> it's running on xmir, xwayland? lol
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> can't tell
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> what's alive?  What is it?  Is it news? ;)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Y U NO TELL ME NEWS?
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Is it good to use? Last time I tried unity 8 on desktop, it wasn't a fun experience.
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @popescu_sorin, Are you running this on 17.04? I just have 16.04 with yunit and 17.10 now
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> very news :D unity8 is working on the latest mir 0.28.1
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> and car run wayland clients
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i'm on 17.04 yes
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> hmmmm
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I am waiting for your videos now :)
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> and mir installed from this PPA
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://community.ubuntu.com/t/mir-release-0-28-1/1294
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i'll record some videos
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> if i remember how to record :)0
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> X-)0
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Marry me :)
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I just added the PPA yesterday
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> lol
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> @wayneoutthere, Well, it means that Mir 0.28 doesn't break anything essential to Unity8 8.25. So it is usable by Yunit and likely UBports.
<tgBot> ajyotirmay was added by: ajyotirmay
<tgBot> <ajyotirmay> I didn't know @popescu_sorin is here too... … Hi
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> @popescu_sorin, Mir can run Wayland clients, but I don't don't see them show up on the U8 desktop. (Probably only needs a small fix, but I havn't the time to investigate.)
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> hi Apurv
<tgBot> Wesley Hershberger was added by: Wesley Hershberger
<tgBot> <Wesley Hershberger> Question Alan: Is it possible to write a desktop shell based on Mir with a different Toolkit than Qt (provided that the toolkit supports Wayland)?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Wesley Hershberger, Hello Wesley and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @alan_griffiths, np, i understand that the wayland stuff is at an early stage right now. i'm glad that unity8 runs on the latest mir :D i have something to play with :P
<tgBot> <Vijay> @Wesley Hershberger, He might have disabled notification so tagging him @alan_griffiths
<tgBot> wollie88 was added by: wollie88
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> @Wesley Hershberger, Yes, but it isn't yet as easy as I want it to become. But this is off topic here. Could we discuss over on https://community.ubuntu.com/c/mir?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @wollie88, Hello Martijn and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <Wesley Hershberger> Sure, I guess. I'll probably not bring it up right away, but I'll be following the project and we'll see what the future holds for that I guess.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @ajyotirmay, Hello @ajyotirmay !  A warm welcome to you.   … I'm part of the UBports welcoming team (another one!) … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <bastos777> welcome @wollie88 to UBports ubuntu touch. If you want to get a first overview, please have a look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> @Wesley Hershberger, OK I think Gerry is planning to start up a discussion around this shortly. (FWIW the Mir project contains three example shells none of which use Qt.)
<tgBot> <ajyotirmay> @wayneoutthere, thanks... … (I think you aren't a bot 😅)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I'm nearly a bot.  Depends on how much coffee...
<tgBot> <ajyotirmay> @wayneoutthere, lol
<tgBot> <samitormanen> 😁
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Actually.. I"m a WOT (Wayne Out There)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> DANG! That was awesome.  I'm so funnhy
<tgBot> <ajyotirmay> @wayneoutthere, that's actually cool 😂
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @wayneoutthere, U WOT?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i"m on Hyper-coffee-meltdown-mode
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> U WOT M8?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> that was dope on a rope
<tgBot> <ajyotirmay> lol guys
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> THat's our new band name @PhoenixLandPirate  LOL GUYS
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Live!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack  you can play bass
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> sadly i now have to work :(
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> bye
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Making songs about our day to day open source ubports struggles
<tgBot> <ajyotirmay> @wayneoutthere, later
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @wayneoutthere, Bye bye
<tgBot> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere, yes  ^^
<tgBot> <samitormanen> I play guitar, bass and drums.. 😉
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> @popescu_sorin, Well, I'm pretty sure that the problem is in Unity8 or QtMir not handling the surface correctly, not in the Wayland support. Maybe you can interest @jsalatas in fixing it.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> something happened that in my apps fonts got screwed and only empty squares are displayed. I did not delete any fonts.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @samitormanen, also me......
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 768x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/BbzkkEUI/file_1660.jpg browser
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> hmm
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @KrisJacewicz, woah!  that is so neat.  it's the ultimate in secure browsing
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @wayneoutthere, not so much in convenience though ;)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> not jsut browser, but other apps as well
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> not all of them though
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> its always a compromise between convenience and privacy brother
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and also another question, when I create app launcher that uses Xmir flags, although it works fine for starting the app, but later when I switch to another app, and again click on the app launcher it does nothing. I can use the context switch (swipe from right edge), and it will work fine, but clicking on a launcher of xmir app that is already running will not bring it to the front, will just do nothing. … Any ideas?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49uxeXNyrKs
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> unity8 with mir 0.28.1
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 768x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/KN21BP3w/file_1662.jpg btw, I am finishing a game on the UT device itself, I kid you not!
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> ubuntu 17.04 unity8-session desktop
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 768x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/L0QqLSgJ/file_1664.jpg using Lazarus IDE on Meizu MX4
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 768x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/FkHBapYt/file_1666.jpg already playable but I am still working on the UI
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> uuuu pascal! begin write('i know pascal?'); end;
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> yes, but the most amazing part is that I write a game entirely using the phone itself
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @KrisJacewicz, nice! pascal FTW
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> off course I mostly ssh into the phone and use x forwarding to start Lazarus IDE onto my desktop
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but essesntially entire production, coding and compiling, then deployment, all using the phone itself!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> this is my 2nd game, first one was snake
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> another bonus: after I finish any app in Lazarus IDE, it can be directly compiled to desktop Linux, also to Windows and OSX, no changes in the project needed
<tgBot> <Michele> @KrisJacewicz, is it on the openstore?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> just open the very same source code on Lazarus in another OS and compile
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and on Ubuntu desktop I also have Windows version running via wine, so I can compile Linux and Windows native
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Michele, no, on my own, Open Software Hub
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> cannot go to OpenStore
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> because it uses Xmir
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so cannot be packaged with any of these funky packagibng stanadards
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> like click
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> etc
<tgBot> <Michele> ah ok...
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I went ahead and I create own store
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> that will install apps without sudo
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> all into user's home directory
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> including gtk apps without any need for libertine
<tgBot> <delijati> @popescu_sorin, nice the only thing im missing is proper multi monitor support ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @KrisJacewicz, Are you using a microscope? =)
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> there was a silo with multimonitor support and virtual desktop stuff
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Flohack, off course this is just a proof of concept, and whenever I can I use ssh with x forwarding instead ;)
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> not sure what happened to that code, maybe it's still on launchpad
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> lthough imagine UT tablet - that is a different story!
<tgBot> <Flohack> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/nZIjdKfB/file_1667
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> just connect BT mouse/keyboard and off you go!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> however if I am away of any desktop/laptop, ie on a train or on  a flight, and I only have my phone, I still can do some work on it!
<tgBot> <delijati> @popescu_sorin, uhh that would be nice
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> @popescu_sorin, The code will still be there.
<tgBot> <delijati> .oO(it seams there was more ready than we thought)
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @delijati, What do you mean?
<tgBot> <delijati> @popescu_sorin, @malditobastardo
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @delijati warkspaces https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciJwp-u6ymc
<tgBot> <delijati> oO
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @popescu_sorin, I remwmber that video from you. Then looking for it in unity8 using yunit
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> but never found ofc
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> Published on Mar 23, 2017
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> 😢
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/tb4Kfns7/file_1668
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> The Unuty8 project was not cancelled because it wasn't delivering. It was! There was a lot of great work being done. It wouldn't be trivial (especially without the original devs) but the beauty of Open Source is that it could all be picked up and become a Ubuntu Flavour. … NB one of the big stumbling blocks that existed then (toolkit support for Mir) could be circumvented by using toolkit support for Wayland.
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> yep and it wasn't that far off, i was actually using quite alot unity8 on desktop. at least terminal, irc and qupzilla web worked fine
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I tried on desktop but it was just too buggy for me. After Yunit got updated to qt 5.9.1 it went much better and stable. But it's with UBports that I finally started to see a light in the end. It was a great surprise for me. I am enjoying it using it a lot as my daily driver now
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Unity8 on phone is amazing. I hope someday to see the convergence dream working  finally
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @malditobastardo, isn't this up to us here?  Can't we do it?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @wayneoutthere, Of course mate
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> That's  the point. That's why I am so excited about this and support the project
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> sweet.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> me too
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Ok, cool.
<marthurlong> Anyone here?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> ... suppose so
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i'm not smart though but i'm here
<marthurlong> eh, works for me. I was building ubports for the Zenfone 2. It all went fine but my only problem now is that it didn't seem to mount Android properly.
<marthurlong> Clean install, it dropped to a recovery shell but I worked around that by using the datapart cmdline option.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> well, I recommend you take two tylenol and just forget about it
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Go ahead @wayneoutthere :)  Whats the answer :)
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> LOL
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @marthurlong, dataparts are common problems among people your age.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> 👏👍😂
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> also, i recommend avoiding shellfish.  That will fix the shell part.  The oceans just aren't as clean as they were when I was a kid
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> let me know if i can be of further assistance
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> standing by
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Yes... what is the meaning of life?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> hmm.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> that's a doozuy
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I'd have to say.... Xenial
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> I think it is somewhere in the UT kernel, no?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> The grass is always greener on the Xenial side
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I think I hear my mom calling. I have to go!
<marthurlong> Yeah, looks like it tried to mount cache, boot and recovery to /root/android//cache and so one. With a double slash.
<marthurlong> Not sure if that actually works.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> someone smart is bound to show up...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The double slash should be fine. What exactly failed to mount?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> See? Smart arrived!
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> \o/
<tgBot> <vanyasem> have anyone tried xenial on nexus 5x yet?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> if not, then i will 🤷‍♂️
<marthurlong_> Oh, that's not where Android init's supposed to be so it's not there.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> What is the phone not doing that you expect it to do?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @vanyasem, no
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, will do in an hour
<marthurlong_> I've built ubports from the 5.1 branch and used rootstock-touch-install to well, install it.
<marthurlong_> I had to use twrp instead of the recovery that it built since I think CM12.1 might be having issues with adb on the Zenfone 2
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, the recovery images built in-tree are pretty useless.
<marthurlong_> the install script seems to be working, even tried doing it manually and it seems to be working with TWRP.
<marthurlong_> And uh, at first it just drops to a recovery shell. And then I've set datapart to mmcblk0p19 cause that's where data is, according to fdisk -l on CM12.1.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Awesome
<marthurlong_> Still doesn't boot, let me check what output was.
<marthurlong_> Target filesystem doesn't have requested /init
<marthurlong_> that's right after /scripts/init-bottom
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Alright, you're in telnet now?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Check if anything is in /root
<marthurlong_> telnet over usb? I had no idea this thing was made to do that.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, yeah. If it fails to init, you'll get an RNDIS connection and you can telnet to 192.168.2.15
<marthurlong_> Oh yeah, when I said CM12.1 was having adb problems with the phone
<marthurlong_> it went something like
<marthurlong_> whenever I turned on USB debugging on CM12.1, dmesg on my desktop says that it just disconnected and never reconnected.
<marthurlong_> It might work fine if /sys/class/android_usb/android0/functions doesn't have adb in it.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> So can you get a telnet shell when it fails to boot or not?
<marthurlong_> I can't.
<marthurlong_> I do have a keyboard with a micro USB adapter though.
<marthurlong_> and the framebuffer console works. Not sure if I should mention that.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't think that would do anything
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, that's rare
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Actually, just try removing /block from your datapart mount node
<marthurlong_> Yeah, I probably should have mentioned that earlier. That's the only way I'm seeing what actually happens.
<marthurlong_> Alright, gonna do it now.
<marthurlong_> It was the kernel cmdline
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> yep
<marthurlong_> I used unmkbootimg and mkbootimg to set it.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm, that might be overridden
<marthurlong_> I got the untainted boot.img. Gonna flash that on.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, let's hack it
<marthurlong_> You sure it was overridden? Because uh
<marthurlong_> it just fell back to a busybox recovery shell without the cmdline option.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Worth a try, then
<marthurlong_> well, that's the untainted boot.img
<marthurlong_> alright, flashing it now.
<marthurlong_> also, what's up with the thing crashing if it doesn't detect if Android's running? Did they intentionally made it that way in case the thing fails to boot Android?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It reboots if lightdm fails to start so many times
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And if Android doesn't start, there's no way lightdm will
<marthurlong_> Alright, it's gonna go on the recovery shell. What should I do?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> check if there's anything in /root
<marthurlong_> empty
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @marthurlong_, Does it mean that you install it through TWRP ?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay, not mounting. How about `/tmpmount`
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Ern_st, Only the development rootfs.
<marthurlong_> you mean tmpmnt?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> yes
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't have a failed device in front of me. :P
<marthurlong_> That was where /dev/mmcblk0p19, the data was supposed to go right?
<marthurlong_> That's empty too.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well there's our problem
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Can you ls /dev/ and /dev/block?
<marthurlong_> Which is why I set the cmdline option in the first place
<marthurlong_> everything's in /dev
<marthurlong_>  /dev/block's empty
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay, neat.
<marthurlong_> part-by-etc also seems to be working
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think that DATAPART in the cmdline is overridden unless it's specified by `fastboot boot`. No matter, though
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @UniversalSuperBox, Then the utouch recovery will be needed for production device ?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Ern_st, yes
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> In your fstab in your device tree (should be rootdir/fstab.qcom), change the `src` attribute to `/dev/mmcblkwhatever`
<marthurlong_> Is there any way to test if `fastboot boot` works in the first place? Because I never checked if it actually worked in the first place.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> For `/data`
<tgBot> <Ern_st> So stupid, the LG gpad 8.3 has a bootloader impossible to unlock.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Fastboot boot depends on the manufacturer. The way to test it would just be to boot something
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But let's fix it so that it's more permanent
<marthurlong_> Does qcom stands for qualcomm?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> yep
<marthurlong_> This thing is actually running an Intel processor.
<marthurlong_> and chipset and everything.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ah. There's an fstab in there somewhere that you can edit. :P
<marthurlong_> Yeah, I think it was uh
<marthurlong_> fstab.mofd_v1
<marthurlong_> mofd is the Moorefield series stuff.
<marthurlong_> The Atom Z3xxx I think.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Aha
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> We have a script that embeds the datapart according to the default fstab.
<marthurlong_> let me guess? It looks for fstab.qcom? Either way, I'm just gonna grep -r for that in the init.
<marthurlong_> ramfs.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, it should just go for the default fstab
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Replace the src of /data with your mmcblk device in /dev/
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Then when you build ubports-boot it'll say where it thinks /data is. It's in a line with a bunch of asterix, I think.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> If you just fhug instead of fstabbing then I think things would go way better for all of us
<marthurlong_> before I do anything, it's the one one on $croot/device/asus/mofd-common/rootdir/etc/fstab.mofd_v1 right?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @marthurlong_, Yeah, probably.
<tgBot> shadow_of_1986 was added by: shadow_of_1986
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> marthurlong_, is silence golden?
<marthurlong_> tmpmnt's still empty.
<marthurlong_> Just checked that like, 4 seconds ago lol
<marthurlong_> yeah, I might have did that on the wrong file. How do I make sure?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> In the build output, can you find the line with `data appears to be on`
<marthurlong_> let me check
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @shadow_of_1986, Hello @shadow_of_1986 I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<marthurlong_> grep can't find data anywhere in there.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Uhm
<marthurlong_> what should I make? Because I just did everything.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> `ubports-boot`
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And the image will be called ubports-boot.img
<marthurlong_> that didn't work.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Do you have ubports-boot in your tree?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> How many times can I say ubports-boot before @wayneoutthere mocks me?
<marthurlong_> Apparently not.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://github.com/ubports/ubports-boot, goes in `$croot/halium/ubports-boot`
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Please note that you will need to remove it before building `halium-boot` again.
<marthurlong_> okay, I think something's really weird with my tree cause I never saw Halium anywhere.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> How did you initialize?
<marthurlong_> the 5.1 tree. The exact command on the wiki.
<marthurlong_> https://wiki.ubports.com/wiki/Setting-up-Your-Tree-for-CM12.1-Devices
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> oh.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> note to self: murder wiki pages
<marthurlong_> Yeah, they did feel a bit really outdated.
<marthurlong_> or something.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> We've entirely switched to Halium for new device ports. Luckily, the build fixes that you've made so far will work for Halium! http://docs.halium.org/en/latest/porting/get-sources.html
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Also, zenfone 2... I think someone might be working on that
<marthurlong_> So, I have to download another tree.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> yeah...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And I'm going to take those pages offline tonight
<marthurlong_> Or at least say, hey, this thing's stupidly outdated and barely anything here applies anymore.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Or that.
<marthurlong_> Well, here's a silly thing about the ISPs in this country. Data's from a few months back, it probably changed.
<marthurlong_> I'm lucky enough to live in a place that's got one of the better ISPs in this country.
<marthurlong_> They're selling 100 Mbps for the same price as the other guys who's got the best coverage, but they're selling 10.
<tgBot> <Walid> @UniversalSuperBox audio, RIL and camera work on any halium xenial rootfs ?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Walid, I have no idea.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The core devices would be the ones to check, I don't have one near me.
<tgBot> <Walid> cuz when i added ofonod used with vivid i got ril work but without audio not usefull
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> There seem to be some adspd issues, at least on my phone. But that might just be my phone.
<marthurlong_> I noticed one tiny problem here. http://docs.halium.org/en/latest/porting/get-sources.html#remotes
<marthurlong_> I found cm in the manifests.xml but it didn't say that its available by default in the table there.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I didn't look for 5.1 -_-
<marthurlong_> oh wait a minute
<marthurlong_> yeah, I might have to check my stuff again
<marthurlong_> okay, them isn't in my manifests.xml
<marthurlong_> I added it manually named "muppets" like I did on the old tree.
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> OK guys
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ah, yes, 5.1 was a more direct fork from UBports.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I only considered 7.1 while documenting, my fault.
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> @Stereofont @Flohack  Tested the AppImage and the installation process went fine on Ubuntu 17.10
<marthurlong_> alright, that explains everything.
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Everything worked like a charm
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Anghirrim, Tremendous news. Any troublesome bits?
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Nothing, everything was pretty fast.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Maybe I should just make separate pages for 5.1 and 7.1
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> Within max 15mn my phone is up and running
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Remind me your phone?
<tgBot> <Anghirrim> OnePlus One
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> marthurlong_, when you get to the point where you install Halium, we'll need to blaze our own trail a bit.
<marthurlong_> uh, alright.
<marthurlong_> 8 GB of RAM and firefox ate it all.
<marthurlong_> I got around 600 MiB left.
<marthurlong> wat wat
<marthurlong> wait wat
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> ?
<marthurlong> Nothing, nevermind.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Cool
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @KrisJacewicz, No way! Have to be a headache coding on a mobile phone 😂
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @KrisJacewicz btw, that is visual programming? I mean, like Visual Basic or Gambas3?
<marthurlong> Yeah, I think I'm done for the day. It's 4:42 a.m. here and I thought I'd be able to at least get the thing booting. hahahaha nope. I'll continue tomorrow.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sorry for the confusion!
<marthurlong> lol no prob, thanks for helping.
<marthurlong> A lot.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I try. :)
<tgBot> <ebetonro> I just gave ubports-installer a spin and now is stuck here
<tgBot> <ebetonro> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/fgGM8mp8/file_1670.bmp
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @SergioSRM, There was a guy who installed VisualBasic
<tgBot> <ebetonro> and is like that for about 1h
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @Anghirrim, By design :) Thanks for reporting back. Any feedback is much appreciated.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @ebetonro, The appimage seems to work very well. I suggest switch to that
<tgBot> <ebetonro> ubports-installer_0.1.7-beta_amd64.deb
<tgBot> <ebetonro> this is what I used
<tgBot> <ebetonro> hmmm I think to give that a try next but I'm afraid to stop the process
<tgBot> <ebetonro> on the phone is still say that is downloading
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I invited you to the welcome room
<tgBot> <Stereofont> You won't brick the phone so don't worry. If it is downloading don't interrupt though
<tgBot> <Stereofont> But has sat there an hour?
<tgBot> <ebetonro> yeap
<tgBot> <ebetonro> this is not my first install
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> is telegram going to break when we pass 1000?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @ebetonro, Maybe very slow download speed?
<tgBot> <ebetonro> and I am here almost from the beginning of the supergroup :))
<tgBot> <ebetonro> this was feedback more
<tgBot> <ebetonro> or less
<tgBot> <ebetonro> I have my way with this n5
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @ebetonro, 👌
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @Stereofont, I was asking because VB and Gambas3 is the only language that I know and I was wondering if it's possible to make an app with Gambas3 😌
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @SergioSRM, Lazarus IDE, delphi/freepascal https://www.lazarus-ide.org/
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @Stereofont, same thought but ... why now
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Did you check the router lights?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Tbh sounds like it is doing nothing
<tgBot> <ebetonro> I speack with you from the same machine so ...
<tgBot> <ebetonro> I think is because of the usb cable :))
<tgBot> <ebetonro> 3m is way to long
<tgBot> <Stereofont> After an hour I think pull the plug, reboot and then start again with Appimage
<tgBot> <ebetonro> and slow
<tgBot> <Stereofont> 3m data cable is crazy
<tgBot> <ebetonro> crazy long I know
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @popescu_sorin, 😍 I must take a look
<tgBot> <ebetonro> I will let it be untill I finnish some work and see if is doing something until then if not I will restart the process using appimage
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @SergioSRM, I sent a PM to a guy who can probably help you
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @Stereofont, Thank you for you help 😊👍
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @tylnesh, Here
<tgBot> <mike> i can write
<tgBot> <Flohack> Hmm shall we tell them
<tgBot> <mike> never ! its shall be my ring ... joke .. i dont now?
<tgBot> <mike> but fancy style
<mhenz> Yo_y got hhacked
<mhenz> Sl0w mode anti-sigyn fag: ON
<tgBot> <Flohack> Not you again
<mhenz> Yo_y got hhacked
<mhenz> Sl0w mode anti-sigyn fag: ON
<mhenz> Yo_y got hhacked
<mhenz> Sl0w mode anti-sigyn fag: ON
<tgBot> <Flohack> @mike, you mean the new buttons and such?
<mhenz> Yo_y gott hhacked
<mhenz> Sl0w mode anti--sigyn fag: ON
<mhenz> you're poor dickheads
<mhenz> android is the bestest
<tgBot> <mike> yea its better than android 8 nexus5x.. i have telegram on 2 phones open...one android 8 nexus 5x , the other one nexus 5 ubports
<tgBot> <Flohack> Oki thanks ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> Is he writing this FROM A PHONE TO A SUPERGROUP?
<tgBot> <Flohack> Nah cant be. Can it?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> WHOAAAAAAT
<mhenz> Yo_y gott hhackked
<mhenz> Sl0w mode anti-sigyn cunt: ON
<tgBot> <mike> yes
<mhenz> you're poor dickheads
<mhenz> android is the bestest
<mhenz> Yo_y gott hhackked
<mhenz> Sl0w mode anti-sigyn cunt: ON
<mhenz> you're poor dickheads
<mhenz> android is the bestest
<mhenz> Yo_y gott hhackked
<mhenz> Sl0w mode anti-sigyn cunt: ON
<mhenz> you're poor dickheads
<mhenz> android is the bestest
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Hi
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Guess who?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @SergioSRM, My bad. It was Visual Studio 😂
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> And guess where from?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (Sticker, 392x512) https://irc.ubports.com/EEZZKA1i/file_1671
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (Voice, 0s)https://irc.ubports.com/RT2czou7/file_1672
<el> UniSuperBox: sigyn is never going to prevent all the spam
<UniSuperBox> Yeah, not 100% ideal. Certainly better.
<el> it never will be ideal. your friend is an expecially energetic troll. he will move on eventually
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> hm.. qt 5.9 in ubuntu 18.04, @mariogrip has unity8 working on 5.9/16.04
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> how hard would it be to make a unity8 session on 18.04
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> and somone is porting unity-system-compositor to MirAl
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> this means.. like.. you don't need to recompile stuff and such when using a new mir ?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> mirserver
<tgBot> qduaty was added by: qduaty
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> hi @qduaty
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @qduaty, Hello Sebastian and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <qduaty> Hi, I m interested in improving some apps (I'm a developer)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @qduaty, +1
<tgBot> <qduaty> there is plenty to do from what I see
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I mean hooray
<tgBot> <Stereofont> There sure is
<tgBot> <qduaty> So how do I start? They still use that complicated qtcreator setup?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere, They did not get it, not even with the audio ^^
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I am not a developer but  Florian is
<tgBot> <Flohack> Erm
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Sebastian volunteering
<tgBot> <Flohack> Yeah saw that. What app you are intersted in
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @qduaty https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/appdev/index.html#
<tgBot> <Flohack> @qduaty, The SDK is really broken these days ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> but we got some alternatives
<tgBot> <qduaty> Tell me about these alternatives
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Flohack, I got the audio but not on UT
<tgBot> <Flohack> There is a programmers course made by whom actually?? =)
<tgBot> <Flohack> its in the forum described
<tgBot> <Flohack> forum.ubports.com can you look there plz
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @mimecar, Here
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Ern_st
<tgBot> <qduaty> And what if I have a patch, do you have some procedure to accept them?
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Thanks @Flohack
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Stereofont, how did you make this link
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, Android…
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, Sorry meant just to type username
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @qduaty, core apps https://github.com/search?q=topic%3Acore-app+org%3Aubports+fork%3Atrue
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @Stereofont, My hopes fell off 😱
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @SergioSRM, Doesn't mean that nobody has some advice about it
<tgBot> <Wildnislehrer> Tomorrow i'm getting my Nexus5. Is there a tutorial available to flash ubports?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Wildnislehrer, Seems like the appimage is the best option now
<tgBot> <Stereofont> http://ci.ubports.com/job/ubports/job/ubports-installer/job/mariogrip-dev/7/artifact/dist/ubports-installer-0.1.8-beta-x86_64.AppImage
<tgBot> <Wildnislehrer> Thanks
<tgBot> <Stereofont> https://discourse.appimage.org/t/how-to-make-an-appimage-executable/80
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Wildnislehrer, Please feedback how it goes. It is still in beta
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @Wildnislehrer, Glad you asked...and yes, we are working on it. 😄
<tgBot> <Wildnislehrer> @Stereofont, Okay. Tomorrow i give feedback
<tgBot> <Wildnislehrer> @Crash_Burn, I hope it works
<tgBot> <Stereofont> So do we 😂
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, awesome!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> it's our little secret flo
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> they will never know that Supergroups is WORKING
<tgBot> <Wildnislehrer> Is Nexus 5 device full supported with all features like bluetooth, GPS and so?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I think so...
<tgBot> <Juanxo> Me too
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I"m N4 and I"m behind that one I think. And mine is good
<tgBot> <Wildnislehrer> Bluetooth doesn't work on my N4
<tgBot> <Juanxo> one day now and everything ok
<tgBot> <Juanxo> on N5
<tgBot> <Wildnislehrer> Does the file manager intermediate support network connections?
<tgBot> <Wildnislehrer> In the past he dit not.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> A functions tick box in a simple layout is still in the wish list
<tgBot> <Juanxo> Is there a way to make the keyboard smaller?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> UTtweaktool. Dangerous though
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Handle with care
<tgBot> <juanx0> 😢
<tgBot> <juanx0> Ok
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Wildnislehrer, Yes it is, only camera recording does not works
<tgBot> <Wildnislehrer> Camera recording? What does it mean?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Video
<tgBot> <Wildnislehrer> No video recording? Only on Nexus5? On Nexus 4 video recording still works at the last time i had ubuntu touch omn Nexus 4.
<tgBot> <juanx0> @Stereofont, Where?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Camera and video work fine on Fairphone 2
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @juanx0, It is in the OpenStore
<tgBot> <Wildnislehrer> @Stereofont, I bought a nexus 5, i can't now bought additional a FP2. My wife will slap me... 😂😂
<tgBot> <juanx0> Jajajaja
<tgBot> <juanx0> I know what you mean
<tgBot> <juanx0> 👍
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @Wildnislehrer, I don't tell my wife eeeeevvvverything 😂
<tgBot> <Wildnislehrer> I have a N4, E5 and a M10 here. Tomorrow a N5. Its enough. 😅
<tgBot> <juanx0> @Stereofont where inside UTtweaks
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Crash_Burn, the problem are the children, they will
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> I just ordered a librem phone...she will flip if she finds out!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I never used UTtweaks. It is a freestyle system hacking tool. I don't know enough not to wreck something important
<tgBot> <Wildnislehrer> @Crash_Burn, My wife know all things of me, without i'm speaking... 😂
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Crash_Burn, You have at least a year to think up an excuse
<tgBot> <Wildnislehrer> @Crash_Burn, For this, i was too scared 🙈😂
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Stereofont, No, it is not there this feature
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @Wildnislehrer, Yes...I'm waiting until she is in a realllly good mood before i drop that news.
<tgBot> <juanx0> @Stereofont ok, I think it's not possible
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @Stereofont, Exactly!!! Thats my plan
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Milan Korecky, Is it only for pre-defined tasks?
<tgBot> <Wildnislehrer> @Crash_Burn, No chance after 30 years being together 😂
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Crash_Burn, Librem = you thought it was free
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> I had a Bq, and now I have N5, the children noticed it immediately, and I had to convince them to not to tell her
<tgBot> <juanx0> Hehehhe
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Video in the N5 will work at some time, no doubt
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @Milan Korecky, My kids are young, I try to bribe with ice cream. But they enjoy my pain and run to mom to tell as soon as they can.
<tgBot> <juanx0> Yes too smart nowadays
<tgBot> <Wildnislehrer> @Stereofont, Okay
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> definitely I am in the right channel and group here
<tgBot> DennisSwe was added by: DennisSwe
<tgBot> <Stereofont> The new camera for the FP2 doesn't work at all yet. Everything takes time
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Omg !!! A new member!!
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> \o/
<tgBot> <DennisSwe> @Crash_Burn, Haha yeey B-)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @DennisSwe, Hello Dennis and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <DennisSwe> @Stereofont, Thanks, will do! B-)
 * PureTryOut[m] is dissapointed he didn't get such a warm welcome when he joined the IRC channel 😞
<UniSuperBox> We don't see join/part messages in Telegram
<UniSuperBox> Which is a good thing, since i turned them off for this client and... wow
<UniSuperBox> See?
<PureTryOut[m]> Sorry, I don't see. Are you talking about the spammer? I have him ignored
<UniSuperBox> No, just regular join/parts
<PureTryOut[m]> Aah. Then I still don't see, I guess not every one of them gets send through the Matrix bridge
<tgBot> <Stereofont> We don't see joins on irc
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> And nobody here is spammer
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> we are serious here, but we also have sometimes funn
<PureTryOut[m]> there was quite a bad spammer on IRC a while ago
<PureTryOut[m]> anyways, continue your guys awesome work, don't mind me! 🙇
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, we see it
<PureTryOut[m]> 😉
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> :)
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> aha, that one, I understand now
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1680x1050) https://irc.ubports.com/i0JUeG9y/file_1674.jpg
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> you can printscreen teh opened menus in unity8 <3
#ubports 2017-11-04
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1680x1050) https://irc.ubports.com/dxoN2oHz/file_1676.jpg
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> weeee
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> you've been waiting. … you've been begging for it. … So, like florian and the supergroups... i had to deliver it.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> #utamore … Where's my Ubuntu Touch?   … https://soundcloud.com/ubports/wheres-my-ubuntu-touch
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> (Sticker, 512x453) https://irc.ubports.com/j2dneCv9/file_1677
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @wayneoutthere, Praise Florian!!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @SergioSRM, to celebrate the debut of supergroups on uT? sure! Why not
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/8yPN9iyR/file_1679.jpg
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> forgot muh password
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> also.. why is everything working???
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> telegram desktop, steam, browsers
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> Guys... You are doing an amazing job with Ubuntu Touch... Seriously, I feel like Canonical was working soooo slow in 4 years developing UT
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> well, the reason is... because... of code
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i know, i know.  you were hoping for a magic answer
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> but, that's the trutyh
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It was really coming together before the drop.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> great work everyone
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, A conspiracy theorist might link the two 😎
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Yay !!! \o/
 * lazyPower gasps There's an IRC CHANNEL?!
<lazyPower> Man i'm so in on this business over the telegram group. <3 you all but its too much in TG
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> It shows zero members @Flohack you prob know this
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @UniversalSuperBox, yep, and OMG telegram desktop runs native
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> no Xmir
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> and it's 1000 times more fluid than on unity7
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> OMG!!!!!!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> This feels good for sure
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> yeah
<tgBot> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere, Yes its in the bug list ^^
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1680x1050) https://irc.ubports.com/Z20oef0N/file_1681.jpg
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> even freaking ubuntu sdk works
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> 😆
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Is that game called iiiIIIiiiIIIII?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> yes
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> :))
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> it's a bug
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I prefer to think that you're imitating a sound wave.
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> does look wavy
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @SergioSRM, it is full visual RAD, basically Delphi, and I say it again: most of the time i use ssh with x forwarding to open lazarus ide off the phone onto my laptop screen. On the phone otswlf either as a POC or when i dont hv desktop/laptop access. With bt keyboard/mouse even on the phone screen it is very fast to work with!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I just needed to check battery level on my phone from the command line, at first I thought it'd be: … $ upower -i $(upower -e | grep 'BAT') | grep -E "state|to\ full|percentage" … but it didn't work, so I checked upower -e: … /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/line_power_ac … /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/battery_battery … /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/line_power_usb … /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/DisplayDevice … So naturally I 
<tgBot> command: … $ upower -i /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/battery_battery | grep -E "state|to\ full|percentage" … But I wonder why is it so that the path on UT is not uniform with that on Ubuntu on desktop, like "/org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/battery_BAT0"
<marthurlong> device/asus/mofd-common/bspcapability/Android.mk:12: build/core/java_library.mk: No such file or directory
<tgBot> <Vdragon> Anyone knows flashing UBports on Aquarius M10 FHD takes how long in fastboot stage? … I watch a 30min video and it still stucks at fastboot with the last message `USB Transmission OK  Time: 401ms Vel:29238KB/s`
<tgBot> <Vdragon> I'm following the "Install using MDT" section on the "Supported Devices" page
<marthurlong> bionic/libc/include/string.h:61:7: error: conflicting types for 'strchrnul'
<marthurlong> external/busybox/include/platform.h:501:14: note: previous declaration of 'strchrnul' was here
<marthurlong> it didn't build.
<tgBot> <Greg> @Stereofont @UniversalSuperBox thanks for your help I've installed it now, I ended up getting it installed using MDT
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @Wildnislehrer, Nexus 5 video recording works with following workaround. Open camera > switch camcorder > change from rear camera to front camera and back to rear camera > record video. If you want to view recorded videos install UTmedia from openstore.
<tgBot> <Greg> Hey I turned my flashlight on on my fairphone for a couple of minutes to find some stuff and then turned it off and now it wont turn back on nor will flash work I've tried turning it off and on again
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Have you tried reboot
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Anyone tried this yet https://github.com/ubports/telegram-app/releases/tag/v2.5.0
<tgBot> <Vdragon> @Vdragon, I found the problem, if running `ubuntu-device-flash` as root as the instruction, the call will be prematurely abort with `mkdir /root/.cache: permission denied`
<tgBot> <Vijay> Anyone used ubports installer on windows? How much time it takes flash 16.04/Dev channel? With erase option?
<tgBot> <Vijay> Flashing to Nexus 5
<tgBot> <Vdragon> Is it a documentation bug?
<tgBot> <Vdragon> As far as I know the flashing process is pretty much non-superuser job excluding the devnode permission and udev configuration
<tgBot> <Vdragon> @Vijay, Is Windows supported at the first place?
<tgBot> <Vijay> Yes... They is ubports installer for windows
<tgBot> <Vdragon> Oh https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer
<tgBot> <Vijay> I cannot see any activity on task manager.. it's been 15 mins it stated it recognises the device and displays installing Ubuntu touch on your device
<tgBot> <Vdragon> It shouldn't be more than 30 min.
<tgBot> <Vijay> On an average How much time does ubports installer takes to install ut on Nexus 5?
<tgBot> <Flohack> Hey, could be that it burned out. Unfortunately the use of a flashlight in continuous mode should not last too long, it builds a lot of heat
<tgBot> <Vdragon> Is there any 3rd party effort to run desktop stack on Ubuntu touch devices just like Canonical did to the original Nexus 7(2012, tilapia)?
<tgBot> <Vijay> Still it's on fastboot mode.. no recovery.. I will wait for few more mins
<tgBot> Hajrul89 was added by: Hajrul89
<tgBot> <Vijay> @Hajrul89, Welcome
<tgBot> <Hajrul89> @Vijay, Thanks
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Vdragon, It is a cache problem I think. If you continue with MDT there is  a fix but I suggest you switch to the appimage method
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @samitormanen, That is quite funny but a nice trick!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Vdragon, https://forums.ubports.com/topic/263/can-t-get-the-m10-fhd-to-take-the-flash
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Hajrul89, Hello Hajrul and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Vijay, I would advise you also to look at the appimage option for install
<tgBot> <Stereofont> http://ci.ubports.com/job/ubports/job/ubports-installer/job/mariogrip-dev/7/artifact/dist/ubports-installer-0.1.8-beta-x86_64.AppImage
<tgBot> <Stereofont> https://discourse.appimage.org/t/how-to-make-an-appimage-executable/80
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @vdragon I have put the guide to the cache problem above
<tgBot> <Vdragon> @Stereofont, Thanks!
<tgBot> <amrhelmy2004> @Vdragon, Ubports installer worked only if run as root
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @Flohack testing v2.5,  channels are present but not their content. (Sry If already mentioned). Very good work overall ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @LarreaMikel, No content? You mean channels, not supergroups=
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> Yep, want a screenshot?
<tgBot> <Flohack> well I did nothing for channels, so probably does not work yes ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> but send me
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> Just to let you know.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Vdragon, Please let us know about any progress or issues
<tgBot> <Flohack> Still its cool to write to supergroup from device now
<tgBot> <TimDev> +1
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/EqKD0FHW/file_1683.jpg
<tgBot> <Wildnislehrer> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/rvpIOoTp/file_1684
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> M.A.R.S. shooter snap
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @popescu_sorin, One happy Bunny 😎
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Flohack Morning boss. So there is an update for Telegram out finally? I am looking for it but cant see it in openstore
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> woa, notifications o_O can you please write something?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @malditobastardo, Its beta, you can only get it on github, and need to install manually. Since we have a few problems still
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> someone please write something (test)
<tgBot> <Schyken> test
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @popescu_sorin Hi!
<tgBot> <samitormanen> hello
<tgBot> <Flohack> @samitormanen, Yes it works ^^
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Flohack, I understand. Thank you sir. I wasnt aware of this. I will build it myself. You rocks! :)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @malditobastardo, No just download here: https://github.com/ubports/telegram-app/releases/tag/v2.5.0
<tgBot> <Flohack> We have a click ready
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> thanks :D
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> sometime i see notifications on unity8
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @Flohack Oh yes! Thank you maestro! +1
<tgBot> <Flohack> youre welcome ^^
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> from telegram
<tgBot> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere, THAT IS AWESOME!
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Florian, I love you too ❤️
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @popescu_sorin, I tried Mir yesterday on 16.04.3 with Yunit and it broke my system :(
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/wl8xDfuH/file_1686.jpg
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> 😺😸
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> 17.04 is the way to go then!
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> unless we port unity8 on 18.04 :))
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> we get qt 5.9 for free
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> and the latest mir
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Supergroups!!
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Smooth :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @popescu_sorin, Does that mean a new distro so that everything is there in one package?
<tgBot> <Schyken> @malditobastardo, I just realized that you can wswap SuperGroups to be GrouperSoups. I'm very happy. I like soup.
<tgBot> Lintux was added by: Lintux
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Hello Alexander and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I am noticing that I will be receiving notification every minute now haha
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @Stereofont, we just need a PPA to add on 18.04 i think... we don't need a distro
<tgBot> <Stereofont> You should be able to limit notifications in settings. Don't start complaining 😎
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Stereofont, 😿😿😹
<tgBot> <F_P_S> @KrisJacewicz, @KrisJacewicz maybe they are not consistent because UT  is based in  Android. I found that:
<tgBot> <F_P_S> $ cat /sys/class/power_supply/battery/uevent
<tgBot> <F_P_S> Show battery info in my SailFish devices & my BQ M10
<tgBot> <Greg> @Flohack, That's annoying. I had a look just now and there does seem to be bubbles on the LED. I have used the flashlight for similar amounts of time on my other phones with no issue, maybe there should be a warning or an automatic cutoff after a minute?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Greg, Its not so easy, as this is controlled by the Android part I think. Flashlight is a bit hackish, maybe we need to disable the whole function again
<tgBot> <Greg> I think it's valuable to have maybe just warning text when it's on saying "this can break your flash if you leave it on" and it would have never happened, I was just testing it out
<tgBot> <Greg> Thankfully it's a fairphone and the camera was the old one so I can pick up the new one when that's working
<tgBot> <Flohack> Yeah sry for that, we need to think about it. On Android the power seems to be reduced, then you can leave it on for longer
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i usually have the flash on for more than 15 minutes at the time
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> on fp2
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> since i use the flash to record
<tgBot> <Flohack> @popescu_sorin, really? wow
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> yeah
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> and it's fine
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> for now at least :D
<tgBot> <Flohack> Take care ^^
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> same on mx4
<tgBot> <Greg> Yeah I'd be careful with that mine was only on for 7 mins max I'd say probably less
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> @popescu_sorin, deepin ❤️
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/oUyPxSW6/file_1688.jpg
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> yeah unity8 looks quite nice
<tgBot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> 👌🏼
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> @popescu_sorin, very very nice. I hoppe I can return to unity in 18.04
<tgBot> <Vdragon> @amrhelmy2004, Which is really unnecessary IMI
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> @popescu_sorin, That is great
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/6fNvXMAI/file_1690.jpg
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> Like that
<tgBot> <delijati> @popescu_sorin, +1000
<tgBot> <Flohack> @hwpplayer1, wow thats full
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> @malditobastardo, Mir is just a bystander. The problem with that is Yunit using a different Qt version to the rest of your system. That can break everything that uses Qt.
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @hwpplayer1, nope
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> hey @Flohack i installed Telegram 2.5 five minutes ago. It's a great job. I also can see channels and its messages. One thousand thanks
<tgBot> <Flohack> np but channels are still broken probably ?
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> not for me
<tgBot> <Flohack> what kind of messages do you see? Interesting @LarreaMikel cant see them
<tgBot> <Flohack> we need to compare
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Channel? Or supergroup?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @alan_griffiths, Yeah I dont know what happened, maybe my Mesa drivers got updated I dont know I am just having the "the system is running in low graphics mode"
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> anyways this is just a test machine so I dont care tbh
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> That's what test machines are for. ;)
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/jWV9HRrz/file_1692.jpg
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> This is a chanel,
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> Maybe mikel recieve a gif?
<tgBot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> @j2g2rp, Native Telegram new??
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/JKPGciWQ/file_1694.jpg
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> Same chanel first message it is a gif
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> Yes. See
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/UVE6AfEm/file_1696.jpg
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> Recieving notifications for answers when you have supergroup without notifications (as espected)
<tgBot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> Ou yeah!
<tgBot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> Where I can dowload??
<tgBot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> Absolutly great job @Flohack and rest team!! :)
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> It is a beta posted from Flohack on github
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> Fwd from Jorge: Bueno voy a por cris
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> No just download here: https://github.com/ubports/telegram-app/releases/tag/v2.5.0
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> weird that message was from another group 😂
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> @Milan Korecky, I tried to resend that message from above, but... well telegram choosed other message 😂
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @j2g2rp, I have done the same
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> @Milan Korecky, with the phone?
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Yes
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> lol 😂
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> But not UT
<tgBot> <F_P_S> We're on the same channels, @j2g2rp 😄. I also got the one from https://t.me/eldiarioes
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> @F_P_S, usually it's good to read not main streeam news
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> @Milan Korecky, mine was with ut V2.5
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> We have one small group: UBFR
<tgBot> <F_P_S> @j2g2rp, Indeed.
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> @j2g2rp, those are the spected bugs aren't they @Flohack ?
<tgBot> <F_P_S> Regarding Telegram app 2.5.0: When I flashed UbPorts last week I lost my notifications: How can I get them back?
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Read on github page
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> @F_P_S, maybe the problem it's with push notifications service, not with the last version of telegram. … If I'm correct, one thing that usually works is: … 1. close telegram. … 2. delete UbuntuOne account from phone. … 3. Create again UbuntuOne account in phone. … 4. Open Telegram
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @j2g2rp that was what I was talking about before on notification being disabled
<tgBot> <F_P_S> Didn't work. Will try to investigate further later....
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> @malditobastardo, I don't know what you mean. … I'm just recieving notifications when someone quotes me or someone tags me. This is the espected isn't it? I mean this is how it works on desktop version
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> ah no
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> @F_P_S, some times as it leave, it return, without any explanation
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @j2g2rp Recieving notifications for answers when you have supergroup without notifications (as espected)
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Everything is good
<tgBot> <Flohack> @j2g2rp, Also might be necessary to log out from telegram on the device. I got 4 phones here, and on N5 I cant get it to work no matter what
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Voice messages working good. For me this is a great release. Very usable. Happy :)
<tgBot> <Jens> @bastos777, hi Sebastian, install worked with RC like a charm. super smooth... exept camera of course.😄 thanks again for your help. I understand that camera is expected to work with OTA 3  on 11 November. is that true and if so will it be a Stable,  RC, Devel install again or is it just the internal update function of the phone. Greetings Jens
<tgBot> <Flohack> @j2g2rp, Yes and no, if in doubt plz report. Sending/Reply/Forward can be a bit buggy still
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> Perfect. I'll report it on github. Would you need any aditional info?
<tgBot> <Flohack> Just write beta in header ;)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @F_P_S, that perhaps is the reason
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> you know guys what wuold be an interesting approach to telegram app on UT?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> if there were 2 versions available, the regular mobile app, and also a 2nd version, which is ARM compiled version of Telegram desktop
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> the reason is this: telegram desktop can be installed on more than 1 devices
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and moile app only on one
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> at least with my android phone it was like that, when I wanted to use telegram on my 2 android phones I could not do it simultaneously
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but i could use any number of clients on desktop
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> pne scenario is when your main phone is Android and your secondary is UT, you'd like to hv same telegram on both
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> same account
<tgBot> jonny was added by: jonny
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @jonny, Hello @jonny and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> UBports welcoming team oh my goodness
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I missed when it was created
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Kapow!
<tgBot> <vanyasem> is it really a thing? 🙈
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Complete with Ninja training... are you interested?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I am a developer, I have enough things to do already
<tgBot> <vanyasem> sorry
<tgBot> <jonny> Hello everybody
<tgBot> <Stereofont> (Sticker, 510x512) https://irc.ubports.com/6gsOHFEf/file_1697
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Go ahead @vanyasem, say Hi.  I dare you 😝
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @jonny, Hello! and welcome! :)
<tgBot> <jonny> 😁
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> First Responders team is much more than that.  The group is working on other projects behind the scenes and is always looking for more dedicated people to help.  If anyone wants to give back to UT get in contact with one of us.  Thanks!
<tgBot> <Flohack> @KrisJacewicz, you can install UT Telegram on any number of devices ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> I am using now 3 here
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Flohack, in that case sorry for confusing you guys. I really once wanted to install telegram on my 2nd android phone and when I did, the one on the 1st phone loged out
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> perhaps the behavior is different now
<tgBot> <Flohack> @KrisJacewicz, Yeah telegram for desktop can probably be compiled, but it has a hell lot of dependencies, and it would need integration of notification, content hub for sharing and network indicator etc. anyone who wants to dare can start to do it of course ;)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> btw is there official source from Telegram, or do you guys write the clients yourself using public APIs ?
<tgBot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> @Milan Korecky, Thanks!
<tgBot> <Flohack> @KrisJacewicz, No this is a fork of Cutegram, which was written from scratch
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Flohack, i see, because I just was going to see the github linked on the official telegram page
<tgBot> <Flohack> @KrisJacewicz, Which is here: https://github.com/Aseman-Land/Cutegram
<tgBot> <Flohack> and this again is a fork of Sigram wtf ^^
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> wow
<tgBot> <samitormanen> 😄
<tgBot> <Martin> @Flohack  excelent work with Telegram beta! 👏👏👏👏👏👏
<tgBot> <Flohack> merci de rien ^^
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @KrisJacewicz, https://launchpad.net/telegram-desktop
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> this is on lp
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i see they haz arm64 builds
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telegram-desktop
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @popescu_sorin, thanks!
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @alan_griffiths first mir issue :D https://github.com/MirServer/miral/issues/1
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> Here what I see.
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @j2g2rp
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/KDolR1MK/file_1699.jpg
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> Yes?
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> Oups just the tag was loaded 😂
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> What could be the difference between them? I'm also in other channel and also is fine 🤔
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> (Photo, 762x963) https://irc.ubports.com/E5GAEjLz/file_1701.jpg what kind of interactive message is it? … could be that the problem?
<tgBot> <Wildnislehrer> parcel service was here
<tgBot> <Wildnislehrer> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/86r7KVxJ/file_1703.jpg
<tgBot> <Lorxu> "This will take under 5 minutes", hmm, not so sure about that from my Android flashing experience, first boot tends to be slow
<tgBot> <Helmi4X> Ask  … Any equalizer for utoch 15.04 ?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @KrisJacewicz, Do you think its possible to install native desktop telegram in UT? I mean, thats the idea right?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @malditobastardo, well, if you did, it would probably not be very phone friendly, because it was not designed for the touch and for the form factor. Howevr, should be possible nonenthless.
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Yeah of course I understand
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I was mainly worrying that the mobile telegram app woudl only allow 1 instance to be logged in at a time
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @KrisJacewicz, Actually, it seems to resize to something like that pretty well
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @Wildnislehrer, YAY!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Lorxu, xmir does not report correct dpi, so the telegram ran via xmir would render very tiny
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> tiny fonts, tiny controls
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> unless of course you change the source code to scale everything up
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> that is how I do when I write gtk apps for UT, I detect that it is xmir running the app, and scale everything
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/giedqmxt/file_1705.jpg
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> when I detect that the app is ran within xmir, I can then at runtime fetch the correct dpi via mirout, and compare with the reported by the xmir, and I can have the difference ratio and scale up everything by that ratio
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> telegram desktop is actually designed quite responsive
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @popescu_sorin, perhaps we should try, I just assumed that it'd compile as gtk app
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> would that be possible that it compiled with native qt??
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> also on your screenshot that is desktop screen with normal dpi, I guess that is not a highdpi monitor right?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so the wrong dpi is not a problem
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> unless off course somebody fixes xmir to report dpi correctly
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> 90dpi screen
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @Wildnislehrer, \o/
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> on 17,04/unity8 desktop telegram desktop runs native (no Xmir)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> 90-96 is standard
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @popescu_sorin, it runs directly via mir?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> it uses qt?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> if it does then the dpi problem should not exist, qt should scale up automatically
<tgBot> <Wildnislehrer> @Wildnislehrer, He dosn't find my Wifi-Network. ☹️
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> who is maintaining terminal app?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> question2: will UT have gksudo ?
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @Wildnislehrer, Mine picks up both 2.4 and 5 Ghz ... thats strange.  Maybe try a reboot, sometimes mine freaks out when I switch hotspot on/off.
<tgBot> <Wildnislehrer> i'll try
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @KrisJacewicz, yes..i think..
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I just did $sudo apt-get install gksu, but that gives me non-native mir gksudo
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I guess I can use it with xmir
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but it'd be better if it was a mobile phone friendly native mir gksudo
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so yes, the gksudo works under xmir
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> still, would liek to hv a mor version, could be even named something else
<tgBot> <Matteo> @KrisJacewicz sorry to change matter for a second. But I followed your previous chats here and also on your blog about porting desktop apps and I find it very interesting. I installed Libertine and several desktop apps which are working like a charm like LibreOffice, Evince, Inkscape (only Lazarus threw an error btw). I would like to ask you the following: 1) Why do u think installing an app without confinement should be more convenient than installing
<tgBot> container like Libertine? 2) You mentioned about using the x-forwarding from phone to desktop: how does it work? 3) Does x-forwarding work with Windows 7/8/10 desktop? Thank you.
<tgBot> <Jakob> tested telegram beta, works fine with supergroups, thx @Flohack, great work!
<tgBot> <Flohack> welcome ^^
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> 1) no overhead, and also no dedicated scope, because your launcher is together with other native mir apps. Also if you upgrade UT to next version, maybe the libertine container with the Ubuntu version matching previous UT version can cause some problems.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> 2) you need to add your desktop's public key to your UT device, then just connect with -X or -Y switch (I use -Y), so for example (from desktop): … $ ssh -Y phablet@192.168.0.45 … and that's it. Well, except that UT does not provide xauth utility (why not???) so you need to install it first: … $ sudo mount -o remount,rw / … $ sudo apt-get install xauth … $ sudo mount -o remount,ro / … then upon 1st ssh with x forwarding session, xauth
<tgBot> warning message but it will actually initialize basic configuration in the ~/.Xauthority file. Without that file the x forwarding won't work.  … YES it will also work from WIndows, you can use PuTTY along with some 3rdparty X server that works with it.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> 3) YES it will also work from WIndows, you can use PuTTY along with some 3rdparty X server that works with it.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> Ad.1) although I don't like Libertine's overhead, but there is more to it. Confined apps cannot access your host environment, So what if you want the app to perform operation on your actual system? it won't work from within the container.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @KrisJacewicz, This for me... the libertine's overhead took up most of my M10's space.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> example is baobab, the disk usage utility. If you install it in libertine it will not scan your actual fs, only the one inside container
<tgBot> <Matteo> Thank you Kris for the prompt answer, I really appreciate 😁 I will give a go then, following your instructions
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @KrisJacewicz, +1  and the KDEconnect ideas.  We should really look into developing this further.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> but it needs to be Grandmother usable.  ssh will never work for mainstream.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but there is a price to pay, most Linux apps have nasty habit of shitting files all over the filesystem, and in UT that is both read-only by default, and limited in free space. The way I go about it (unless my own app, then I keep ALL the files within app's folder, like on Windows): … 1. launcher starts bash script that updates PATH variable, so that instead of putting stuf to /usr/bin I put it to my apps folder's subdirectory called bin or sth
<tgBot> … 2. I update LD_LIBRARY_PATH env variable, so that I can cheat where .so are placed. Some apps are smarter, and they will accept .so in the same folder as the app itself. My own apps I always write them this way. … 3. sometimes an app has hardcoded path to a location outside of the home directory of the user. Then I still put everything in the subfolder under apps directory under my home, and finally with sudo I create symlinks only, which will not waste m
<tgBot> I also need to remount to rw every time
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @KrisJacewicz, LOL,  this is the second time... we should copy paste from last week :P
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> In fact, I did...its in one of our documents.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Crash_Burn, if you work from Linux desktop/laptop, then it is grandmother usable already. You can even create desktop launcher for an app to be called from a remote host over ssh. … On windows, you should be able to create bash script for a double-click icon if you are using something like cygwin, otherwise I don't know how much PuTTy can be configured, perhaps it allows for presaved commands attached to the hostname.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I can tell you that for us, everyday Linux users, the x forwarding is a killer app in fact, and i don't understand how this scenario got almost no attention. All your GUI apps in your phone, then when you come home/work you just open them up onto your big monitor. Within LAN the speed is super smooth, except if you play some multimedia maybe.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I am currently as a challenge writing a game for UT, and I do it ENTIRELY using development tools from my UT phone, but most of the time I use X forwarding
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> look, this is my desktop at this moment:
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc.ubports.com/0vtcFNd7/file_1707.jpg
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> in the background is Lazarus IDE running off my phone
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but onto my laptop screen over ssh with x forwarding
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc.ubports.com/MbxVVoZv/file_1709.jpg full visual software development
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> off the UT device
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> same way I can use any other app from my phone
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> including nautilus
<tgBot> <shinyhairsmylifeambition> impressive!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I just wanted to show you nautilus running off my phone, but currently not installed, so will show you baobab instead, here is me connecting to the phone, and runninc the command:
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc.ubports.com/lOuuoGhq/file_1711.jpg
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc.ubports.com/gU38Ajtn/file_1713.jpg and here is baobab running off my phone onto my laptop:
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc.ubports.com/8zqqN0t8/file_1715.jpg
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> my software and related config travels with me in my pocket
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> if in commute I can use it on the phone itself even if due to high dpi the windows/fonts/controls are super tiny, but at least I can. And whenever I have access to desktip/laptop, I just use it and run my apps off my phone
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so on the desktop that I use I don't even need to install anything, everything already in my phone, just use it
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @KrisJacewicz, This has such great potential for Convergence.  It might be a little tricky remembering if the app is on your desktop or UT device... but I think it would be a great feature.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Crash_Burn, convergence is a bit different, they want you to actually be able to connect external monitor to your phone by wire or wirelessly, and then your phone would recognize it just like your PC can recognize 2nd monitor, extend the desktop onto it, and within that added desktop allow you to use apps in windowed mode instead of staged mode
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> you already can get the feel by switching to windowed mode on your phone without external monitor
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> every app becomes a window that you can move around, resize, and also the dash bar becomes usefull all of sudden
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> that same thing would happen on the added monitor by default
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> here my post about landscape windowed mode on the phone, but essentially that is what convergence does, jsut that on the added external monitor: … http://kriscode.blogspot.tw/2016/11/ubuntu-phone-windowed-landscape-mode.html
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Crash_Burn, +1
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1280x768) https://irc.ubports.com/wj1StY0U/file_1717.jpg this is your UT phone when you switch to windowed mode
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1280x768) https://irc.ubports.com/tzFg7W1T/file_1719.jpg fully maneuvreable windows, every app
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so you can feel convergence without external monitor
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I quite like it
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> these above are screens from the phone, not from desktop
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so you see, convergence is a buzz word, while x forwarding over ssh has been arounds for years, like seriously it is an ancient technolgoy, and while everyone gets excited about all the buzz words, some pure legacy technology makes the UT devices AMAZINGLY practical for various workflows
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I am personally super interested in exploiting these workflows
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> if Canonical focused on them, UT could have exploded among MIS tech people and Linux fans
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> while waiting for content and tools to arrive into the new platform, all the good stuff that already exists can be worked with by just carrying a small phone around in your pocket
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> to me that was the real deal, and Canonical while saying that they aim fanboys and hackers in the first stage, did not even include terminall app by default - what sort of Linux is that?
<tgBot> <delijati> @KrisJacewicz, could you write down how to do that .. as a cookbook in a more persitent way ... ubports wiki or so ?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @KrisJacewicz, alright, let's set the records straight: … We have graduated from Canonical. … We have broken free. … We are now about to reach new levels, new bounds. … It's time to view ourselves correctly as the liberated version of what was started.   … It's time, people to... … Open your wings! … Let the wind lift you to new levels!! … Believe, people!   … Put your Canonical in the pages of history!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @delijati, I want to do that, but all takes time. For now I already publish on my blog. But I will gradually invest more and more time into this now that UT is continued by UBports
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> and... MOTIVATE YOUR CODE, PEOPLE!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (and nice work, Kris, buddy)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @wayneoutthere, just want to add that I don't necessarily bitch aboyut Canonical, I respect their decissions, but I think with all the great people there who had amazing far reaching visions, they apparently didn't see some closer laying amazing stuff, some amazing use scenarios and workflows
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> didn't say you bitched, but you are much better than what I saw happening
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> so you motivated me to preach to you
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Do it, Kris!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> ok my daughters said 'no computers on saturdays, dad" so.. yeah... talk later!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> the best outcome I could imagine from being in this group is to inspire people and feel like what I'm doing can actually turn into some sort of bigger contribution. When you do things for other reasons than to win the bread, you really have some ambitions to inspire others to join your work. Currently I feel like I'm some sore of excentric lone wolf, but Rome wasn't built in a day, we will see how it all goes.
<tgBot> <Matteo> @wayneoutthere, +1
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @KrisJacewicz, my big respect man, thank you for all of your hard work
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I think most of all, there are some really very tiny parts that UT is missing by default, that would not add any significant overhead (only #3 is a bit bigger but still not significantly), but would make plenty of interesting workflows work out of the box: … 1. xauth - for x forwarding … 2. maliit-inputcontext-gtk3 and maliit-inputcontext-gtk2 - so the OSK works with xmir … 3. gcc build-essential - so software development could be made on t
<tgBot> itself. Not only for gcc coders, plenty of things are shared, like linkers, debuggers, etc. … 4. LUKS support - so you could use LUKS encrypted usb pendrives etc
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> next week I will have interview with Purism about new Librem phone, I hope I could get them interested in some use scenarios and worflows too, because for me essentially these are not any particular distribution-specific
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I just see that before someone figures out all that convergence that was supposed to happen, someone should recognize linux phone as a powerful ultra portable linux machine, without reinventing the wheel
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I mean, I had apache running off my Meizu MX4 with php, mysql and bin-cgi
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> you could host your own SVN repos on the phone and sync projects between work and home
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> you could use your phone as NAS
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> easily
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> note that you can turn on hotspot and running webservicess makes so much sense
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> @Flohack, Yes i like that way
<tgBot> <Vijay> Finally succeeded flashing 16.04 on Nexus 5. 😅😅😅
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> 👍👍
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @KrisJacewicz, Oh its working, you are inspiring people for sure.  I'm thinking an app, such as uAdBlock, could be used to install the necessary pieces (xauth).  Since you are already using it without too much hacking, it seems like the foundations can be app-ized.  Does that sound about right?  Can we launch a test app without too much fuss?  I would LOVE to see where this goes.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Crash_Burn, any mean that creates the outcome is good. In the meanwhile I revived a project from before Canonical abandonned UT, the project is called Open Software Hub and it is alternative to app stores, will work for Linux (also UT) Windoes and Mac, and will allow for packaging apps in such a way that no sudo is required for user to install and apps will be fully installed into users home directory tree. I will definitely include option in th
<tgBot> OSH to install some missing packages. But after upgrading system image it would have to be redone so I wish these few small packages could be added to the default system.image instead.
<tgBot> <Wildnislehrer> My first message from n5 with ubports.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Wildnislehrer, Terrific
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> also separately from the work for this community I also am popularizing UT among Lazarus IDE community. It is amazing that you write an app, in a visual environment, and you can compile natively without change to plethora of OSes. And it runs natively on arm linux so all the single board computers as well as UT devices. no cross-compiling, just rapid application development. I am writing a library that automates lots of things for UT, and will al
<tgBot> releasing visual components dedicated for responsive UI so it adapts to form factors etc.
<tgBot> <Wildnislehrer> I mean with supergroups...
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Flohack, Not as terrific as your work on telegram :D
<tgBot> <Flohack> @PhoenixLandPirate, ha thx too kind
<tgBot> <Dominik> Hi @KrisJacewicz, you wrote about running GTK Apps without libertine. Do you have scripts for this which you could send me?
<tgBot> <Dominik> Asking because of wireshark, which uses GTK. Do you still need xmir?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Dominik, i have blog post, check kriscode.blogspot.com, it is not mobile friendly better to browse on desktop
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Dominik, yes you need xmir for gtk apps, at least currently
<tgBot> <Dominik> Cool, thank you
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Voice, 25s)https://irc.ubports.com/wEXFzeJc/file_1720
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> if you use x forwarding over ssh then xmir is not used. If you start app on the phone itself then xmir will be used.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 737x439) https://irc.ubports.com/0OCX82DB/file_1722.jpg I just downloaded wireshark deb package on UT phone, and it's only 600+ KB in size
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> maybe it is a meta package, didn't check yet, but if it is not too big in side you could try to install it on the phone
<tgBot> <Dominik> This is not about the GUI not working well with libertine, but the paket capture. I have configured the phablet user to be allowed for non-root packet capture. Works fine from the terminal app with tcpdump. But within libertine, access is denied.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Dominik, YES - exactly I was writing about this earlier, you are hermetically enclosed in a container, so you cannot use host's environment
<tgBot> <Dominik> I will try what you wrote on your blog and see what happens 😄
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 737x439) https://irc.ubports.com/1IjGd0Js/file_1724.jpg turns out the entire installation would add 50MB+ to the disk
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I just happen to hv enough space so I can try it then remove
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> installing now
<tgBot> <Dominik> @KrisJacewicz, Yeah... the partitions on the aquaris 4.5 are quite small. I already reflashed several times because of 0% space left
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Dominik, I worked around this problem, I have moved (cp -a) some directories to userspace, and created symlink
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> things liek /usr/share etc
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> rather some subfolders under /usr/share
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so I have lot of room now
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> bit 50MB is still a bit, i will test it then remove
<tgBot> <Dominik> Cool :D
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but you could repackage wireshark in a way that it would not store files outside of your home directory
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> anyways I am installing it right now
<tgBot> <Dominik> What is more practical, symlinks or bind mounts?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 737x439) https://irc.ubports.com/rJ8Yldow/file_1726.jpg
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> on the Meizu MX4 phone, but over ssh
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I allowed non-superusers to capture packets
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> for testing
<tgBot> <Dominik> After this you need to add phablet to wireshark and reboot / logout+login
<tgBot> <Dominik> https://osqa-ask.wireshark.org/questions/7976/wireshark-setup-linux-for-nonroot-user
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> BTW that is what I want people to use UT phones, rather than waiting for apps to arrive, let them walk around hacking other peoples' WIFI
<tgBot> <Dominik> *your own wifi ;)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1280x722) https://irc.ubports.com/Ab5HqvT8/file_1728.jpg running it...
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 752x579) https://irc.ubports.com/DbRIHTOo/file_1730.jpg i kid you not it runs off the phone!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc.ubports.com/dwIR8040/file_1732.jpg over ssh with x forwarding
<tgBot> <Dominik> pretty nice
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I will show you on video so you can believe :D
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @KrisJacewicz nice website...thanks for the hard work. Will check out in more detail when I'm back in office.
<tgBot> <Dominik> try capturing from wlan0
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> I see what you mean, some bits just need to be in image.
<tgBot> <Dominik> as root or phablet, doesn't matter atm
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> sorry but I don't remember how to use it, last time used it years ago in college
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I will also try to run it directly onto the phone's screen
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Ts9JW0h1/file_1734.mp4
<tgBot> <Dominik> sudo wireshark, then there is a list of interfaces, double click on wlan0 and see if there is a growing list of entries in the main view
<tgBot> <Flohack> Guys does anyone have a udev rules file for me that will detect the fairphone 😆
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> sudo wireshark. 😂
<tgBot> <Dominik> @KrisJacewicz, You see on the left is a message that access to dumpcap was denied. With appropriate rights, there is a list of interfaces
<tgBot> <Dominik> @Crash_Burn, Just to see if one gets the sandwich or not
<tgBot> <Greg> Hey I have an SD card formatted in exfat, I was going to just apt install the exfat utils but I read in the group using apt isn't recommended what would be the best way to get it working?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/PO5E8TuL/file_1736.mp4
<tgBot> <Dominik> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/xX5jMfMO/file_1737.jpg
<tgBot> <Dominik> @Dominik, (that's in libertine)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> ok well I will show you without libertine
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> was just recording
<tgBot> <Dominik> @KrisJacewicz, It looks quite simple to add xmir. I thought you would need to use a script to start xmir before opening the application
<tgBot> <Dominik> .. what happens after selecting "wlan0" from the list and clicking on "Start"
<tgBot> <Dominik> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/n90rxMJe/file_1738.jpg
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> sometimes you do want to do that
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I just used the most minimal flags
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i edited the launcher with geany also installed on the phone
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> when I added xmir flags I did it on laptof over ssh
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but then I editted again on the phone with geany in the phone's screen
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> :D
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I recorded a video but the file is large
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> while it's uploading I will try to upload to youtube
<tgBot> <Dominik> WOW. When installing wireshark on the phone, the installer shows a console dialog. The button therein are selectable by touch input. I can use touch input in text-based console applications. This OS is amazing.
<tgBot> <Dominik> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/aGVAsKA9/file_1739.jpg
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Dominik, IKR !!!
<tgBot> <arudy> Woh
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> Dominik where r u from
<tgBot> <Dominik> Germany
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> your name spells like Polish
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/Zvcjwaq6/file_1741.jpg on the right is my MX4 running wireshark, I am rotating video, cuz recorded upside down
<tgBot> <Dominik> @KrisJacewicz, Yes, it's quite shiny
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/Uxe8SlGt/file_1743.jpg
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> on your libertine scenario the scaling worked better, I am sure it can be fixed on xmir as well, someone has to make a patch to report correct dpi
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/OKitqIEN/file_1745.jpg the launcher is directly in the app scope, not the libertine apps
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i don't hv libertine installed at all anyways
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/5b0LaawW/file_1747.jpg also, I had to add gksudo in the begining of the Exec=gksudo wireshark %F ...
<tgBot> <Dominik> I am following your steps atm
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> without gksudo it was not starting, well, black screen and end
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so last screen you see gksudo running
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> UT does not have it isntalled you hv to apt-get install gksu
<tgBot> <Dominik> @KrisJacewicz, Precisely my problem just now, thanks ^^
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> off course there must be some way to make it work even without sudo but it would take time to work out
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> to me this was just a quick POC to show you
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> hopefully you can figure it out even more later on ;)
<tgBot> <Dominik> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/SegubhMx/file_1748
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 768x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/KiCCsEZ6/file_1750.jpg the "gksudo" i added on the phone using geany on phone's screen :P
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> Dominik, you just discovered first hand my point about how amazing UT phone is when using all the legacy Linux things :D
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> you could take that 50MB+ wireshark and now move all the files to a folder under your home tree, make few symlinks, or just few environmental variables, and custom launcher with a start script, and off you go :D
<tgBot> <Dominik> @KrisJacewicz, indeed 👍
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> you just officially unleashed the power of Ubuntu on your phone now :D
<tgBot> <Wildnislehrer> @Flohack is it right, that TG-Update delete supergroup-function? I maked update and no supergroups are visible.
<tgBot> <Flohack> What kind of update?
<tgBot> <Flohack> You installed beta from gh?
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Reading carefully the update info in openstore you may not update, as is @Flohack  asking you now
<tgBot> <Flohack> If you install beta openstore uninstalls it? Interesting ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> Or what?
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> It is beta, when stable than we can update from OpenStore, am I right @Flohack ?
<tgBot> <Flohack> Yes
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> Part 1: https://youtu.be/54FuRXYZr1w
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> Part 2 (Youtube is transcodding, so HD and FullHD should appear soon):  … https://youtu.be/q7Va7eFTwBk
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and good night everyone
<tgBot> <Dominik> Good night
<tgBot> <Wildnislehrer> @Flohack, Yes
<tgBot> <Wildnislehrer> @Milan Korecky, Ah okay
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Wildnislehrer do you need the git hub link again?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Yeah for now we will have to avoid "updating" from the OpenStore
<tgBot> <Dominik> @KrisJacewicz, Packet capture is working with wireshark for wlan0 on bq aquaris 4.5 as root.
<tgBot> <Wildnislehrer> I have 2 questions: … Which app can handle pdf with password protection? … Can the file manager open network files with user+password protection?
<tgBot> <Ruben> Hello, just switched from Canonical to UBports on a BQ Aquaris 4.5, before doing so created a .vcf file of my contacts, but it says import failed and only the first contact appears. Can anyone help me out?
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> @Ruben, Have you checked whether the cobtacts were exported correctly? (Via PC and looking at vcf with gedit or similar)
<tgBot> <Ruben> yes I have they looked normal in gedit, same format as the one that does appear
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> Could you try removing thw first contact and see whether the second (then "first") contact os importet?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Ruben, For me importing the contacts from my Iphone to UT with vcf was very straightforward
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> (Removing it from the vcf i mean)
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> just in one click
<tgBot> <Ruben> I need my bf (Ruben) to help me with that he should be back 50-60 min. I am only a normal user so I have no experience with the more advaced things. :)
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> @Ruben, Ok i'll probably have left by then but i am only a user too so maybe someone else will be able to help you later in a better way :) good luck! (I gues you have tried importing with the contacs app, you might also want to try via the terminal using rhe command "syncevolution --import /path/to/file/allcontacts.vcf backend=evolution-contacts database=Personal" and see what exactly is the error here)
<tgBot> <Ruben> Ok, thank you so much I will ask him to try that option aswell, as we indeed used the contacts app to import for now.
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> Ah and one last thing :-p it may be rhat depending on your language the database in that command may be named differently. To check this you can run "syncevolution --print-databases" and look for the entry 'Evolution Adress Book' in english the name will be Personal in german Persönlich, no clue for other languages xD
<tgBot> <Ruben> ok thx for the tip!
<tgBot> <samzn> MAGA
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Wildnislehrer, 1. I do not think there is such app 2. there is currently in development new file manager, available in OpenStore and it works beside the old one, you can have both, I remember if not yet it should be added in next update, for more info pls with @sverzegnassi about this feature
<tgBot> <Wildnislehrer> Okay, thanks.
<tgBot> Beloglazov Evgeniy was added by: Beloglazov Evgeniy
<tgBot> <Ruben> @demokrit atomos, Thnx a lot, this command imported all the contacts!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Beloglazov Evgeniy, Hello Beloglazov and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> his name is Evgeniy @Stereofont
<tgBot> <vanyasem> you are wrong
<tgBot> <vanyasem> привет, Евгений! :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Quite right. I should have reacted more slowly 😎
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i was waiting for you to make that mistake to be honest
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @vanyasem, But Ivan, you have little language advantage 😁, nevertheless thanks
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Haha
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Milan Korecky, i'm not judging, that was a friendly joke :)
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> As usual, Ivan and his small jokes
<tgBot> <Stereofont> He has Russian name convention advantage
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> I like your jokes Ivan
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> @Ruben, Cool, could you file an issue on github for the contacts app also providing this solution? I'm on the road and don't know whether i'll remember tomorrow. .. ;-p
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @Wildnislehrer, 1) "Pdf Viewer" in OpenStore is able to open protected PDFs, IIRC. Note that it uses a testing version of the PDF engine I've been writing for the official DocViewer, so there might be some bug here and there. … 2) Currently not. In future, maybe - the old File Manager seems to have an authentication handler for this
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @sverzegnassi, Thank you for help to answer
<tgBot> <jonny> I had some trouble installing UT on Fairphone 2 because of missing dependencies, that I have reported on the magic-device-tool project (https://github.com/MariusQuabeck/magic-device-tool/issues/115#event-1326112711). They told me, they are dropping support for UBports and that I should use the UBPorts installer. Is there one? And could you link it in your FP2 site (https://devices.ubports.com/#/FP2)?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @jonny, I suggest you use the appimage
<tgBot> <Stereofont> First, is a first generation or second generation screen?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Things are moving quite fast so some links are a bit out of date
<tgBot> <Stereofont> The second generation screen does not work with the stable install so you will get a good install but no screen!
<tgBot> <jonny> @Stereofont, The first I guess, because it was one of the first 14000.
<tgBot> <jonny> I have installed it already and it is working well.
<tgBot> <jonny> On https://devices.ubports.com/#/FP2 the GPS is marked as not working. But it found my current position. Does anybody know whats the problem with GPS on FP2?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> My GPS works. Maybe old information? Great to hear that you got a successful install. Do you need more tips and tricks?
<tgBot> <jonny> Is there anyone responsible for the website that I could contact so that new users don't get discouraged?
<tgBot> <jonny> Tips and tricks are always appreciated 👍🏿
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @jonny, There is a team working on that. We need more confirmation that the Appimage is the way to go. It is a bit up in the air at the moment
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @Stereofont, ping @wayneoutthere
<tgBot> <mimecar> If you want me to add something to the VirtualBox image with the SDK you can tell me. My idea is to update the image with some frequency (and reduce the GB it occupies 😃)
<tgBot> <jonny> @Stereofont, Ok. Until then it may be nice to mark GPS as working and to add a note, that the script only works on Ubuntu 16.04.
<tgBot> <mimecar> There are 57 downloads of the virtual machine
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @jonny, We have had a few installs on 17.10 😃
<tgBot> <jonny> I installed it on 17.10, but as explained (https://github.com/MariusQuabeck/magic-device-tool/issues/115), I had to  manually install some dependencies.
<tgBot> <Ruben> @demokrit atomos, done ;)
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @mimecar, nice!
<tgBot> <mimecar> For a 13GB file, it's pretty good.
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i'm thinking of doing something like https://discuss.linuxcontainers.org/t/howto-how-to-run-graphics-accelerated-gui-apps-in-lxd-containers-on-your-ubuntu-desktop/94
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> on kubuntu 17.10 but i'm 2 lazy
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> install 16.04 in an lxd container, add the sdk ppa
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://blog.simos.info/how-to-run-graphics-accelerated-gui-apps-in-lxd-containers-on-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<tgBot> <Flohack> Can someone plz try to share a link or media with the new beta client?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> OK...
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @Flohack, does it work on 16.04?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (Photo, 1920x2560) https://irc.ubports.com/6NCPqHjI/file_1752.jpg
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Now a classic url
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Cant seem to paste
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Paste doesn't work
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> But works pasting elsewhere
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Thats beautiful!!
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Pasting worked for me not url but text
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> https://m.youtube.com/
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/zyervCwJ/file_1754.jpg
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Some icons look a good amount more swish then Im used to, idk if its just me, or if youve done something @Flohack
<tgBot> <Flohack> @popescu_sorin, no
<tgBot> <Flohack> @PhoenixLandPirate, We also changed a few icons, yes
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> I thought so :D
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> https://ubports.com/blog/latest-news-1
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> Sharing from web brwser share option
<tgBot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> @Flohack I am impacted with your work in Telegram 2.5 beta... is amazing... seems more polish, more lightness and more speed in all areas... is amazing! 1 huge THANKS! :D
<tgBot> <Flohack> @David_Gamiz_Jimenez, We did not change so much but thx ^^
<tgBot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> Only want one thing... notifications XD
<tgBot> <Flohack> Yeah but this is not an issue of Telegram. This is a system problem
<tgBot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> @Flohack, Well, you have cleaned code with judgment and head ... it is much faster, really.
<tgBot> <Flohack> There is a whole team. Also, is it fresh installation?
<tgBot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> @Flohack, Reality??? System for the telegram part or someone ubuntu previously system??
<tgBot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> @Flohack, Not is a new installation, this have a 2 moths or more.
<tgBot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> The last reset, is for the same situation. When use the shared wifi a lot, before some days the net system stop working. The only fix that I find is a reset to deafult... is painfull siutation but, the only big issue for me, right now whit my bq e4.5 :)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @David_Gamiz_Jimenez, This exists since Canonical dropped their work. Problems not clear but since April or so
#ubports 2017-11-05
<tgBot> <samzn> Buying a new mouse for convergence :)
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Also need to do that. Rappoo keyboard is crap!
<tgBot> lazypower was added by: lazypower
<tgBot> <lazypower> Got UBPorts (rev2) installed on my OPO today. Fantastic experience getting it there and it runs much faster than my ancient nexus 4 device i piloted legacy UTouch on. 👏 Great work team
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Thanks, and welcome to Telegram!
<tgBot> <lazypower> i was here before, and thought i was going to make the swap to irc... there's so much missing context its almost not worth the bridge.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Hi Charles.. have we welcomed yyou yet? ;)
<tgBot> <lazypower> sure have!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> darn. i was going to welcome you again :(
<tgBot> <lazypower> go for it, i wont mind
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> ok.  did you get all the tools?
<tgBot> <lazypower> regarding community updates, audiocasts, etc?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Yeah, kind of.  We've updated it again.  Maybe take a quick tour here to make sure you are in the know:  https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You mean the Wayne shameless self-promotion? :P
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> no, i have great shame
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> no
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> ok no shame
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> don't worry. i shamelessly plug the Fab  Four as well
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Does everyone know the Fab Four?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox @neothethird @Flohack @mariogrip = Fab Four (F4 for short)
<tgBot> <Schyken> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/vdoKcSzQ/file_1755.mp4
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I didn't ask for this life
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> That's Dalton
<tgBot> <lazypower> sick, i just made a pagerduty app
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> You got that life.  Neither did I.  That's why I do audiocasting now.
<tgBot> <lazypower> ok, this is a LOT further along than I expected
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> pagerduty?  Do you mean like... a pager that you put on your waist and it beeps?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/dgyUk570/file_1756.mp4
<tgBot> <lazypower> kind of, i work in ops. Pagerduty is that nagging app this disturbs your life when your infra misbehaves and your monitoring suite catches it
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I have one!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> hmm.
<tgBot> <lazypower> it ships off to pagerduty and it will text/call/alert you repeatedly until you acknowledge it, and continue to do so until the incident is resolved
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> sounds intersting
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> nice
<tgBot> <lazypower> its a mandatory thing to have for a lot of jobs when you work in infra
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> asterisk?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> sip?
<tgBot> <lazypower> basically, i think they integrate with twilio though
<tgBot> <lazypower> but they may host their own trunks
<tgBot> <lazypower> https://www.pagerduty.com/
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> hmm. neat.  @exar_kun made me an asterisk system once and it had hotel wake up feature
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Wayne is dying for a SIP app, don't mind him
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> yes.  get on it.
<tgBot> <lazypower> ah wants the linphone integration eh?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> where/s mjy app?
<tgBot> <lazypower> go dig int he dialer
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i'm going to go dig into my pillow first
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> here if you need me! (later)
<tgBot> <lazypower> 👋
<tgBot> <Vijay> My bold prediction: this group will reach 1k just before or soon after OTA-3 release. As I have observed with every release the count increase rapidly.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I like your boldness but I find it more on the conservative side. Hit me again. This time hard!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Whose gonna bet 1k in 7d?
<tgBot> <Greg> Hey sorry to ask again is it OK to apt get packages? I read someone say it wasn't advised
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Isn't adviced
<tgBot> <Ern_st> you break the OTA, i think and easily create a mess. It's ok for developer phone
<tgBot> <Greg> Would it be OK if I uninstall the packages before the OTA? I just want the exfat utils for my sd card
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I've heard many say 'dont' but i don't know the why behind
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Greg, it's ok if you are aware of the implications. Some are: … - your filesystem is read-only, so you will need to remount to rw … - your filesystem has limited space on UT device, so you risk running out of space, possibly even halfway of the installation … - after OS upgrade, your installed files will be gone
<tgBot> <lazypower> We should put that in the FAQ or sticky a forum thread with that info ^
<tgBot> <lazypower> I've seen that question quite a few times since i joined a couple days ago
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> in other words, if these above remarks among some other not considered sound to you like too much to worry about, then you are not advised to use apt-get. Otherwise, it's a green light, after all you are on an unlocked phone and you're the man
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> in yet another words: a grandmother is perhaps better off staying clear of apt-get, but her Linux savvy nephew is totally encouraged to play with it. After all, that's what it's there for ;)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @lazypower, Hello Charkes and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Charles even!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> wow, I've been building Telegram for ARM from official github source for past 5 hours! I mean, lot of dependencies first, downloads, compiling, installing... … I will want to have a Telegram Desktop natiely for arm, to run it on Raspberry Pi and then also on the UT phone
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> *https://github.com/telegramdesktop/tdesktop/blob/dev/docs/building-cmake.md
<tgBot> <bastos777> So Charles, with 3 welcome notes you might feel a little bit over welcomed. 😎
<tgBot> <lazypower> You all certainly arr a friendly bunch
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Better three than none 😂
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> that source uses slightly pathcet qt5.6.2, I wonder if that will run on the UT phone without any issues
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> howto check qt version on the phone if qmake is missing?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> qmake: could not exec '/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmake': No such file or directory
<tgBot> <DanChapman> `dpkg -l | grep qt` ?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> wow, right
<tgBot> <DanChapman> qt5.4.1 i'd presume
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I saw 5.5.1
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> do you think there is good backward compatibility from 5.6.2?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> are you on xenial then?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> also, I read that on UT the qt library is slightly modified, does anyone know what is the modified difference about?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> ok, it's 5.4.1 in deed
<tgBot> <jonny> Does any Bluetooth mouse or keyboard work with UT or do you have a suggestion for which one to buy?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @jonny, although I don't know, but I can tell you how to be 100% sure: buy a dongle, meaning, your keyboard/mouse set comes with an USB BT receiver
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> you connect it to your phone via OTG USB and it will work 100% sure
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> some kits have only 1 recever for both keyboard and mouse, ie. microsoft, or logitech
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/MTaeLvvO/file_1758.jpg the bt receiver on the phone is still considered big for today's market. Currently you get receivers barely adding any size atop the usb metal port itself
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 243x207) https://irc.ubports.com/fm8eKFZR/file_1760.jpg OTG to USB
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 350x350) https://irc.ubports.com/i72vRSly/file_1762.jpg or a combo, otg to usb, also sd and microSD
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @jonny, I've had success with various logitech bluetooth devices. My currently use a logitech k480 keyboard and a microsoft wedge mouse. But from what i've seen from others here most generic keyboards/mice work out of the box
<tgBot> <jonny> Thanks! Actually I already do have a mouse and keyboard with one reciever. I'll buy an adapter then.
<tgBot> <jonny> I just thought I would need devices without a reciever...
<tgBot> <jonny> Is it micro-b or minib?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> micro-b
<tgBot> <jonny> Wow I found 10 adapters for 1 euro on ebay and it is as small as it could be
<tgBot> <jonny> (Photo, 800x800) https://irc.ubports.com/kDVOxqqs/file_1764.jpg
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Some of the USB ports are not well constructed. Loose etc. Probably best to minimise use?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Native Bluetooth means less mechanical wear
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 450x450) https://irc.ubports.com/wuyIVSZ7/file_1766.jpg or you can find OTG docking cradle with USB ports, that way you can fix your phone on your desk, charge it and use with mouse/keyboard all at once
<tgBot> <jonny> that sounds nice. how much does such a thing cost and does it need be made for my phone in particular?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Is there any guide how to get SSH working in Ubuntu touch?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> I mean ssh server
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> Yes
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> apt install openssh
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @samitormanen, I will soon add one to my blog, but eassentially you just need to install xauth
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> actually only if you need x forwarding, otherwise it works, you just might need to enable it
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Ok. Thanks.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @samitormanen, and to enable ssh: … $ android-gadget-service enable ssh
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> remember that ssh on UT device is configured that it only accepts key based authentication, cannot use passwords
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so you need to import your key from the client machine
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Ok. It would be nice if this could be done from UT settings someday..
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/iKFLAOQq/file_1767.7z
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> usage: … $ pairoverssh username@192.168.0.20  … #replace username and IP with what you are working with
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Cool, thanks!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @samitormanen, no worries, I will eventually release some GUI tools for things like that, in the pipeline, but Rome wasn't built in a day ;)
<tgBot> <samitormanen> 😁👍
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> if you want to compile the source yourself, just: … $ sudo apt-get install fpc … $ fpc pairoverssh.pas
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> if you do, remember that you need to remount fs to read-write: … $ sudo mount -o remount,rw / … $ sudo apt-get install fpc … $ sudo mount -o remount,ro / … then: … $ fpc pairoverssh.pas
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> *to import from client machine, that client machine has to allow incoming ssh connections ;)
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Ok. Thanks!
<tgBot> <Greg> @KrisJacewicz, Awesome thanks man
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @KrisJacewicz have do you Castle Game Engine?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://castle-engine.sourceforge.io/index.php
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> The free open-source 3D and 2D game engine using modern Object Pascal! …     A lot of 3D and 2D formats supported (X3D, VRML, Collada, OBJ, MD3, Spine...). …     Portable to a lot of platforms (Linux, Windows, Mac OS X, mobile: Android, iOS, web browser plugin...). …     Optimized rendering with a lot of graphic effects (shadows, mirrors, bump mapping, shader effects...). …     Build and edit your scene graph (X3D) at runtime. Create pro
<tgBot> visualization tools! …     Extensible system for game objects, with physics, creatures with AI and navmesh, and more.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I knwo about it but have not yet used it
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> yeah same
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> currently I make very simple games so I just use standard classes, and I used SDL2 few times
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i'm wandering if we can use it to make games for ubuntu "touch"
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> because I seldomely write games, mostly other stuff
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i use SDL2 but with c++
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but it looks super interesting I want to try it some day
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @popescu_sorin, you can :D
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> it works on raspberry pi so will also work on UT
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> btw, I am trying to build Telegram desktop for UT today
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> still building :D
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> lot of dependencies
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @mariogrip has a 64 core ARM server
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> :D
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> talking about SDL2, I was thinking to either use it, or to build qt based lazarus, to completely replace deffault scopes app managed by the upstart with my own custom one, that will mimic the ubuntu desktop behavior, with semi-transparent dash
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> somehow I was never sold on the scopes
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> it was Canonical's thing, now they no longer do UT, so I hope they can be replaced with something better
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I would love to see desktop wallpaper under my app icons too
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @KrisJacewicz, +1
<tgBot> <Greg> @KrisJacewicz, I'm trying the last command to remount as read only and it's saying it's busy
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> maybe some updates are installed in the background
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> anyways, just leave it as rw, until you no longer need it, then restart the phone, it will automatically revert to ro
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> or wait and try again later
<tgBot> <Greg> Ah no I just realised I had external drives open
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> alright
<tgBot> <Greg> oh that's good to know thanks
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @KrisJacewicz https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQ3ZzwVBaeY
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> SDL2 + free pascal
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @popescu_sorin, yes, exactly!
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i made this real time game editor a long time a go just to amuse myself
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and geany supports fpc compiler :D
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i think i've used some random sdl2 pascal binding that i found on teh internet
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> yeah
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so coding is a breeze, no need for Lazarus IDE, as SDL is not visual programming
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i suck at coding in any languages :)) so c++ or pascal or whatever language is the same for me
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i don't care that much
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> although Lazarus IDE is easier for debugging and code refactoring, but quite an overhead in size too
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> back then if i remember lazarus ide kinda sucked for me, had multi windows
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> now i think you can have all the windows in one window
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> yes but multi window was what Delphi started as, then it became single window on Delphi and Lazarus catched up
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> GIMP also went same road, from multiwindow to currently supporting single window mode
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> right
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> for me, apart from just personal preference, Pascal has became the easiest, most time effective language for cross platform software development. Because installing it is a breeze, and it has no 3rd party dependencies liek C++ Redistributables, .NET, etc. Just download, install, write and compile. … And it did what Java claimed for years: write once, compile everywhere.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> lazarus IDE allows for visual RAD that remains unmached on many platforms
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and totally free and open source
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I don't like overhead of SDKs or cross-compiling
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> or 3rd party runtime frameworks
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> also ObjectPascal has supported assembly language since back in the TurboPascal era, and these days devs are discussing an idea to support C or C++ embedded code in the same way
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> in bascal you just create ablock between two keywords "asm" and "end" and inside you write pure assembly, so maybe at some point you will have blocks liek cpp-end, or something :D
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> oh TP!  i remember turbo pascal + asm era :))
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> http://swag.delphidabbler.com/
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> do you remember this^^?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @popescu_sorin, it was at the bleeding edge of tech back then, Pascal became objective language before C became C++, and the version only increased from 5.0 to 5.5, like it was not even a big deal. … But today Pacal suffers being ridiculed by people who think that it stopped evolving at TurboPascal for DOS.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @popescu_sorin, yes, back in the days I was wrting many CGI web apps with pascal
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> you know, with modern (paid, unfortunately) RAD Studio (that is what Delphi is known as now), in addition to "compile" button you have a drop down list from which you choose OS: Windows, OSX, iOS, Android, and recently also Linux. Whether you deploy to Android or iOS or just Windows, it has just became a matter of what you set your dropdown list to. I don't know any native app development currently available that is easier than RAD studio, note e
<tgBot> Xamarin is this simple.
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @popescu_sorin, I wonder if we can use RPG Maker MV to make games for ubuntu touch. I'm doing a project with it.    The game can be exported to Android, iOS, Windows, Mac, Linux and HTML5 to have it on the web. So, maybe we can capsulate the game?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @SergioSRM, if it uses HTML5 then you can install it as a standalone webapp on the phone
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> maybe? :D don't know someone has to try it first
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> would be nice to have somone that knows how to enable stuff for the rest of us noobs
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> wow, after all day, I finished compiling and installing all the dependencies and now will build Telegram Desktop for ARM. Doing all that on raspberry Pi, then when I'm done and it works, I will move it to UT and try to get it running there as well!
<tgBot> <Flohack> @KrisJacewicz, good luck ^^
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @KrisJacewicz, I'm a noob, I dont know how to do it XD. I need a big red botton "MAKE A WEBAPP" ready to work 😆
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Flohack, at least I want to be able to use it on my pi board
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @SergioSRM, same here or at least some good documentation on how to :D
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @KrisJacewicz, ohhh yeah, let us know your experience 😚
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> btw, this tutorial discusses non-gui telegram on Raspberry pi, what is super interesting is how it can be scripted to send you notification to telegram. … http://www.instructables.com/id/Telegram-on-Raspberry-Pi/
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @KrisJacewicz, make sure you use gcc <= 4.9 otherwise you will have abi incompatibility with vivid as i presume your not using a vivid based rpi image?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 737x439) https://irc.ubports.com/tGfWplYs/file_1769.jpg leaving this to run and heading out to grab some food.  … If I had previously installed the CLI telegram from the link I just shared, I could write a script to send me screenshots periodically :D
<tgBot> <Greg> I got my SD card working! I had to mount it manually to a folder I made in /media but it works thanks all.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Greg, now imagine how awesome it would be if UT supported LUKS out of the box! You could use encrypted volumes!
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Kris, this is a game changer for sure
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Telegram destop forUT would be a nice workaround to have it for sure
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @DanChapman, as I said, building on Raspberry pi, it has 16.04
<tgBot> <Greg> Would be great if it did
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @popescu_sorin I ended up installing 17.04 again, right now with U8 & mir 0.28 everything smooth but I experienced two crashes/freezes sadly. I hope this will get fixed soon someday
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I will first complete it as is, and then if I get any abi incompatibility problem, I will retry with lower version of gcc
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> there already was an error during building, but I found solution fast because someone else had it on debian x64 and left message on telegram forum: https://github.com/telegramdesktop/tdesktop/blob/dev/docs/building-cmake.md
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> Somehow related :
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> https://youtu.be/Ml1_lQ1z4lI
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @malditobastardo, only 2? :D there are a lot of bugs especially Xmir related
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> not so sure who will gonna fix em
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> X-(
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @LarreaMikel, yeah webGL, very very nice tech
<tgBot> <Greg> Is there a sane way to do screenshots?
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> And mike has also some videos with bacon2D working on ut.
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @malditobastardo, btw, what GPU are you using
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @popescu_sorin, Yeah I know. I just reinstalled ten minutes ago. Telegram running native is great
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i remember having hard lockups with nvidia/nouveau
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I hope Yunit Devs
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> it's much better with intel
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> They are our last hope
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> if you want to check if it's native just try kiling xmir
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> :))
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> pkill -9 Xmir
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> if telegram stops then it's not native
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @SergioSRM, There is an app for that!  Webapp Creator
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @Stereofont, yes! But I was asking about to have it installed like "native" app. Because a game have a lot of data like sounds and graphics
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> a data cellular killer
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Yes. That app is not magic
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> @SergioSRM, Webapp Creator offers a template for games under "Simple Webapps"
<tgBot> <Stereofont> 👍
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> 😁
<tgBot> <Kiran kumar Reddy> Hi ubports.. I binded my media/0/music to ~/Music folder in UT 15.04 RC.. Its showing mp3 files in Music folder but not playing any file. Why?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Kiran kumar Reddy, I think there is a bug in sandboxing
<tgBot> <Kiran kumar Reddy> Can u tell me how to install latest UT 17.04..which every1 is talking about
<tgBot> <Kiran kumar Reddy> Ubport installer has no option of selecting 17.04
<tgBot> <Stereofont> 16.04
<tgBot> <Stereofont> It is very experimental and needs a different approach for each phone model. Read about Sudoku project
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1205x711) https://irc.ubports.com/060nc0EE/file_1771.jpg while I was having dinner Telegram compilation failed. So far I'm past 47% of overall final "make" and have documented 3 erros during compilation along with fixes...
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> the terminal window is shell over ssh of my raspberry pi
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Kiran kumar Reddy, there is no UT 17.04. First wait until April next year for the Ubuntu 16.04,then wait some more for UT based off of it ;)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> *for the Ubuntu 17.04
<tgBot> <Flohack> @KrisJacewicz, It will be difficult, 17.04 already got things removed we need
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> why stucking on that 17.04 key
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> 15.04 for me was a mistake, to make it stable we should only focus on releases based on lts
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> like 16.04
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, we inherited 15.04 from Canonical. They were trying to get to 16.04 but never finished.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Flohack, I think as long as 16.04 is ongoing LTS that will really not be a problem. But which things that are needed are gone from 17.04?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> 17.10 they removed alot of UT specific packages from the archive
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> @UniversalSuperBox, that was canonocal mistake, spending resources on non lts builds
<tgBot> <delijati> a ppa for the ubports aka ubuntu touch parts are needed i think yunit.io did a lot of that already
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, I wonder if anyone ever thought about that as well, that Canonical by pushing Ubuntu Phone out into the wild off a non-LTS distribution was saying between lines, that it is not 100% comitted, and they are only exploring a potential with Ubuntu Touch
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> off course there might be some very valid reason for 15.04 to be used back then instead of 16.04, I just am not aware of it
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> They had already gone from RTM (which was off-release I think) 14.10 to 15.04. They wanted to keep going but got stuck elsewhere.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, I see, so the work was actually in process much earlier than I knew it was
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Touch has been around since... 2012?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @KrisJacewicz, I cant see this image on the phone. @KrisJacewicz which format is this
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, wow! this I as completely unaware of
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> IIRC OTA 1 was like 13.04 or 13.10
<tgBot> <DanChapman> I think the initial images were based off 13.04 IIRC
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> always non-lts based
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I took screenshot on Ubuntu desktop, cpied to clipboard and then Ctrl+V into Telegram. The original was for sure PNG, not sure if it remained PNG after pasting from the clipboard though
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Ubuntu....Touch ?
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @KrisJacewicz, They originally planned to move from 15.04 to 15.10, but we stuck with ABI compatibility … e.g. http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-phone-development-will-skip-the-ubuntu-15-10-wily-werewolf-release-491825.shtml
<tgBot> <Flohack> @KrisJacewicz, Pasting should be rasterized only
<tgBot> <Flohack> strange
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> Then they finally decided to move to 16.04 once snap became a thing, but they stopped their efforts as we know
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but PNG is already rastered
<tgBot> <Flohack> I mean the clipboard should contain a raw bitmap, not a PNG or JPG
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @KrisJacewicz, The work starting from the 13.* series is why we have such a mature platform as it is, where things like "Touch buttons in terminal menus" was thought of.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Flohack, alright, so that was the part I was wondering, did it keep PNG or just raw bitmap
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @sverzegnassi, do you have all of the Ubuntu Design docs somewhere? All the mockups and so?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, I suddenlty gained new dose of appreciation for UT knwoing this!
<tgBot> <Kiran kumar Reddy> OK.thanks for clarification..every1. Hope some day 17.04 will be available as stable.. Soon.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I really imagine things could have been different (ie. not leading to abandoning UT by Canonical) if they thought of Ubuntu Phone initially as a companion phone, companion to Ubuntu desktop. With some very good integration between desktop and the phone, so that software can be started seamlessly via ssh onto the desktop from a desktop apps-socpe-like interface
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> @Kiran kumar Reddy, i hope not
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> a small UI with all phones found in the same LAN
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> then you click on the phone icon and you see apps
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @KrisJacewicz, We can "could have, should have, would have" all day, but that doesn't get us anywhere. To the future!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and can start them on your desktop via ssh
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and can sync bidirectionally between your desktop and phone
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @UniversalSuperBox, I have some spare document, but not everything. I'm sure that @DanChapman might have further docs (e.g. all the Dekko UX specs)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, I am working toward that, jsut slowly
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but I'm gaining friction :D
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @sverzegnassi, yeah i think i still have a few collecting cob webs on gdocs
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I have had that "companion phone mode" on my mind since the first news about UT I saw before I even got my phone
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Sounds like you need someone to..... Motivate Your Code!
<tgBot> <DanChapman> (Video, 2s)https://irc.ubports.com/0n5fRPwG/file_1772.mp4
<tgBot> <DanChapman> (Video, 2s)https://irc.ubports.com/GJTpQbSG/file_1773.mp4
<tgBot> <DanChapman> These were some of the early ideas for the bottom menu in dekko. Inspired by nik90's radial menu
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @DanChapman, Same here. Might it be worth to upload them on the UBports' NextCloud repo, so we have everything in a single place?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Sure!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> Telegram building at 54%, 4th error found and fixed
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @KrisJacewicz, Keep going!
<tgBot> Wesselch was added by: Wesselch
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> @DanChapman, sorry but that's sexy AF
<tgBot> <delijati> @KrisJacewicz, can you send me the patch for the fixes and the link to the wiki post on how to build
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Jujuyeh, +1
<tgBot> <Wesselch> Hello, my name is Christian. I had a BQ E5 till it was crashed. Now I got a new, brand new E5, sadly with Android and I want to flash it to UBPorts. I there any way to flash directly. I tried it by SPFlash and OTA 15, but it didn't work. Any idea?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @delijati, absolutely, but now or you want to wait, when I finish I will document everything in one place. … By wiki link I guess you meant the github info page: https://github.com/telegramdesktop/tdesktop/blob/dev/docs/building-cmake.md
<tgBot> <delijati> found the link
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> @DanChapman, This little details make Suru have a more modern esthetic
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Jujuyeh, totally agreed. It just never made it into the final design specs for dekko back then.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> the plan was to also make it configurable so it suited both left & right handers
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> @DanChapman, cool
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> *stares uncomfortably to be able to include it in Webapp Creator*
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> @Jujuyeh, *steals and it renames it "ogra 2"*
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @DanChapman, It would have been really nice if people kept innovating on what the bottom edge could do, only the page pull up, and the circle are being used at the moment, but some creative people could really introduce some new perspectives.
<tgBot> <delijati> @KrisJacewicz whoohoo that dependencies list looks massiv ... you have even to compile qt by yourself oO
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @UniversalSuperBox Which is the group name on Ubports' NextCloud that I could use for sharing a folder with all of you?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Is anything not supposed to be public information?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @PhoenixLandPirate, I've probably still got my prototype of the first one kicking about on my other laptop
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @UniversalSuperBox, Do you mean between the docs? They were freely available on public mailing lists or Ubuntu websites
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> (many of them, at least)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If "Everyone" isn't an option, a public link could do
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @Wesselch, Could someone help him and give him the welcome webpage? 😊
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Yes! Waking uo
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Up
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Wesselch, Hello @Wesselch!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <Wesselch> @wayneoutthere, Ok, thanx. I will try that way. Thanx again.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> absolutely.  and you can join the welcome room too if you want
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @delijati, YES, and raspberry pi is not as fast as x64 i5 laptop, so I took me almost entire day to prep all the dependencies!!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1205x473) https://irc.ubports.com/oHW4UDKG/file_1775.jpg currently at 58% of the final build, so far have encountered 4 errors that stopped the building, and fixed them
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1205x473) https://irc.ubports.com/RKWaBP0P/file_1777.jpg LOL, make that 5!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Wesselch, The only option for the E5 from Android is to flash with sp-flash. I'll see if I can find another experience with it.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> currenltybut it's just like the previous error should be easy to fix
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @KrisJacewicz, Are you building for 15.04 or 16.04?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, 16.04 - I am building on Ubuntu Mate 16.04
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> Linux supervizor-p3 4.4.30-v7+ #919 SMP Tue Nov 1 16:57:28 GMT 2016 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Alright, that'll be fun.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Are you using Qt 5.6 or 5.9?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but Dalton, I thought that once it is all completely compiled, moving the binary Telegram app to UT (15.04) should not matter any more?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I am using qt5.6.2
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> that is version that the building is using
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> We've been able to move QtMir apps from one version to another. I actually installed and ran Dekko on the G5 Plus the other day.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> From the openstore
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (Photo, 2560x1351) https://irc.ubports.com/I70Uppm0/file_1779.jpg
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (Photo, 1927x2546) https://irc.ubports.com/36suI85r/file_1781.jpg
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> My daughter made a prototype phone (8 years old) and I didn't ask her.  Note the apps on the app screen
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (she knows google is bad but her mom has it) :(
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Samsung. That one's gonna need some work. :P
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> yes, haha.  linux for galaxy.. ?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @UniversalSuperBox, oh.. nice! and that's qt 5.9?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I had the 5.6 version
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Didn't add the 5.9 repo and update yet
<tgBot> <ajyotirmay> @wayneoutthere, nice :D
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Wesselch, Sorry, I'm not able to find anyone else that's done this. You have a factory image from BQ's website, right?
<tgBot> <Wesselch> @UniversalSuperBox, Hello, I got the SP Flash and OTA 15 from BQ website. SP Flash is running without any EM. But after clicking on Download and conecting the device nothing happen.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You might consider trying a different USB cable and port.
<tgBot> <Wesselch> I checked several cables and each port, no chance
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Windows or Linux?
<tgBot> <Wesselch> ubuntu 16.04
<tgBot> <Wesselch> 64 bit
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm, could you try the download from the official website? https://spflashtool.com/
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> For newer bq devices you can get the system image from devices.bq.com/api/getHardReset/$serialnum
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> But I'm not sure if that works with the mediatek ones
<tgBot> <Wesselch> @UniversalSuperBox, I did it too, same resuld :-(
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Honestly, I've never used SP Flash Tool before. maybe someone else has more expertise?
<tgBot> <Wesselch> I checked SPFLASHTOOL.com, there is version V5.1520.00.100
<tgBot> <Wesselch> From BQ support side I got V5.1612.00.100
<tgBot> <reliable1> (Photo, 1123x794) https://irc.ubports.com/xsXWtGId/file_1783.jpg
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you type `dmesg -w` and then plug in your phone, does anything new appear?
<tgBot> <reliable1> @reliable1, It's my iPhone 4
<tgBot> <reliable1> With IOS 11.1
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's nice. This isn't really an iPhone chatroom, though.
<tgBot> <reliable1> Ok
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @UniversalSuperBox, @Wesselch this was for you
<tgBot> <Wesselch> @UniversalSuperBox, new high-speed USB device number 24 using in ehci-pci
<tgBot> <Wesselch> idVendor =2a47 Product 9e06
<tgBot> <jacobmdekker> @Wesselch, You can find a tutorial for the SP-flashtool in German here https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Touch/flash_tool/
<tgBot> <Dominik> @PhoenixLandPirate, I just got an idea for the bottom edge. Do you guys know the menu bar from Unity?
<tgBot> <Dominik> (Photo, 640x360) https://irc.ubports.com/INNV7Ds1/file_1785.jpg
<tgBot> <Dominik> This would be a nice way to improve the usability of X apps
<tgBot> <Wesselch> @jacobmdekker, I allready found it, and I followed it with the result I told about
<tgBot> <Dominik> Instead of putting the menu entries in the menu bar, a bottom edge gesture brings up a list
<tgBot> <Dominik> @UniversalSuperBox Do you know anyone in this supergroup that has experience with this part of unity?
<tgBot> <Dominik> @wayneoutthere Or you maybe?
<tgBot> <Dominik> 😂 I just saw the "annoying" in this screenshot. This was unintended.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Wesselch, Hello Christian and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Wesselch, What happened when you tried SPflashtool with the Canonical image?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> We've gone down a little bit since then. :P
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @JBBgameich, It is designed for Mediatek. Works with the phone switched off completely, which is not intuitive
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ohhhhh... @Wesselch did you have the phone switched off so SPFT would put it into Download mode?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> https://github.com/MariusQuabeck/magic-device-tool/issues/104
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> @Stereofont, I wasn't talking about SP flashtool there, but about the REST API I posted above
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Ah. Sorry. Trying to catch up
<tgBot> <Wesselch> @Stereofont, Hello and thanx to be at my side. I checked the welcome page but can't join the UB_Welcome_Room. Bat that is a different issue.
<tgBot> <Wesselch> I tried it with differnet SP Flash tools and with different images, I guess the problem is, that the flash process is noch starting.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Wesselch, Invited. We will fix that
<tgBot> <Wesselch> @UniversalSuperBox, Yes, I did. As discripted at any guide I found.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Wesselch, Then probably USB cables and ports,  phone fully charged etc
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Says he tried several USB cables and ports above, it does appear in dmesg when he plugs it in
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1205x473) https://irc.ubports.com/Cmffh0rV/file_1787.jpg after all this time only reached 60% and 6 errors so far...
<tgBot> <Wesselch> @Stereofont, Yes, devise i fully charged.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Wesselch, Which Android were you running?
<tgBot> <Wesselch> I don't know, I never started the Android completly
<tgBot> <Wesselch> I don't need Android :-)
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> @KrisJacewicz, An error every 10% 😂
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Haha. True. Bootloaders can be a pain though
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @TronFortyTwo, this is hectic, for an app that has under 80MB compiled it takes over 1.5G disk space for all the prerequisites and hours upon hours of building on raspberry pi
<tgBot> <Wesselch> sure
<tgBot> <Frank Fricke> @Wesselch, Some months ago I had similar problems. I was succesful with the SP tool version above but before I could flash my BQ M 10 (with android) I had to enable  “OEM Unlocking” and  “USB Debugging” in android. After  I did this I could flash with SP-flashtool wihout problems
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> wow, somehow my disk space got low from 16G+ before I started to 11G now!!!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> just to build Telegram Desktop (!!!)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Wesselch, Did you authorise USB debugging and unlock OEM? I can't remember if it matters with SPflashtool …
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Frank Fricke, Hehe same idea Frank
<tgBot> <Wesselch> @Frank Fricke, How to do these both things?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Developer options
<tgBot> <Wesselch> @Stereofont, Where and how?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Hit build number in about this phone 6 times
<tgBot> <Stereofont> It opens a new menu
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Called developer options
<tgBot> <Frank Fricke> @Wesselch, start android ...Open your phone’s app drawer, tap the Settings icon, and select “About Phone”. Scroll all the way down and tap the “Build Number” item seven times. You should get a message saying you are now a developer. Head back to the main Settings page, and you should see a new option near the bottom called “Developer Options”. Open that, and enable “OEM Unlocking”
<tgBot> <Wesselch> @Frank Fricke, I wil try it, just a moment
<tgBot> <Wesselch> @Frank Fricke, I will move to the Welcome Room
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/ZrR0t2mi/file_1789.jpg
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> you like?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> such minimal
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> such clean
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @popescu_sorin, +1
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> micro text editor
<tgBot> <Frank Fricke> @Wesselch btw this is a good video instruction for beginners see 7:30 min … https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaEA_W3Ej6I
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1205x473) https://irc.ubports.com/2o3T12Cm/file_1791.jpg reached 70% mark, without new errors so far
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Frank Fricke, +1 very clear German 😎
<tgBot> Mattia was added by: Mattia
<tgBot> <Mattia> Hi everyone!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hello there!
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Mattia, Hello @Mattia!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <Frank Fricke> @Stereofont, 😁 yes ...btw maybe I missed something about the "Welcome Room". Is this another telegram group for newbies?
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Frank Fricke, Hello Frank !  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Here you are
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Stereofont / Lionelb is very busy now in IB welcome room, Frank
<tgBot> <Frank Fricke> ok, thx for info Milan ...btw  I am not a newcomer in this group 😁
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> I know, but ... 😀
<tgBot> <Mattia> @Milan Korecky, I have read it, now what i have to do?
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @KrisJacewicz, Is taking ages
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Frank Fricke, It is new yes. It takes that chat out of the main room, so it helps in both ways
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Mattia, Hi again, it is up to you, we are just trying to give you our very warm welcome and provide you the most important info and links you should not miss, and of course that we are here to help you with anything related to Ubuntu Touch. Thats all. An of course, you can get involved and help us build this fantastic OS.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @SergioSRM, it's ridiculous, but at least one thing can be done to speed it up somewhat, to use fastest possible SD card on the raspberry pi. Mine is not the 4K speed rated, otherwise it would be somewhat faster for sure.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Mattia, The link to the welcome room seems to have some problems. Would you like an invite?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I am documenting all errors as I go, so in the end I will have a blog post with all the steps, will publish it somewhere on the telegram's github so someone could fix the sources in such a way, that it would compile on ARM as-is
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> the setup is aslo super nice, I am working with 3 devices: … 1. Raspberry Pi with Ubuntu Mate 16.04 … 2. Ubuntu Desktop 16.04 on my i5 laptop … 3. Ubuntu Touch phone, Meizu MX4 15.04 … Now, all are in my home LAN and so I'm in a Ikea Poang chair with the laptop on my laps, and I have ssh shells opened from both the raspberry pi and from UT phone, both with x forwarding, so from the laptop I can work on all 3 devices, including using GUI t
<tgBot> have to struggle with vi for editting source files (anyways I never use vi, always mcedit in terminal), I can just use geany both on raspberry pi an on hte phone. … This way of working is amazing, and raspberry pi is an IMMENSE help for developping for UT phone, because by having Ubuntu Mate it is easier to build stuff on it, to just scp it over to the phone later as a compiled ARM binary.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> windows doesn't have this kind of magic even now (unless paid 3rd party) and on Linux this has been all built-in mechanism since over a decade !
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @KrisJacewicz, Can this be morphed into an educational project for schools, with pi as the focus?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @KrisJacewicz, exagerrated, apparently there are some free x servers for Windows that play nice with PuTTY
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Stereofont, absolutely
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> with pi you can even write android apps
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> if you use something like SDL2 then you don't even need android sdk at all
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> a neat thing is that if you use sdl2 then you can even have windows on android, not full screen "activities" but actual floating windows!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @KrisJacewicz, This a way of using public resources to assist UBports and to spread respect for free systems
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Education = low outlay = pi
<tgBot> Himanshu Mishra was added by: Himanshu Mishra
<tgBot> <Mattia> @Milan Korecky, I would try ubports but i haven't got a supported phone...😢
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I have a dream that there is a software that goes onto your Ubiuntu desktop, and onto UT device, and also onto raspberry pi, that seamlessly integrates all of these devices into an ecosystem
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Mattia, Oh, what a shame but with coming 16.04 an Halium this may change for you
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> also interesting thing would be to try to port UT to raspberry pi!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Himanshu Mishra, Hello Himanshu and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> just think about that for a second: raspberry pi port of UT, it coudl open up an ocean of new possibilities!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @KrisJacewicz, Then schools can develop apps !!!!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Stereofont, not only schools, literally everyone. You could also make UT a new player in the IOT, possibly make Canonical regret their decission to abandon it
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> the UT on Pi could still be atop Android kernel, no prpblem, because Android is known to work on pi
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Is there a Mesa driver for the Pi?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> also convergence owuld become easier to test, because when you use UT on Pi with a hdmi monitor you would naturally work on converged unity
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, I am sure there is
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Stereofont, very good point
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Then there's no need to do the Android thing.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=105027
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> As long as Mir selected the right driver, Unity 8 should run.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> E5 HD not supported by the Appimage?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> https://github.com/anholt/mesa/wiki/VC4
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, also whoever cannot get hold of supported phone, access to pi is easier and also cheaper
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and honestly you can just switch sd card on your pi to turn it from ut to ubuntu mate or raspbian or android
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @KrisJacewicz, Africa
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I think it'd be a huge step forward with the entire thing
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> pi has so many devs, at least some of them could join UT and support it
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @UniversalSuperBox, Before I postured this, I thought that the Pi would be a waste of time. Now that I know it, though... Might be possible to just install some packages and bang your head on the desk for a couple hours
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Stereofont, you have no idea how incredibly hard it is to get  Nexus4 in Taiwan!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, I would love this to happen and I would totally work on that platform
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Got a spare SD card?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, :D
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Or maybe I just made an excuse to ask Marius for a Pi. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i asked yesterday (but it never got answered) who is ow maintaining UT's terminal app
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> it needs support for -e switch like on gnome-terminal
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so from your app you can call something like exec() to start it and feed command line into it
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://github.com/ubports/terminal-app/issues/2 … Closed. See here
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> also it should be possible on UT in mir to launch bash scripts directly inside telminal app
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, sad, because I personally believe that terminal app is absolutely the most fundamental and crucial tool for Linux phone :(
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Nono, it's closed. There's a maintainer.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i see!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> We'd always love more help, so feel free to fork it and throw a PR if you're so inclined! Otherwise, you can request features in the issue tracker.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> https://github.com/ubports/terminal-app/issues/17
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> interesting I am looking at terminal app source code and I thought I would find some forkpty calls, but there are no. How is that app able to emulate interactive shell without this kind of API calls?
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @KrisJacewicz, How is it going on? 71%?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @KrisJacewicz, Magic, I assume.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> actually on 59 :P … when you encounter error, it stops the compilation. Then you apply fix and rerun "make" and that restarts at where it stopped last time, but the progress gets recalculated. So actually I am much firther now
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> This one is big: … [ 59%] Building CXX object CMakeFiles/Telegram.dir/obj/gen/Telegram/qrc/qrc_telegram.o … been hanging on this one for nearly 20 minutes now! there have not been any other so far that was compiling this long!
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @KrisJacewicz, You have been working on that the whole day. I hope that will be working
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I hope so tom it;s 2 am here already
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> just got new error, 9nth
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1205x473) https://irc.ubports.com/AA73s87s/file_1793.jpg actually crash not error:
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> restarted and will see
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Can the Pi do native ARMv7 compilation too?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> AFAIK pi is ARMv7
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Was the Pi3 not 64-bit?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=99963
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> @UniversalSuperBox, The pi is 64 bit but it's kernel is only 32bit
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @JBBgameich, Sad.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> minus the whole 'RAM' thing.
<tgBot> <Kiran kumar Reddy> Can any1 give me kubuntuphone arm hf repository
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @JBBgameich, but aren't there few kernel options??
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> The RPI foundation wated to use the same image for all the RPI versions
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> @KrisJacewicz, It's nearly mainline supported now
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> mainline supports 64bit on it. There's a experimental debian image based on mainline Linux which I haven't tested yet
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 737x439) https://irc.ubports.com/w2hhDcOe/file_1795.jpg look at cc1plus, I wonder if the previous crash was not because memory ran out...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Kiran kumar Reddy, caf or not?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @KrisJacewicz, You'll find openpty calls in kpty.cpp
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @DanChapman, thank you!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I want to free up some memory on my pi to build telegram, cuz cc1plus already grew to 72% of memory, so I am thinking to kill the graphical session, it would not impact the processes happening in my ssh session in any way right?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You can. In the future, for more resilient things in ssh, consider using `screen`
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> what is the advantage? other than than having typescript file :P
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 737x439) https://irc.ubports.com/RjZ8skmX/file_1795.jpg stuck here, running out of memory...
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> one humongous object is building there...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> `screen` is independent of your SSH login. If your connection is broken, the processes inside of your screen session will continue running and you can reconnect later
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, +1
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @KrisJacewicz, I recall some disccusion between early terminal-app maintainers, about allowing this through url-dispatcher. … Answer was a 'no', because apps might use it for escaping from confinement.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> learning new things all the time!
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> I guess we can do it now, as long as it's dummy-proof and we inform users of what's going on
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @sverzegnassi, WOW - that is EXACLTY what is needed. Plus not all will be hapening in the confined scenario. Me for example I downloaded terminal app and manually extracted the content from click archive and installed the app as a binary file that runs without click at all
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so I have unconfined terminal app on my phone
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> geez, UT should be open, not closed
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @sverzegnassi, ❤️
<tgBot> <Himanshu Mishra> Hi! Just joined so wanted to ask what kind of questions can I ask here?
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @Himanshu Mishra, Hello! So happy to have you here.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Hello Himanshu and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I restarter my pi without graphical interface, it runs with minimal resource usage now, and I compile directly on pi not via ssh to save the session resources as well.  … If it hangs again it will be very very sad. What to do in such a case? would big swap file help?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> any ideas?
<tgBot> <delijati> yes swap
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @delijati, I hope so, I have no other ideas past that
<tgBot> <delijati> https://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/questions/70/how-to-set-up-swap-space —> ". I used a swap file on an external drive to compile a large library over the course of a few days"
<tgBot> <delijati> @KrisJacewicz you could use a lxc arm container as i described here https://github.com/LarreaMikel/uMatriks#build-for-arm
<tgBot> <delijati> or the clickable thing
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @KrisJacewicz, Well, I wouldn't like the idea that some idiot can release some 'fake' game on the store, that wipes all my documents in /home by bypassing AppArmor with terminal-app. I guess that's why UT has been designed initially for a perfect isolation, and then opened it a bit. … However sure thing is, if I activate "developer mode" on the phone, I should gain some degree of liberty. … If we want to allow this, terminal-app should (IMHO)
<tgBot> Let me know which app wants to run the command … - Which is the exact command … - Explain me the risks … - Eventually ask me to authenticate (according to terminal-app settings)
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @Himanshu Mishra, Any and all quesions related to Ubuntu Touch!  Whats on your mind?
<tgBot> <Kiran kumar Reddy> I don't know. I just want to try on my Ubuntu touch. 😁@dalton
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @sverzegnassi, Stefano, there is another way to look at it. If someone wanted to be malicious to you, they'd do that anywyas,  by not using click app, but a fake game as a native binary, that you install with, say, apt-get from .deb package, or as a standalone binary. … I am in favor of "you choose", otherwise we will be more like Apple, which is the worst attitude toward users. … Let the constraint only apply to click apps, because for
<tgBot> non-confined processes which UT users will be working a lot with anywyas, it makes no security difference anywyas.  … Maybe you can design a mechanism within click to disallow calling terminal app, or disallwoing calling it with -e switch. And outside of the confinement, where it serves no security purpose anymore, just let it be for all creative scenarios. the -e switch would be useful not only for malitious purposes, but also for plenty of legit ones.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @delijati, my goal here is not to use containers. I don't want that overhead, and I want to specifically explore alternative approach. Adding SWAP to my pi is much more productive approach, given that I will benefit from additional SWAP not only for the sake of this build, but even afterwards.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> for me container would be a last resonr, of sort
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but it would also a failure in my POC
<tgBot> <Kiran kumar Reddy> Can u provide that repository list. @UniversalSuperBox
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @delijati, that is exactly what I am following now
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I'm going for swapfile, so that after I'm all done i can turn it off to save sd card i/o
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 737x439) https://irc.ubports.com/XCOlJ6Dz/file_1797.jpg with new 4G of swap I'm going to continue building
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 760x744) https://irc.ubports.com/inoiq7Ss/file_1799.jpg swap is being eaten :D
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Kiran kumar Reddy, What?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc.ubports.com/4hRMeqzd/file_1801.jpg YES! moved past that big file, swap worked, at peak I saw 1G used from swap file, good I made it 4G size!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> the big one was qrc_telegram.o, now it moved to the next one, so I hope it will continue smooth now
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> although now it seems like big files are in queue, because swap keeps high usage at close to 1G in addition to RAM
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1233x505) https://irc.ubports.com/vWH1GcsN/file_1803.jpg again 1G consumed of the added swap, so it was absolutely crucial to make swap, I am documenting all this process so will share it as blog post at the end
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @KrisJacewicz, why emoji so big.... :/
<tgBot> <Dominik> @KrisJacewicz, Can you put a short tutorial on how to do this on your blog?
<tgBot> <Dominik> On how to free the terminal app.
<tgBot> <Dominik> @UniversalSuperBox, +1
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Dominik, when I hv a bit of time, but very easy sownload the click file, it is esentially a zip archive, so in midnight commander (mc) on terminal you just enter it, and copy to the other pane in order to extract the content. Then you will see files and you can move them to some folder and run via launcher that you make youself
<tgBot> <Dominik> Isn't it important in which folders? /usr/share /usr/bin etc... what if the app relies on ressources. Are they fetched with relative paths, so one can just put the entire app in one folder?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Dominik, it just so happens that telegram app is super easy in that aspect, very straightforward, it uses qml files in location relative to itself
<tgBot> <Dominik> telegram?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> that I don't know
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I am not familiar with telegram click
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I am only now struggling with native desktop app
<tgBot> <Dominik> @KrisJacewicz, ok you meant terminal
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> compiling telegram desktop from official sources on arm
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> if i can succeed with that one, will then try to deploy to UT as well
<tgBot> <Dominik> Well thats nice with relative paths. Makes space management easier
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Dominik, yes, typo!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Dominik, YES, exactly what Linux is weak on. Actually not OS feature, more like bad practice that has became tradition
<tgBot> <Mattia> @KrisJacewicz, What OS are you using???
<tgBot> <Mattia> It's like ubuntu
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Mattia, I am using Ubuntu 16.04
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but in the terminal is shell from Ubuntu Mate, ARM, from raspberry pi
<tgBot> <Dominik> @KrisJacewicz, Are you in Japan? 😀
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Dominik, Taiwan
<tgBot> <Dominik> Ah cool
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> despite 4G of swap I again crashed building due to memory allocation error
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I am now trying to restart make after each crash hoping that I can move forward one object file at a time
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> this is amazign how memory hungry telegram compilation is! If it was written in pascal and compiled with FPC compiler, this would hv been a blast
<tgBot> <Mattia> @KrisJacewicz, It's very beautiful! Good theme!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Are you doing multiple jobs? Possibly reducing that could make it easier on your Pi.
<tgBot> <Matteo> Kris once finished with Telegram and ported to UT, are u able to do so also for Whatsapp, same way?... I read it has been successfully compiled for Raspberry PI as well as Telegram app
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Mattia, ARC dark, from noobslab: http://www.noobslab.com/2017/01/arc-theme-light-dark-versions-and-arc.html
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, 2 ssh sessions, one running make another running "free -lh" in a watchdog
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> nothing else
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @KrisJacewicz, Right, try calling `make -j1` so that it doesn't do any multi-threaded things
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Matteo, perhaps, we will see. for now I have 2 goals, 1st of which is to run telegram on the pi itself, which I believe in achieving. Then the 2nd goal is to run it on UT device, and I don't know if the qt5.6.2 used by this telegram build will ply well withUT's 5.4.1
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, thank you!! I will try that if I crash again!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Should be able to run it on 16.04 with no problems
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (That's assuming a lot of things, don't believe it)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i am not familiar with make switches but I just noticed that on the official wiki qt was built with -j4 switch, I didn't know what it was now I do thanks to you, will maybe help me to continue
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, what is main concern on 15.04 though? qt version or something else?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep, that's 'jobs', or the number of things to build in parallel.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, +1
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @KrisJacewicz, Well, certainly give it a try.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc.ubports.com/TY06RzYI/file_1805.jpg I used make -j4, and I already skipped past the emoji object which crashed me 4 times in a row when building without the job limit
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> thank you Dalton, for pointing me at it!
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @KrisJacewicz, I am learning a lot thanks to you man. Thank you so much
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I decided to document the entire progress chronologically with all the problems I faced and fixing one by one, so it can serve as a good case study for others
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @malditobastardo, best thing to hear, awesome!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @KrisJacewicz, I even include some failed attempts to fix errors, just to share the methotology and thinking patterns
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> less of a step-by-step tutorial, and more of a journal/log with screenshots and external links
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> meanwhile new swap usage record, 1.5G in addition to nearly 1G from RAM
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I did not expect telegram to be that big on memory
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> unless you have min 8g ram, if you want to build it in a container, it can also be a challenge
<tgBot> <Himanshu Mishra> @Crash_Burn, Actually I was trying to start porting ubt to my device and had downloaded most of the source tree also, but saw today that it is outdated and I should follow halium instructions. So I was thinking if it is worthwhile to stay on the ubports track or go with halium. … By the way I am so much excited to see that something like halium has come up. Awesome initiative.😁
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It is definitely not worthwhile to stay on the UBports track.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> :)
<tgBot> <Himanshu Mishra> Yeah though so 😅
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> So... sorry for your internet connection that I didn't get that in sooner. :/
<tgBot> <Himanshu Mishra> I was just reluctant because of slow internet
<tgBot> <Himanshu Mishra> Anyway thanks  … I've already started the repo dowload👍
<tgBot> Mile_Guitars was added by: Mile_Guitars
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 350x200) https://irc.ubports.com/T8NlQZBW/file_1807.jpg
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> ludicrous speed
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> O
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> M
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> G
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> 2 ms?
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> you live in the servers room
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> it depends on how far are the test servers
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> that server is porbably in bucharest on digi
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Mile_Guitars, Hello Fatih and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @popescu_sorin, dang! makes my 120mbps look rather rubbish 😳
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> basically a big LAN
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> 120 is fast enough for most people :P
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> althoug digi recommends 300Mb/s for casual users LOL
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> probably trying to sell more of the more expensive paks
<tgBot> <Stereofont> 'Sorry, there is no official ubports channel to this device' - message from Appimage re. E5 HD
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> 1Gb/s is 39 ROM ~ 8.48 Euro
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @popescu_sorin, Faster than 71% of IT... 11.38 Mbps 😂😂🙈
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> (hope that fiber connection arrive soon 😆)
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> fiber is awesome :D
<tgBot> slackwire was added by: slackwire
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Hello @slackwire and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <Jaume81> How can I download more telegram stickers?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/wjwco8PM/file_1808
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> right click on banana
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> add to fav
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> how do you add your own tha is not in the chat ?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> click on the smily face
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> and then on cogwheel
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/0PTt3Y8i/file_1810.jpg
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 816x561) https://irc.ubports.com/bw2M56ps/file_1812.jpg no cogwheel
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> uh
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> what version do you have
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> ah, on the "stickers" tab there is
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i have 1.1.23
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> v1.1.23
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> yep on the stickers
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> same
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> same
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Same
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> :))
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Popescu how are you?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> fine, thanks
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> you?
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> I'm pretty good thanks :)
<tgBot> <ebetonro> one of this days i'm going to kill @popescu_sorin
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> why? you are on digi 2
<tgBot> <ebetonro> I just spent 3 good hours to play balz :D
<tgBot> <ebetonro> great game man
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> oh :D thanks
<tgBot> <ebetonro> you need to give him some love
<tgBot> <ebetonro> improving perfomance and some bugs
<tgBot> <ebetonro> but great game overall
<tgBot> <ebetonro> who can give me the link to telegram beta app?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://github.com/ubports/telegram-app/releases
<tgBot> <ebetonro> tnks
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> download com.ubuntu.telegram_2.5.0.0_armhf.click
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i don't remember how to install
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> pkcon something
<tgBot> <ebetonro> I know
<tgBot> <ebetonro> install click using ut tweak something tool ... :))
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> or that
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Just open with open store
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @malditobastardo or so
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Sticker, 512x315) https://irc.ubports.com/shG2WabW/file_1813
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @KrisJacewicz, just tested creating stickers for fun
<tgBot> <ebetonro> Damn is not connectig
<tgBot> <ebetonro> let see if restarting does any good
<tgBot> <Dominik> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/qvSLQZHX/file_1814
<tgBot> <Dominik> Ecryptfs is working!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tgBot> <Dominik> (Photo, 960x540) https://irc.ubports.com/QrbmTgj4/file_1815.jpg
<tgBot> <Dominik> Ubuntu touch does have filesystem encryption out of the box!
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> yay?
<tgBot> <Dominik> Yay!
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Yeah we just don't have a ui for it
<tgBot> <ebetonro> And it's working
<tgBot> <Dominik> There were multiple people asking whether ubuntu touch would support device encryption
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> great!!
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Yeah
<tgBot> <Dominik> The answer has always been "no", which in fact is not correct
<tgBot> <Dominik> You can do it
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> it was that easy?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The anwer wasn't "no", it was "There's no GUI"
<tgBot> <ebetonro> Next step calls and camera and I can go to daily driving N5
<tgBot> <Dominik> @malditobastardo, sudo apt-get install ecryptfs-utils
<tgBot> <Jaume81> Can Ubuntu Touch play .m3u files?
<tgBot> <ebetonro> as links?
<tgBot> <Dominik> I don't know about devices other than the BQ 4.5. This kernel is compiled with "CONFIG_ECRYPT_FS=y". This is important.
<tgBot> <ebetonro> or as playlists?
<tgBot> <ebetonro> as radio link I just added one in uRadio and it worked
<tgBot> <Dominik> @UniversalSuperBox, Oh, okay. I might have recalled that incorrectly.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @ebetonro, Whats the problem with that, calls & camera work on N5
<tgBot> <ebetonro> nope
<tgBot> <ebetonro> audio on incomming calls is to low
<tgBot> <ebetonro> to record you need to flip the camera to front and after that to back
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Dominik, cryptsetup...
<tgBot> <ebetonro> and recorded videos are only playebel in the html5video app from open store and not with the media player from the device
<tgBot> <Flohack> @ebetonro, videos... okay. But audio volume was ok for me the last 2 weeks ;)
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> my audio works fine when calling on my N5..
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> everything works great, this is working in progress
<tgBot> <ebetonro> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/0e0YvS24/file_1817.jpg
<tgBot> <ebetonro> just tested and nope is not ok
<tgBot> <Jaume81> As playlist
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Dominik, Full disc encryption got a no, home encryption got we already have it but don't have a GUI.
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @Jaume81, :( sorry but I did not test that yet
<tgBot> <Jaume81> 👍. I use the app not webapp and it's very good but I don't know if I answer the message or write in chat.
<tgBot> <Jaume81> Or it don't show.
<tgBot> <Jaume81> I mean when select a message to answer
<tgBot> <Dominik> @PhoenixLandPirate, LUKS is working for me too 🤔
<tgBot> <Dominik> @KrisJacewicz, ...is working as well
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> LUKS support would make sense because it is the go-to encryption standard on desktop
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Dominik, How do you get into the phone? Dalton said something like you'd need to code a way to get a keyboard before getting that to work.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and very nice to create encrypted external drives and even image files for mounting
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> atually reminds me of TrueCrypt in a way
<tgBot> <Dominik> @PhoenixLandPirate, Well yes, it was said that it would probably not work. I just opened the terminal app and followed the setup guide
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @PhoenixLandPirate, I suggest to first add the cryptsetup tool to the image, so you could use it from command line
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> hen we can build some GUI wrapper
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and only eventually we can figure out how to support home encryption
<tgBot> <Dominik> So i was able to mount ecryptfs with filename encryption as well as use cryptsetup for mounting a 500mb ext4 formatted encrypted file.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but before home encryption with LUKS it should allow for automatic detection of luks encrypted external volume, like on Ubuntu desktop: when you attach LUKS encrypted pendrive or external harddrive, it will ask you for password and decrypt for you
<tgBot> <Dominik> Yes, a GUI needs to wrap the installation process and mounting
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so that would be nice to have in UT and also be able to use it from command line for making mountable file images
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I also would love for the scopes to be able to be minimized in the staged mode (it can be minimized in windowed mode already) so that we could see desktop. Then upon external drive detection, icon could appear on the desktop
<tgBot> <Dominik> @KrisJacewicz, With the user choosing how big the file should be and choosing the mount directory
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> or else, there should be a scope for that
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> or something in the notification bar
<tgBot> <Dominik> The BQ does not have hardware AES, so i did some quick speed tests:
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Dominik, first let's make this work manually from command line, then make GUI wrapper, I can help make it
<tgBot> <Dominik> pure write: 10mb/s, ecryptfs: 7.5mb/s, LUKS: 6.3mb/s
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> encryptfs faster than LUKS, nice
<tgBot> <Dominik> @KrisJacewicz, Cool!
<tgBot> <Dominik> There should also be a way in the app to detect whether the kernel has the needed module.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> can we add any icons to the actual desktop currently? I know that in staged mode you currently never get to see desktop, but at least in the windowed mode you do, and would be nice to be ale to have icons. Now there is no ~/Desktop at all, would it work if manually created?
<tgBot> <Dominik> Actually, it should be possible to write a script that retrospectively encrypts most of (or the entire?) home directory
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> cuz on my quick test it didn't
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Dominik, before we can support home encryption we can first make it possible (and easy) for user to encrypt specific folders
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> unless off course adding full LUKS support can be done right away
<tgBot> <Dominik> @KrisJacewicz, Definitively. I will mount ~/Documents, Download, Pictures etc as ecryptfs and see how it performs over time. Maybe it crashes UT, has memory leaks or has other dire effects.
<tgBot> <Dominik> Also it would be easier to do this at installation time, when there are no accumulated user data that needs to be encrypted all at once.
<tgBot> <Dominik> Or bake it into an image
<tgBot> <C_Chat> Hello ! Some weeks ago I installed Android on my Aquaris BQ E5 Ubuntu Edition. Now I want to switch back to UbPorts. Do I have to use the SP Flash Tool from the BQ page or can I use MDT / ubuntu-device-flash as described on UbPorts page ? Can someone help please ?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @C_Chat, I think it is even worse, you need SP flash tool to put old Canonical image there, from there you can go to UBports. Because on those device our recovery cannot be used, its closed source & locked. You need BQ recovery
<tgBot> <C_Chat> Ha ! That's what I was supposing. 😞 — Ok I will do that,
<tgBot> <C_Chat> thanks a lot Florian !
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @C_Chat, What android version are you using?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Very good timing. We are trying to solve an E5HD problem
<tgBot> <C_Chat> 5.0 - "Kernel 3.10.54"   -     oh, really ?
<tgBot> <C_Chat> 😊
<tgBot> <Stereofont> We are struggling with Kitkat
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Interesting
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Can we invite you to welcome room to take it offline?
<tgBot> <C_Chat> If you tell me what to do, you're welcome. For my part I have done some backups.
<tgBot> <Jaume81> what playlist extension use the music app? Because it can't play .m3u and .m3u8
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Jaume81, You sure it supports playlists? tried this also, never worked ^^
<tgBot> <Jaume81> 👍. I'm asking because I created but can't export. But the app play it if you created on Ubuntu Touch. Because if you have another device with Ubuntu Touch can sync or transfer.
<tgBot> <Jaume81> And thank you for the supergroups in app. Sometimes shows the unread messages but it's usefull.
<tgBot> <Jaume81> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/NDmoCNW7/file_1819.jpg
<tgBot> <Jaume81> Read a file type but can't open in app.
<tgBot> <ahayzen> @Jaume81, It stores them in localstorage (aka a sqlite database). There was work to move things over to m3u's with the playlist support that was pushed into the upstream qtmultimedia but that was never completed (but was looking promising performance wise 😊 ).
<tgBot> <ahayzen> Also as it stored them in it's own sqlite db, there is no support for import/export of playlists. (you have to author them in the app). With m3u i was hoping to add content-hub support for import/export as well.
<xorpad> I almost got gpu support for bullhead
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @popescu_sorin, wow.  cool.  i never knew this.  HAHA
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/0lP7N6nQ/file_1808
<xorpad> I got wifi and vibration working already
<xorpad> but since i added some network feature selections in the kernel config that are required by halium, the network drivers aren't compiling anymore
<xorpad> basically if you compile the kernel as it comes from halium repo, it compiles fine, but when you try to boot it, it errors because of broken code in the build tree that has probably never been compiled in the configuration I have for arm64/bullhead
<xorpad> so by enabling the things halium tells you to with in the lineage bullhead defconfig, it doesn't work
<xorpad> but I'm almost past all those bugs
<xorpad> I think a lot of the source files have never been compiled for arm64 in this configuration and that's why it needs so much work to get working
<xorpad> with the lineageos bullhead defconfig it boots fine, but you can't have proper hardware support, you can just compile and boot the system with rootfs
<xorpad> I'm waiting now for AOSP 7.1.7-r33 to sync so I can pull out some drm related files I need that aren't in cm-14.1 or halium-7.1
<xorpad> I'm trying to upload the entire build tree minus .repo and the output to gitlab, hithub closes the connection detecting some files too large to sync, and doesn't sync the rest of the project so I switched to gitlab, and am currently pushing the entire tree
<xorpad> it's at writing objects: 90%
<xorpad> but then it will take 5-10 minutes for gitlab to put it onto the repo after uploading
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Will O is back!!
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> \o/
<xorpad> I never left, I just shut up cause people were being rude
<xorpad> lulz
<xorpad> :D
<tgBot> <Jaume81> 👍
<xorpad> yep
<xorpad> And it's looking like the bullhead port will be ready in a month or two at most, cause it's going smoothly
<xorpad> Maybe < 1 month if it keeps being as easy as it has been
<xorpad> although easy doesn't mean it's not tedious
<xorpad> in fact, I'd say easy makes it more tedious than a challenging task
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/rGXmA29j/file_1820
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> hehe :D here's more
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/VFlsq0Z0/file_1821
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/jwk25dU0/file_1822
<tgBot> <Xorpad> that guys smoking the wrong kind of thing
<tgBot> <Xorpad> cigarettes are bad
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/FBCBJOor/file_1823
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> yep, bad and expensive.
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i am trying to quit
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I smoke cigarettes, which is probably why despite being a MMA fighter who was super fit I had a heart attack at 32
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I want to quit
<tgBot> <Xorpad> but it's hard
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i am not at a pack/5days from a pack/day :D
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> but i first quit drinking alchool
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> and drastically reduced coffeine
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> 6 month alcool free
<tgBot> <Xorpad> i quit alcohol 14 years ago, and other addictions more recently
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> the only thing that worked for me was to reduce the number of cigs over a long period of time
<tgBot> <Xorpad> rehab helps
<tgBot> <Xorpad> you can't always win the fight on your own
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> some people just quit, cold turkey
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I couldn't quit the stuff I was on without help
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i wasn't alchool addiceted
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I wasn't talking about alcohol
<tgBot> <Xorpad> that was easy to quit
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i just quit drinking alchool because i usually smoked more
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I just drank till I got an ulcer then I couldn't drink lol
<tgBot> <Xorpad> 26oz every 1-2 days
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> :))))
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> :(
<tgBot> <Xorpad> ulcer lasted 3 years, when it went away, I just never started drinking again
<tgBot> <Flohack> anyone with a Fairphone still on?
<tgBot> <Flohack> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/WwKbOQsL/file_1825.jpg
<tgBot> <Flohack> can it be
<tgBot> <Xorpad> how much are the fairphones worth?
<tgBot> <Flohack> much too much power consumption
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I got paid i want to get another device
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I was thinkig of getting a pixel XL
<tgBot> <Xorpad> since I seem to always buy every nexus/pixel  device
<tgBot> <Xorpad> but having all 3 official devices would make implementing features for all of them the same possible
<tgBot> <Flohack> hmm interesting the shop say due to high demand it is currently not available
<tgBot> <Xorpad> fairphone?
<tgBot> <Flohack> so there is also no price yes FP 2
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I will get one off craigs list
<tgBot> <Flohack> no idea what it costs now ^^
<tgBot> <Xorpad> no point in spen MSRP when I can get a used one that still fully functional to play with
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I remember it being $700?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I bought 2 bullheads for $200 each from craigslist
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Do they sell/ship to Canada?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> unopened sealed new bullheads
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I got another s7 from my carrier for $100 for commiting for another 2 years, but I have a way to get out of the agreement, and I already submitted the paperwork to report them for consumer rights violations which terminates the agreement at no penalty to me
<tgBot> <Xorpad> So I'll be off agreement in a few weeks
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I did it on purpose because my carrier offers 1 hour unlimited data 5 times a month which can be activated via their app, and I used it and it billed me for the 65GB I downloaded, and I got a $650 phone bill, they reversed the charges but I had to fight them on it, and that makes it according to law the agreement invalid
<tgBot> <Xorpad> so I basically got an s7 for $100 with no commitment
<tgBot> <Xorpad> exynos model
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I love using law to mess get revenge... If I wasn't mad at the carrier I wouldn't have cancelled the agreement right after making it
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @ubports_ot
<tgBot> <Xorpad> sorry
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I'll just shut up
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Flohack, I have one
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Battery is empty at the moment…
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> mine is fine, last full charge 128 hours ago X-)
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> but it's on 16.04 and i don't use it that much
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> 41% left
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Now at 4%
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i charge the mx4 at 20%, because from 20% to 0 usually it takes 1 minute X-)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> It went from 40% to nothing from 24 hours ago with no use
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> maybe this bug is killing the battery https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/327
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Flight mode would disable that? I can set and check again once it is charged
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> don't know :/
<tgBot> <Stereofont> It ought to 😂
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Obviously the service, whatever it is, was never written to account for dash.ubuntu.com being unavailable
<tgBot> <Dominik> @UniversalSuperBox, Just today i wondered about these DNS queries in wireshark. What is dash.ubuntu.com?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It was partly used for the music thumbnailing services.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Dominik, How often does it poll?
<tgBot> <Dominik> I now have encrypted Documents, Pictures, Download and Videos. With no noticeable performance degregation. 1080p video capture and replay worked as usual.
<tgBot> <Dominik> @Stereofont, Just saw in wireshark queries in 60s intervals
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Hmmm. Unimaginative. Why not 59 seconds?
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Jaume81, This s not yet working in Telegram, it is still beta
<tgBot> <Dominik> @Stereofont, More precisely: 0, 60.20, 131.33
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Ah
<tgBot> <Dominik> 197.81
<tgBot> <lazypower> @Dominik, Nice!
<tgBot> <lazypower> @Dominik, Decent benchmarks. Dustin would be proud to hear his app is faster than LUKS
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I will charge FP2 to 50% and see what happens in aeroplane mode with no use
<tgBot> <lazypower> @Dominik, Do we have a published list of what calls home on UTouch? Would it be helpful to profile that over 24 hours and generate a list?
<tgBot> <lazypower> i think that makes a good case for the privacy respecting features of UBPorts, if we basically make the device self sufficient only calling out for things like NTP
